#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-20
<CasW> Mensen! :D
<CasW> Wrom doet 'ie het niet :(
<RedDemon1970> is er iemand die mij kan uitleggen hoe ik ubuntu een ssh verbinding over lan moet accepteren?
<RedDemon1970> ik heb de tutorial op de wikki volledig gevolgd, maar ik krijg steeds de melding dat de connectie geweigerd is
<DhrElien> Heeft er iemand ervaring met remote control vanop een android device? ik heb vcn, maar het beeld ik traag, ik zou juist een "touchpad" willen hebben, zonder beeld van mijn PC op mijn smartphone
<MiKa_> Wat word er in 10.10 gebruikt ipv xorg.conf ?
<Rexodus> MiKa_: kun je gewoon aanmaken en erin zetten wat je wil.
<Rexodus> standaard is ie er niet meer.
<MiKa_> Rexodus: ik heb namelijk vaak het probleem dat in een terminal of firefox letters hals worden weer gegeven
<Rexodus> driverissue lijkt me.
<MiKa_> vaak de f volgens mij, ook zijn soms delen van de onderbalk weg en als ik er dan over heen ga dan komt het weer tevoorschijn
<Rexodus> Wat is het voor een videokaart?
<MiKa_> yep denk ook een driver probleem maar heeft altijd goed gewerkt met de eeepc 900
<Rexodus> Sinds wanneer werkt het dan niet meer?
<MiKa_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<Rexodus> Mja, dat zou out of the box moeten werken.
<MiKa_> Klopt werkt ook gewoon maar soms heb ik dat er letters half worden weer gegeven
<Rexodus> Geen id. Misschien dat iemand anders het weet. Succes.
<MiKa_> vandaar dat ik aan het google was maar op xorg vind ik niks vandaar mijn vraag wat er gebruik word
<MiKa_> Rexodus: thx anyway
<Rexodus> Je kan die file gewoon aanmaken
<Rexodus> in /etc/Xorg d8 ik
<MiKa_> Xorg map moet ik dan ook maken zelfs die is er niet meer , maar ik ga wel even stoeien
<Rexodus> /etc/x11 is dat...
<MiKa_> Rexodus: klopt gevonden nu even in me backups zoeken voor een oude config file
<Kurt> hallo iedereen
<Kurt> sinds kort kan ik geen filmpjes meer afspelen van you tube.. Heb de versie 10.04 recent gedownload. Iemand een idee of er een verband is, en of dit op te lossen is?
<jpjacobs> heb je de flashplayer plugin al geinstalleerd?
<jpjacobs> sudo aptitude install flashplugin-installer
<wica>  /join #varnish
<christof> Hoe moet ik de scanner van mijn printer DX-4400 activeren deze toestel is een 3 in 1, afdrukken gaat maar scannnen?
<OerHeks> dx 4400 welk merk ?
<christof> het is een DX-4400 van EPSON
<OerHeks> bij epson zie ik geen driver , die verwijst naar avasys > http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/spc/DL1.do  .
<lord4163> heb je sane geinstalleerd
<lord4163> ?
<fFabian> Hallo, Ik ben opzoek naar de cd"s van ubuntu 11
<OerHeks> sane moet standaard aanwezig zijn, lord4163
<lord4163> Die kan je downloaden
<lord4163> CD kan je kopen
<OerHeks> fFabian, download op http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<lord4163> deze worden namelijk niet meer gratis geleverd
<fFabian> Heb liever een cd, je kan ze bestellen maar ik weet niet waar
<OerHeks> jups shipit zend niet meer. we zijn hier ook geen 3e wereld land :-D
<lord4163> hier https://shop.canonical.com/
<fFabian> oke, sinds wanneer is dat nou weer
<CasW> Da's al een tijdje zo
<OerHeks> sinds 10.10
<OerHeks> je kan ook een steunpunt aanschrijven, misschien dat die er 1 heeft
<lord4163> Kan je er niet gewoon 1 kopen?
<fFabian> oke, want ik heb de vorige versie's wel op cd kunnen krijgen
<OerHeks> tja, dat is afgelopen, gratis verzenden.
<lord4163> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=852
<lord4163> Heb je geen usb stick?
<OerHeks> christof, ik hoop dat je eruit komt, met avasys pakket ?
<fFabian> ja, maar daar wil mijn computer niet van opstarten
<lord4163> Hoe oud is je computer?
<fFabian> 1 jaar
<lord4163> Volgens mij moet dat kunnen
<OerHeks> waarom kan je zelf geen cd branden ?
<fFabian> Ga ik nu proberen, zal wel moeten
<lord4163> Als je met de usb stick opstart
<OerHeks> is ook sneller dan een paar weken wachtten :-P
<lord4163> en dan naar het boot menu gaat
<lord4163> selecteer daar je usb stick en druk op enter
<christof> simple scan is geinstaleerd maar hoe mot ik het programma openen, ik weet niet waar het staat. Enige zoekfunctie die ik ken is bovenaan links bij ubuntu 11.04, maar vind het niet.
<lord4163> boot menu kom je met een F knop
<lord4163> zoek voor scan
<lord4163> en je vind het
<CH_> Werkt in elk BIOS weer anders, op zich.
<lord4163> Al heb je geen boot menu moet je de bootvolgorde aanpassen in het bios
<CH_> Het is zelfs mij gelukt met mijn 'stokoude' P5B-E.
<OerHeks> ik moet op 2 plaatsen instellen, bootvolgorde en hdd volgorde ( waar dan ook de usbstick bij staat)
<OerHeks> check de manual moederbord :-)
<CH_> Heb ik ook OerHeks.
<christof> hoe kan ik het programma simple scan openen, bij ubuntu 11.04 . programma staat geinstalleerd maar weet niet waar het staat
<jk> met je muis linksboven gaan, menu openen, en als zoekstring 'scan' invoeren?
<OerHeks> simple scan staat bij grafisch ?
<jk> OerHeks: in unity heb je die categorieen niet meer toch?
<OerHeks> ah juist. ik dacht mee in classic
<OerHeks> maar zoeken op 'scan' zou wat op moeten leveren idd
<christof> heb picasa geinstaleerd, geen problemen . Maar als ik dit programma open , krijg ik PICASA 3 te zien en opeens is het weg
<Jslabz> Hey
<Jslabz> Zou er iemand een idee hebben waarom een geinstalleerde ubuntu trager gaat dan een live-usb versie?
<OerHeks> hoe kan ik de nieuwe harry potter afspelen ?
<OerHeks> JoshuaL heb jij een idee ?
<JoshuaL> :D
<JoshuaL> vlc? :p
<OerHeks> ehm op Kubuntu zit ehm ...
<OerHeks> dragon player
<SockPants> hey
<SockPants> ik heb een probleem met het maken van een usbstick om ubuntu op mn netbook te installeren:
<SockPants> ik maak hem volgens de instructies op de site op mn mac, en op de mac leest hij hem ook. maar zodra ik hem (in windows) in mn netbook steek, zegt hij dat de schijf geformatteerd moet worden, en booten doet hij er ook niet van.
<SockPants> ik heb nog een keer de iso gecontroleerd door de torrent te downloaden en die heeft hem nog een keer gechecked en gewoon 100%, dus ik heb het nog een keer naar de usb stick geschreven maar dat maakte ook geen verschil
<Ronnie> weet iemand een goede nederlandse "managed vps hosting", liefst niet goedkoop, maar goede specs en goede ondersteuning.
<BrillieBrend> @sockpants
<BrillieBrend> gebruik je die interne usb maker?
<SockPants> BrillieBrend: hoe bedoel je?
<BrillieBrend> je kan beter een los programma downloaden zoals uniboot oid
<BrillieBrend> weet naam niet precies
<SockPants> volgens de stappen op de site voor mac heb ik gewoon hdiutil gebruikt om van de iso een img te maken en toen dd om het op de usb drive te zetten
<BrillieBrend> ik kon geen bootable usb stick maken met die usb maker van ubuntu, op forums zie je dat ook. Als ik onder windows uniboot oid gebruikt ging het gewoon goed.
<SockPants> ok
<BrillieBrend> hij gaf bij mij wel een regel, dus hij pakte hem wel op.
<SockPants> maarja, er is geen app ofzo voor voor mac het zijn meer standaard command-line tools
<BrillieBrend> exacte fout weet ik niet meer.
<SockPants> ik zal eens kijken of ik een andere manier kan vinden
<BrillieBrend> maar boot hij wel maar met fout
<BrillieBrend> of start hij door naar windows
<OerHeks> http://mac.linux.be/content/installation-ubuntu-karmic-koala-macbook-pro-31-usb-stick
<BrillieBrend> @ronnie, ik doe dat bij FXW. goede service vind ik altijd.
<Perry> hi is er iemand die mij wil helpen?
<SockPants> OerHeks: heb geen cd drives
<BrillieBrend> maar kan je hem niet op windows maken?
<Perry> iemand?
<OerHeks> ah oke
<OerHeks> dan stap 4 > http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html
<SockPants> BrillieBrend: uhhhhhhh dat zou eventueel natuurlijk ook kunnen
<BrillieBrend> unetbootin-win-549.exe
<Ronnie> BrillieBrend: ziet er goed schaalbaar uit daar.
<OerHeks> je hoeft de iso alleen te renamen naar img
<SockPants> ik zal eens met windows proberen, als dat niet werkt ligt het aan de usb drive en kan ik er nog 1 bestellen bij bol.com voor morgen xD
<BrillieBrend> Ronnie, het zijn gewoon Nederlandse mensen, dat is wel prettig. Ze geven geen slechte support antwoorden.
<SockPants> OerHeks: dan is de info op ubuntu.com verkeerd
<BrillieBrend> Bijv. transip heeft daar een handje van.
<OerHeks> hosting is een offtoppic issue
<Ronnie> BrillieBrend: hoe zit het met ubuntu support, monitoring, en bijvoorbeeld nginx?
<BrillieBrend> ff in andere kanaal
<SockPants> zo, het lijkt tot nu toe te werken
<SockPants> heb je toch wat aan windows 7 starter :P
<Perry> hi wil iemand mij helpen?
<OerHeks> stel gewoon je vraag Perry, misschien weet iemand het antwoord.
<Perry> ik heb 11.04 geinstalleerd. nu heb ik verbinding met mijn wireless router,  maar kom toch het internet niet op. als ik met een draad verbinding mak met mijn router werkt het wel..
<OerHeks> wel verbinding, geen http ?
<AdK__> Waar vind ik de code of conduct dit is de eerste keer dat ik (deze) chatruimte bezoek
<Perry> huuu daarlijkt het wel op
<SockPants> AdK__: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/richtlijnen/ zoals in de /topic staat
<OerHeks> lukt een direct ip ?   >> 74.125.79.104 ( google.nl
<OerHeks> dan is het een dns probleempje.
<Perry> hoe doe ik dat?
<OerHeks> ip in je browser plakken
<OerHeks> als je dan nog geen pagina ziet, dan kan het ook in je router zitten.
<Perry> nee doet het ook niet, volgens mij heeft het niets met mijn router te maken. De rest thuis doet het prima. blackberry iphone ipad imac...
<SockPants> kan je de router pingen?
<Perry> hoe doe ik dat?
<OerHeks> ping <adres>
<OerHeks> ow in Terminal natuurlijk :-)
<OerHeks> als ge dan een rijtje antwoorden krijgt, is dat oke, packet lost is niet oke.
<Perry> hoe kom ik achter het ipadres van mijn router?
<Perry> heb het al
<SockPants> wat is het toch ontzettend sloom op deze netbook
<SockPants> en firefox wil niet eens starten
<OerHeks> je kan classic proberen, uitloggen en gdm wijzigen op onderste paneel
<SockPants> er is ook iets mis met mn wifi, alles gaat met 3kB/s
<OerHeks> komen er updates binnen ?
<SockPants> ik ben de repo's aant reloaden zelfs :P duurt al 5 min
<SockPants> hoeveel ram heb je doorgaans nodig voor de live versie?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<OerHeks> 512
<SockPants> mm ja dan is 1gb toch zeker niet het probleem
<OerHeks> 1 gb is standaard op een netbook, is ruim voldoende
<SockPants> hm, ligt wss aan mn verbinding, speedtest is nogal zielig
<SockPants> 4.2mbit down, 0.21mbit up
<hansw> oi
<OerHeks> ha vakantieganger
<hansw> ja, en er erg happy mee
<hansw> moet alleen wat beter weer worden
<SockPant1> zo, het werkt een beetje!
<hansw> irc?, werkt best wel meer dan een beetje hoor
<SockPant1> nee ubuntu over het algemeen
<SockPant1> met name firefox
<SockPant1> even kijken of ik ermee kan werken
<SockPant1> anders gaat de netbook linea recta de deur weer uit
<SockPant1> :P
<OerHeks> ik gebruik liever chromium
<SockPant1> dat is gewoon chrome?
<OerHeks> ja chrome open source
<SockPant1> nog verschillen?
<OerHeks> je kan wat meer met plugins dacht ik.
<OerHeks> en ik heb beter toegang tot me nas e.d. met firefox kan ik dat vergeten
<SockPant1> vreemd
<hansw> OerHeks, closed source interface?
<hansw> maja, met chrome kun je ook veel beter modems benaderen, lukt met ff ook niet
<OerHeks> daarnaast heb ik nog meer verdenkingen, maar dat is offtopic :P
<hansw> :-)
<SockPant1> nou, morgen komt mn ssd en mn 2gb ram binnen, dan wordt het installeren die boel
<SockPant1> :D
<hansw> 2 gb wat?
<SockPant1> ddr2
<hansw> intern geheugen?
<SockPant1> ja
<hansw> dat zet je naast ander geheugen?
<SockPant1> nee ik heb maar 1 slot, is een netbook
<hansw> past er ook een broodje van 4 in?
<SockPant1> er past er maar precies 1 in en van ddr2 kosten ze voor 4gb iets van 120 euro (en 2gb 20 euro)
<OerHeks> sommige netbookjes kunnen maar 2 Gb aan :(
<hansw> SockPant1, dat is wel een raar prijsverschil ja
<SockPant1> er zijn er met nieuwere processors, die gebruiken ddr3 en dat is veel goedkoper voor 4gb
<hansw> naja, als 2 bevalt en het is straks weer wat goedkoper dan is het wel handig om 4 te nemen
<SockPant1> maar dit heb ik voor 170 euro kunnen krijgen, deze netbook
<SockPant1> gaat de hele dag mee op een acculading
<SockPant1> ik kan er op typen dus dat is prima
<hansw> dat is wel erg lekker
<SockPant1> en verder niet zo veel te klagen, voor deze prijs
<SockPant1> dus ik hield geld over voor een ssd, tweedehands amper gebruikt 60gb voor 75 euro
<SockPant1> en voor een ram upgrade
<SockPant1> het enige wat ik echt wel had gewild is een betere resolutie en/of een hdmi output, nu moet ik het met vga doen als ik serieus werk wil doen
<SockPant1> maar processorkracht heb ik eigenlijk toch niet echt nodig meestal
<hansw> is het een asus?
<SockPant1> samsung
<SockPant1> n150-jp01nl
<SockPant1> niet speciaal uitgezocht op specs oid maar deze kwam ik tegen, iemand had hem van zn werk gekregen maar had zelf al een netbook dus deed ie hem ver onder de adviesprijs weg
<SockPant1> deze heeft 1024 breed scherm, ik zou als ik zelf moest kiezen liever 100 euro meer neertellen voor 1280 of in die buurt, en dan met 11 of 12 inch. dan kan je er tenminste echt nog wat mee. voor lager zou ik dan liever voor een tablet gaan, maar dan ben je ook alleen maar duurder uit
<SockPant1> maar zo'n deal laat ik niet liggen.
<OerHeks> netbookjes mogen maar tot 10.5 inch
<hansw> ik heb al een hekel aan mijn laptop
<hansw> 1920x1080 went erg snel
<hansw> heb een dual head op mijn werk
<SockPant1> ultraportable dan
<SockPant1> maar 1280 res is wel wenselijk
<SockPant1> mijn laptop heeft 1440x900 @ 15"
<SockPant1> ik heb hem thuis meestal aan een full hd scherm van 24
<SockPant1> ik moet nog kijken hoe ver ik kom met dit ding via vga aan een monitor
<SockPant1> het is wel fijn om op dagen dat ik niet veel hoef te doen alleen dit ding mee te hoeven nemen, hij is echt een wereld lichter dan mn laptop
<hansw> laptops zijn zwaar ja, echt irri
<OerHeks> ik heb er 1 van 4,2 kg
<hansw> die hp van mij is ook niet licht nee
<hansw> wel een fijne laptop, dat wel
<SockPant1> shit mug
<SockPant1> ja je denkt bij een laptop dat je dan altijd alles bij de hand hebt en zo, maar dan moet je hem wel meezeulen en na een tijdje heb je dat wel gezien
<hansw> ach, auto in, auto uit
<hansw> als je moet treinen is het wel vervelend
<SockPant1> ik loop echt veel met mn laptop rond
<hansw> dan is het irri ja
<OerHeks> ik nooit, het is de enige windows machien hier in huis.
<SockPant1> ik laat die voortaan lekker thuis en ga kijken of ik met vnc er nog iets mee kan met de netbook
<hansw> voor thuis een eee, hangt aan 24" en kan full hd aan
<hansw> geen zoemende grote kisten meer
<SockPant1> die heeft wel hdmi?
<hansw> ja
<hansw> naja, via dvi
<SockPant1> ja ok
<hansw> is een desktop dingetje, 1501U
<SockPant1> aha
<SockPant1> ja
<SockPant1> ieder heeft wel z'n eigen ding bij ons intussen
<hansw> in huis bedoel je?
<SockPant1> ja
<hansw> hier hebben ik en mijn vrouw alleen een gedeelde
<hansw> staat ook op een vast plek
<hansw> zoon heeft eigen pc
<hansw> andere zoon heeft een mini, maar die is al uit huis
<SockPant1> bij ons ontbreekt wel een beetje iets voor bij de tv of op de bank
<hansw> daar gebruik ik de laptop
<SockPant1> ieder z'n eigen laptop maar om die telkens te gaan pakken is een te grote drempel
<OerHeks> daarvoor heb ik een netwerk playertje :P
<hansw> moet nog eens een hd sat ontvanger kopen
<hansw> en dan nog een eee voor bij de tv :-)
<SockPant1> we hadden heel vroeger een hd recorder, daar kon je gelijk ook gedownloade films ed mee afspelen, maar tegenwoordig hebben we digitale tv en daar werkt dat ding niet mee
<SockPant1> dus helemaal geen hd recorder nu :P
<SockPant1> maar zo kijk ik ook veel minder tv eigenlijk
<SockPant1> meestal blijft het bij mn 24" scherm, ook niet slecht
<hansw> ik kijk al jaren erg weinig tv
<SockPant1> als we geen tv hadden kon er wat mij betreft gewoon een monitor staan
<hansw> http://bilder.bild.de/fotos-skaliert/02-wind-blaest-windrad-um-21634451_mbqf-1308568654-18447264/3,h=343.bild.jpg <-- ouch
<hansw> SockPant1, een echte tv zou ik niet willen missen
<hansw> zo heel af en toe kijk ik wel
<OerHeks> zap duim training :-)
<hansw> en digitaal wordt lastig, ik woon in duitsland en kan dus niet via internet naar .nl kijken
<hansw> die zien een duits ipnummer en blokken het
<SockPant1> dat is niet handig
<hansw> betaal wel belasting in .nl, dus ik bekostig die omroep site
<SockPant1> maar als ik ooit tv kijk is het vooral uit verveling, of ik kijk een serie die me leuk lijkt maar dan haal ik het ook gewoon in hd van internet
<hansw> ow, dat ga je nog wel verleren, in .nl wordt dat nog wel strafbaar
<SockPant1> vast
<SockPant1> ik denk niet dat ze het voor elkaar krijgen om me tegen te houden zonder een fatsoenlijk alternatief te bieden
<SockPant1> veel series komen hier uberhaubt niet op tv
<SockPant1> als ze het verbieden en controleren kan ik altijd nog de boel encrypten
<hansw> SockPant1, als het verboden wordt dan krijg je advocaten kantoren die ook een torrent downloaden en delen zodat ze de downloaders pakken
<hansw> daar encrypt je weinig aan
<SockPant1> tor ofzo
<hansw> die mensen hebben ook tor gateways
<SockPant1> ja maar met 1 gateway kom je er niet
<SockPant1> het is en blijft dan een kat en muis spel
<hansw> SockPant1, als het in .nl net zo gaat worden als hier dan kunnen ze dat wel, hier is downloaden van copyright matriaal illegaal
<SockPant1> en in het ergste geval laat ik wekelijks iemand in amerika me een dvdtje met de laatste afleveringen sturen die ik voor mn kenissen kopieer :P
<hansw> en dan gaan ze dat wel vinden
<hansw> ja, daar komt het wel op neer, ruilhandel zonder internet
<SockPant1> het downloaden van software is al een tijd illegaal in nederland en dat gaat ook gewoon door
<hansw> nee, downloaden niet geloof ik, bekijken of verspreiden wel
<SockPant1> en dat is nog veel makkelijker te controleren ook
<SockPant1> van software wel
<hansw> ow, ik heb geen illegale software nodig :-)
<hansw> enig idee hoeveel debjes ubuntu heeft?
<SockPant1> heheh ja natuurlijk
<SockPant1> maar goed
<hansw> en hd films bekijk ik gewoon via ubuntu
<SockPant1> trouwens, uploaden was altijd illegaal maar ik geloof niet dat er niemand is in nl die zijn torrents naseedt
<hansw> SockPant1, ik heb trouwens al dik 10 jaar geen thuisgebruik windows in huis
<SockPant1> das best lang
<hansw> er is een laptop voor het werk, that is all
<hansw> en alleen om heel soms via vpn te connecten
<hansw> is ook een dualboot met 11.04 :-)
<SockPant1> ik zit vooral op mac eigenlijk tegenwoordig
<SockPant1> heb 1 keer een macbook gekocht, die gebruik ik nu bijna 4 jaar en heb sowieso na een maand al geen windows meer nodig gehad
<SockPant1> ondertussen zit daar ook alles nieuw in :P mainboard is een keer vervangen op kosten van apple, en zelf heb ik er ram en een ssd bij gegooid en de dvd drive vervangen door een harddisk
<SockPant1> de hele behuizing vervangen na een paar valpartijen
<SockPant1> maar dat kan je ook verassend veel naar wens aanpassen
<SockPant1> ik heb dingen als een ramdisk die bij boot wordt aangemaakt en waar allerlei caches in komen en ook de default downloadmap van de browsers en zo
<SockPant1> brb
<hansw> ramdisk enzo kun je allemaal instellen hoor
<hansw> gewoon in /etc/rc.local er genoeg naar toe gooien, dan is het best snel
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-21
<Stef__> Hallo, ik ben bezig met een rsync script voor het maken van backups, ik wil elke nacht mijn server laten opstarten dmv bios, om dan een backup te nemen en terug af te sluiten, dat is geen probleem. Maar ik wil vie een commando een map kunnen aanmaken met als naam de datum, is dit mogelijk ?
<OerHeks> mkdir <folder name>
<OerHeks> en hier vind je welke toevoegin aan de folder gegeven moet worden, voor datum > http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man3/strftime.3.html
<OerHeks> dus %D staat voor  %m/%d/%y en je kan dan nog %T toevoegen om de tijd vast te leggen
<OerHeks> handig als je 2x per dag dat script laat lopen :-)
<OerHeks> Stef__, ^^^
<Stef__> Hola, was even de chat uit het oog verloren :-) bedankt!
<OerHeks> :-)
<Edwin_> Goedemiddag
<Edwin_> Ik heb net een dell laptop geleverd gekregen met ubuntu 10.10 geinstalleerd
<Edwin_> Nu werkt de audio niet
<Edwin_> Heb al geprobeerd updates te draaien etc. maar niks helpt
<Edwin_> HELP :-)
<koan> Edwin_: al eens bekeken of het volume toevallig niet op 0% of muted staat?
<CasW> Edwin_; goede output?
<koan> krijg je een foutmelding te zien wanneer je audio wil afspelen?
<Edwin_> nee
<Edwin_> volume staat goed
<Edwin_> is nvidia aan board
<Edwin_> en de standaard intel
<Edwin_> heb de intel uitgezet
<Edwin_> nvidia is met (hdmi)
<Edwin_> digital
<OerHeks> duo videokaart ?
<Edwin_> gaat om een latitude E6520
<Edwin_> yep
<Edwin_> duo
<OerHeks> open terminal: alsamixer
<koan> enkel de hdmi audio werkt niet?
<OerHeks> zie of daar iets gemute staat, en of je bij spdif iets kan instellen ?
<Edwin_> ok moment
<OerHeks> audio via hdmi werkt niet altijd, dacht ik, klopt dat koan ?
<Edwin_> chose
<Edwin_> to use F6
<Edwin_> soundcard was set to default
<Edwin_> set to Nvidia
<OerHeks> jups dat is stap 1, juiste kaart kiezen
<Edwin_> thx :-)
<Edwin_> restart nodig?
<OerHeks> neen, zou direct mogen werken.
<Edwin_> ok
<Edwin_> werkt niet :-)
<Edwin_> andere kaart?
<Edwin_> meer tips?
<Edwin_> @ Koan beide werken niet
<Edwin_> Kan ik beide activeren of beter 1 en zo ja 1, welke?
<OerHeks> ik lees net het forum, zie vanaf 21-5 > http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1726575.html
<OerHeks> in de bios disable optimus
<Edwin_> is volgens mij disabled
<Edwin_> momentje
<Edwin_> beide werken niet
<Edwin_> had al updates gedaan
<Edwin_> zal de update locatie op het forum proberem
<Edwin_> Thx zover ;-)
<OerHeks> op 21/5 schrijft jastewvanc iets over swat voor video, en daaronder sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa
<OerHeks> zou dat niet iets verbeteren ?
<heyhoi> als ik van cd wil opstarten moet ik dan de iso file op cd zetten
<heyhoi> of de iso open en dat op cd zetten.?
<Vancha> dan moet je hem volgens mij branden :O
<Vancha> op de cd
<Vancha> staat heel netjes op de ubuntu site uitgelegd, hoe, wacht ff dan zoek ik het even op :)
<Vancha> welke versie?
<heyhoi> ubuntu 11.04
<Vancha> zit je nu in windows of ubuntu?
<heyhoi> heb een oud pc staan waar ik dat wil op zetten
<Vancha> nee ik bedoel waar wil je hem mee branden sorry: )
<heyhoi> deze is van hp maar krijg windows er niet opnieuw op
<heyhoi> ja in windows
<Vancha> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Vancha> er staat dat je infra recorder moet isntalleren
<Vancha> een lege cd invoeren
<Vancha> en dan kun je via die infra recorder je iso gewoon op de cd branden :)
<heyhoi> oke infra is een brand programma
<Vancha> jah, maar als je nero of zo hebt zal dat ook wel goed zijn
<heyhoi> oke thanks
<exalt> hey ik heb een mapje met fonts, maar telkens als nautilus (unity file browser) de folder opent sluit nautilus zichzelf direct af
<exalt> bug ?
<exalt> of zijn die files misschien corrupt ?
<OerHeks> exalt, Nautilus, should it crash, will write a file called "nautilus-debug-log.txt" to your home directory.
<OerHeks> mss dat die iets verhelderd ?
<exalt> OerHeks, nothing there
<CH_> nautilus vanuit console starten in die dir?
<exalt> geen error wel klapt hij er gelijk uit
<CH_> Andere dir werkt wel gewoon?
<exalt> ja
<OerHeks>  If it isn't there, you can use this >> kill -SIGUSR1 `pidof nautilus`
<exalt> ik kan via de console de bestanden in een andermapje nesten , dan is de oude map bereikbaar en de netgemaakte map nietmeer
<OerHeks> hmmm iets met utf-8 ?
<exalt> dat zou kunnen het zijn fonts
<exalt> kill -SIGUSR1 `pidof nautilus` made it work
<OerHeks> cool
<exalt> Maar... al verplaats ik de bestanden heb ik het weer
<OerHeks> waar heb je die fonts vandaan ?
<exalt> een of andere online converter
<exalt> virus denkje ?
<exalt> ze werken wel
<OerHeks> font-virus, als dat zo is, word deze naar u vernoemd :-D
<exalt> OerHeks, weetje hoe simpel ?
<OerHeks> vertel ?
 * BrillieBrend brillie brend nu ook via xchat ipv via web irc
<leoquant> leuk BrillieBrend via ssl?
<Jana_> hallo
<Jana_> ik ben Jana vanuit Assen
<Jana_> kan ik de Ubuntu-Iso file zo op een cd zetten?
<OerHeks> hoi Jana
<OerHeks> om de iso goed op een cd te krijgen, dien je deze als beeldbestand te branden.
<OerHeks> er is een wiki hierover > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuBranden
<hansw> weet iemand of er een alternatief is voor de nvidia drivers? een echte opensource driver dus?
<JanC> er is nouveau
<JanC> maar 3D support daarin is nog steeds redelijk experimenteel, dacht ik
<hansw> niet echt fijn dus
<JanC> afhankelijk van je GPU en zo
<JanC> 'radeon' driver voor AMD GPUs werkt alleszins al een stuk beter
<JoshuaL> bij mij hangt op random momenten mijn systeem met die nouveau driver
<JoshuaL> maar het nadeel weegt op tegen de voordelen :D
<hansw> JoshuaL, welke voordelen heb je dan?
<JoshuaL> vind het met de open source drivers makkelijker om mijn tweede scherm aan te sluiten
<JoshuaL> met die van nvidia zelf moet ik het telkens handmatig doen
<JoshuaL> zeer irritant
<hansw> hmm, die 173 versie is hier traag, de current niet
<hansw> maar weer terug naar die current dus
<JanC> JoshuaL: \o/ xrandr  ☺
<hansw> reboot :-)
<hansw> zo, die doet het weer goed
<OerHeks> fancontrol van gpu, staat nu op voluit blazen. hoe kan ik dit regelen in Kubuntu?
<JoshuaL> hmm, kernel panic door een externe hdd die windows verpest had.
<hansw> bah, alweer onnodige services
<hansw> deja-dup staat al met twee instances te kijken wat hij moet backuppen zonder dat ik iets geconfigt heb
<JanC> ah ja; rapporteer een bug  ;)
<hansw> zal ik zeker doen ja
<JanC> vermoedelijk is er al één, maar toch even checken (en de "me too" knop klikken als er al één is)
<hansw> ja, zit al te kijken
<hansw> lijkt er op dat ze enorm omslachtig eerst een dryrun doen voor de totale omvang en dedupping
<hansw> magoe, zonder target zal het onzinnig zijn
<hansw> en het monitoring proces blijft lopen als je deja weg gooit
<hansw> als de backup net zo goed werkt is het de vraag of iemand dat wil gebruiken
<JanC> als dat als user draait is het normaal dat dat blijft draaien natuurlijk  ;)
<hansw> nou, lijkt me niet
<hansw> als je een stuk software gaat deinstalleren dan kijk je wat er nog voor proces draait, ook naar de geforkte kids enzo
<hansw> als je apache stopt dan gooit het ook zijn forks down, dat principe dus
<JanC> als dat in de user-sessie draait is het niet altijd simpel om te weten of dat dezelfde is
<hansw> dat ligt idd aan hoe je de kid processen gaat monitoren, maar is totaal niet ondoenlijk
<JanC> is ook niet noodzakelijk een child process waar het pakket iets van af weet
<JanC> en ondoenlijk is het niet, maar erg lastig om het correct te doen  ;)
<hansw> nou, in dit geval zal het wel noodzakelijk zijn, het is de boel aan het monitoren. Als je een goede live backup wil hebben dan gooi je zoiets terug naar een algemeen proces
<hansw> en hier weet de daemon dus blijkbaar niet dat de parent is gekilled/stopt
<JanC> als ik deja-dup in m'n $HOME installeer wil ik niet dat die gekilled wordt als de admin het pakket ervan weggooit  ;)
<hansw> slordig
<JanC> zijn die wel parent/child ?
<hansw> JanC, klopt, maar waarom zou je het in je home gooien
<hansw> pidoff?
<JanC> hansw: omdat ik een nieuwere versie wil of aan een eigen versie werk of zo?  (weet ik veel)
<hansw> pidof -- find the process ID of a running program
<JanC> (ik dacht toch dat deja-dup enkel user-sata backupte?)
<hansw> geen idee, wilde er eens naar gaan kijken
<JanC> user-data
<hansw> JanC, ik denk dat het zelfs doenbaar is om dat te regelen, gewoon even bijhouden wat je basis proces is
<hansw> of wat je childs zijn, en die dan dus netjes killen
<JanC> als dat geen service is *mag* het pakket die niet stoppen?
<hansw> JanC, in theorie, pak een parent start als id, geef die aan de kids door, laat de kids de parent pollen
<hansw> wellicht zijn er betere manieren
<JanC> maar zijn er wel parents & kids?
<hansw> geen idee, heb het nu gedelete :-)
<hansw> en gekillt
<hansw> lol
<hansw> the depmod incantion to create the module dependancies identifies the kernel version in its command line but was assuming that a version contained three digits
<hansw> libc6 -- both the runtime and the installation control scripts manipulate the kernel version number, in both cases assuming the version was three digits, enormous fun getting the pending updates installed
<hansw> dit is humor
<JanC> hansw: linux 3.0 proberen installeren?  :P
<hansw> :-)
<JanC> is een bekende bug  ;)
<hansw> ach, je logs lezen, komt vast goed
<hansw> idd, 2.0 en 2.4 en 2.6 zullen het wellicht allemaal gehad hebben
<JanC> en waarschijnlijk al gefixt in oneiric
<hansw> JanC, het was ook vooral komisch, ik denk dat iedereen die een kernel weet te compileren en die kan lezen het kan oplossen :-)
<hansw> zo, lostboys.nl is ook lek
<William1> hoi allen
<William1> even een vraagje
<OerHeks> :-)
<William1> ik gebruik piding op w7
<William1> niet op Ubuntu,maar dahct probeer het ff meschien komt het daar ook voor:)
<William1> nou komen sommige chat niet goed door,ik mis vaak zinnen
<William1> iemand hier dit ook ervaren meschien?
<OerHeks> piding niet, pidgin bestaat wel voor ubuntu
<William1> ja bedoel ik ook:)
<William1> ja en ik wil echt door met pidgin op zich ist zoveel beter als de msn client
<William1> maar ja als ik de helft van de chatś mis:S
<William1> krijg je wel leuke chat van,maar echt werken doet het niet:)
<William1> Oer kom/kwam jij meschien ook op cu?
<OerHeks> ligt dat aan pidgin of aan het msn netwerk ?
<William1> nou de sn client werkt goed
<William1> msn
<William1> te minste goed,hij heeft dat probleem niet iig,dan komt alles door:)
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-22
<William1> dus ja:S
<OerHeks> anders empathy proberen. er zijn veel msn clients
<William1> is die er ook voor windows?
<hansw> op windows gebruik je gewoon msn, dan heb je tenminste gratis reklame
<OerHeks> nee, dat denk ik niet.
<William1> nee zit ff te kijken en ziet er niet naar uit idd
<William1> ja god
<William1> op zich heeft pidgin altijd super gewerkt
<William1> facebook alles in een
<hansw> je kunt trouwens gewoon psi gebruiken, dan heb je jabber, veel jabber gateways kunnen ook msn aan
<William1> ok
<OerHeks> sinds dat Live gedoe, kan XP niet meer lekker cammen.
<hansw> webcammen, getver, dan moet ik mijn haren kammen
<William1> oja die psi was ik ook tegen gekomen idd
<OerHeks> vandaar me vraag: ligt dat aan pidgin of aan het msn netwerk?
<William1> pidgin
<hansw> nee
<hansw> het ligt aan live.com
<William1> jawel want met me msn heb ik dat niet:)
<hansw> die implementeren geen standaarden
<William1> ok
<William1> hmm
<William1> ja kan wel weer een andere gaan gebuiken maar dat zou ik wel jammer vinden:)
<William1> he Oer kwam jij ook op cu meschien?
<William1> tnx iig vor jullie hulp
<hansw> maar in hoevere is dit een ubuntu vraag?
<William1> biet
<William1> niet
<William1> maar dacht meschien schiet ik hier iets op
<hansw> dan hoor je hem hier niet te stellen :-)
<William1> begon ermee dak w7 had toch?:)
<hansw> dat is al helemaal offtopic :-)
<William1> da cht meschien ist bij ubnutu ook wel eens het geval
<William1> snappie?:)
<hansw> zo, legaat hacken in je vakantie, leuk
<hansw> binnen 5 minuten resultaat, klant is wel binnen
<hansw> en nu weer vakantie
<OerHeks> :( vakantie is vakantie
<hansw> OerHeks, legaal hacken is te leuk, en het kost niet veel tijd :-)
<William1> had trouwens laatst weer eens ubuntu erop gezet
<William1> maar bug(van 4 versies terug) zat er nog steeds in:S
<William1> emu kaart
<hansw> William1, welke bug? is daar een report van?
<William1> ja
<William1> emu kaart en alsa drivers in ubuntu
<hansw> heb je een linkje naar dat bugreport?
<William1> nee helaas
<William1> ooit eens wezen uitzoeken maar link niet bewaard is al vrij lang geleden
<William1> 4 versies om precies te zijn:)
 * hansw stelt voor om lostboys.nl te renamen naar lostclue.nl of lostsecuritysence.nl
<JanC> welke "EMU" kaart?
<hansw> maja, geld is machtig
<William1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/508099
<William1> 1212m
<William1> en 0404 pci
<JanC> en je hebt alsa-firmware geprobeerd?
<William1> ja
<William1> alleen probleem is dat die dan de rest van me audio niet ziet
<William1> emu is werkend te krijgen
<OerHeks> gefixed > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/508099/comments/4
<William1> maart is het een of het ander
<William1> dus of emu of usb harware
<William1> maar goed ben wel weer dik tevreden met me windows:)
<JanC> William1: ik zou je aanraden in het vervolg audio-hardware te kopen van een klantvriendelijker leverancier...  :-/
<William1> tnx for now iig en dak toch ff me vraag kon stellen:)
<William1> goede kaart hoor:)
<William1> laters(Y)
<JanC> nee, geen goede kaart
<JanC> of beter, kaart van een slechte fabrikant  :P
<JanC> Creative Labs...   :-(
<JanC> zijn erg anti-creatief
<hansw> ach, william wilde alleen een excuus om terug te gaan naar windows, lekker laten gaan
<JanC> nah
<OerHeks> ik kwam vroeger wel eens bij cu
<hansw> cu2?
<hansw> dat is echt oud
<OerHeks> neen, chat-united
<OerHeks> msn-chat kloon
<hansw> ok
<hansw> hoe lang geleden dan? in 2000 ofzo kon ik al msn'n op linux
<JanC> het MSN-protocol is diverse keren veranderd sindsdien  ;)
<OerHeks> nou, via linux op msn chat, dan moet je wel rare toeren uithalen. althans, bij de klonen, na het stoppen van die chat.
<hansw> JanC, ik kan het nog steeds :-)
<OerHeks> chat united heeft wel een native client
 * JanC heeft nooit MSN gehad
<JanC> wel ooit ICQ, maar na een paar jaar eigenlijk enkel Jabber (en IRC)
<OerHeks> het protocol is niet zo ingewikkeld, als je de juiste documentatie van de client en de server/servicepanel weet te vinden.
<hansw> icq is nog steeds grappig
<hansw> in .de krijg je dan enorm veel hoeren op bezoek
<hansw> die je willen uitkleden, financieel gezien vooral
<OerHeks> ja, daar zit zo'n knappe vent als gij om verlegen :-D
<hansw> OerHeks, niet echt, heb een zeer lieve vrouw
<OerHeks> icq vond ik vorige eeuw zeer appart, wildvreemden ontmoeten
<JanC> ICQ had ik ergens in 2000-2001
<hansw> en het had toen al een service die je liet zien wanneer iemand je offline probeerde te benaderen :-)
<JanC> daarna enkel Jabber dus
<hansw> dus gewoon inloggen en "you have xyz messages waiting"
<hansw> JanC, skype is wel cool, dat heeft "ik rij nu een tunnel in' features
<hansw> je moet ze alleen zelf emuleren :-)
<OerHeks> in welke tunnel heb je geen bereik dan ?
<hansw> tussen india en nederland, maar alleen op tijdstippen dat de vragen richting india moeilijk worden
<OerHeks> ah :-D
<hansw> magoe, 1 lost boy in ensche.de over de rooie, de rest is nog niet wakker denk ik
<hansw> ik ga slapen en genieten van een enorm maffe hack, ik heb onze verkoper een screenshot van lostboys.nl verzonden met via de xss een opmerking "vraag maar aan xyz waarom je de klant al binnenhebt <naam>"
<hansw> weltrusten mensen
<OerHeks> :-)
<AdK__> Ik heb een XXODD notebook (gekocht oktober 2010) met Ubuntu 10.04. Ik krijg de draadloze internet verbinding niet werkend. Voor meer info en wat ik al geprobeerd heb, zie http://paste.ubuntu.com/630782/
<AdK__> CasW : ik heb mijn probleem gepost om 13.55
<CasW> Ah, al antwoord gehad?
<AdK__> nee nog niet
<CasW> Oké, vertel nog maar 's, kijken of ik er iets mee kan ;)
<AdK__> Ik heb een XXODD notebook (gekocht oktober 2010) zonder OS en zelf met Ubuntu 10.04 geinstalleerd. Ik krijg de draadloze internet verbinding (Realtek rtl8191se) niet werkend. Voor meer info en wat ik al geprobeerd heb zie,http://paste.ubuntu.com/630782/
<CasW> Maar kreeg je precies problemen?
<CasW> *waar
<OerHeks> ik vind wel de driver @ Realtek > http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8192SE
<OerHeks> oww de 8192 :(
<AdK__> Commando "suso su" geen OK maar na "find /lib/modules/ -name "r8192se_*.ko" -exec ls -l {} \;" krijg ik de prompt terug en verder geen meldingen
<AdK__> ik bedoel "sudo su" ging OK
<CasW> Da's goed; je had geen oude r8192se_pci.ko-files nog op je pc staan
<CasW> Dus dan moet je die volgende stappen doen (make, make install en daarna even herstarten)
<AdK__> maar ik snap dan niet hoe de terminal weet welke source code die moet compileren en hoe die weet waar de source code staat, Maar goed ik ga het nu proberen. Ik werk nu vanaf een vaste PC en naast me staat de notebook.
<OerHeks> om de source te compileren, ga je met cd <folder>  in die folder staan
<studentenlaptop> hoi ik heb een vraagje
<studentenlaptop> ik zoek een laptop die ubuntu voledig ondersteunt
<studentenlaptop> maar het moet ook aan een paar eisen voldoen
<studentenlaptop> het moet draagbaar zein
<studentenlaptop> zijn
<studentenlaptop> ongeveer 8 uur baterij
<studentenlaptop> makkelijk typen (voornamelijk openoffice enz)
<studentenlaptop> kunnen internetten via wifi en kabel
<OerHeks> 8 uur batterij, dan vraag je wel wat
<studentenlaptop> en moet vlotjes openoffice en firefox open tegelij
<studentenlaptop> bestaat dat dan niet oerheks
<studentenlaptop> met hele dag met batterij lading doen
<studentenlaptop> op school kan ik dan volgend jaar niet opladen tijdens de gag
<studentenlaptop> dag
<OerHeks> ook de hele dag wireless gebruiken ?
<studentenlaptop> nee dat niet
<studentenlaptop> dat zal ongeveer 1 lesuur (50 min op dag zijn)
<OerHeks> je zou kunnen kijken naar chrome netbook, die zou 10 uur met een batterij kunnen doen.
<studentenlaptop> dat is niet geavanceerd genoeg
<studentenlaptop> heb er al mee gewerkt
<OerHeks> maar daar draai je geen ubuntu op, ben ik bang :(
<studentenlaptop> nee
<studentenlaptop> en ik ben ook niet zo voor netbooks
<studentenlaptop> want die typen echt langs geen kanten
<studentenlaptop> en is bedoeling dat ik met digitale boeken openoffice enz hele dag werk
<OerHeks> een latop met goed toetsenbord.
<tiempjuuh> Dat is mooi, dit is een desktop met een goed toetsenbord =D
<studentenlaptop> zeker dat is grote vereiste (en gaan atom procesortje
<OerHeks> een Lenovo vind ik wel oke http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<CasW> Macbooks worden toch altijd geroemd om hun toetsenbord?
<studentenlaptop> tja
<studentenlaptop> macbookis rond 00 euro
<studentenlaptop> 1000
<studentenlaptop> en wil graag met ubuntu
<studentenlaptop> bestaan er notebooks
<studentenlaptop> waar je baterij kan wissele N
<studentenlaptop> ?
<jpjacobs> ik heb een Lenovo (zelfs niet in de certified/ready ljist) en ben er enorm content van
<CasW> Ik heb ook een Lenovo, alleen wel netbookje, en ik ben ook wel blij, ja
<studentenlaptop> wat is je batterijduur ongeveer ?
<studentenlaptop> en casw kan jij daar op typen (deftig ?)
<jpjacobs> lenovo heeft van die coole hotswappable batterijen in het optical drive doc :)
<studentenlaptop> oh interessant
<OerHeks> batterijen zijn te wisselen, en je kan ook een zwaardere accu kopen
<CasW> Joah, hij heeft een aardig fijn toetsenbord voor een netbookje
<studentenlaptop> mhhh goed
<OerHeks> 6-8 cells
<jpjacobs> allee in de normale grote thinkpads toch, dunno voor netbooks
<CasW> (Lijkt een beetje op die van Apple :p)
<studentenlaptop> dan moet een batterij eigelijk maar 5 uur meegan
<CasW> Ja, bij netbooks kan je ook de batterij er erg makkelijk uithalen
<CasW> En vijf uur haalt 'ie wel
<AdK__> Volgens mij is het compileren gelukt. Maar nu na reboot geen draadloos netwerk. Voor het compileren had ik wel verbinding maar geen internet.
<CasW> ifconfig wlan0 up, probeer dat 's in de terminal
<AdK__> eerst inloggen met sudo su zeker?
<CasW> Nee, hoeft niet
<CasW> (Ik weet alleen niet of ifconfig nu wél of niet met sudo moest)
<OerHeks> zonder.
<AdK__> na ifconfig wlan0 up krijg ik melding : SIOCSIFFLAGS: toegang geweigerd
<CasW> Zit er een schuifje op je laptop waarmee je wlan aan of uit kan zetten?
<AdK__> een schuifje ? bedoel ik een echt schuifje die je met de hand kan verschuiven?
<CasW> Ja, of een toetsencombinatie, zoiets
<OerHeks> AdK__, sneltoets voor wlan up is fn F11 ?
<AdK__> als ik rechetmuisknop klik of verbindingsincoon kan ik wel klikken op "Draadloos netwerk aanzetten" maar dan flikkert er heel kort een scherm op en heb ik nog steeds geen verbinding
<AdK__> Wat maak ik een typ fouten zeg het moet zijn: als ik op de rechtermuisknop klik als ik op het verbindingsicoon sta kan ik wel klikken op "Draadloos netwerk aanzetten" maar dan flikkert er heel kort een scherm op en heb ik nog steeds geen verbinding
<CasW> Maar je hebt dus niet zo'n sneltoets of schuifje om je internet aan te zetten?
<AdK__> zou niet weten waar ik die moet vinden
<CasW> Bij mijn laptop heb ik bijvoorbeeld een schuifje aan de zijkant, vaak is het inderdaad ook fn+F11
<jpjacobs> iets in de trant van fn-F5
<CasW> Gewoon even zoeken
<AdK__> sorry maar wat houd fn+F11 in
<CasW> Twee toetsen op je toetsenbord, meestal zit daar een fn-toets op om alle 'speciale' functietoetsen te gebruiken
<jpjacobs> misschien ook eens kijken in de handleiding van je laptop, staat er gewoonlijk wel in ...
<AdK__> met fn F5 krijg ik het scherm : Authenticatie voor draadloos netwerk vereist met de melding. Er worden wachtwoorden of cryptografie sleutels gevraagd om toegang te krijgen tot het draadloos netwerk 'Fritz!Box fon WLAN 7170 Annex A'
<CasW> Da's goed! Nu moet je even je wachtwoord van je netwerk invoeren
<CasW> En je bent in het netwerk en hoogstwaarschijnlijk online
<AdK__> Onderaan dit scherm is de knop "verbinden" grijs en niet klikbaar
<CasW> Dat komt doordat je eerst je wachtwoord in moet vullen
<AdK__> Yes!! het werkt ! Ik heb het opgelost bij verbindingen instellen. Super bedankt CasW, Oerheks en jpjacobs.
<CasW> Geen dank, AdK__, wij zitten hier altijd, voor als je nog 's problemen hebt
<AdK__> Ja zeker, ik heb nog een probleem. Ook de ingebouwde Chicony 1.3M webcam werkt niet
<AdK__> Met een losse Logitech webcam met USB aansluting werkt wel. Cheese vindt deze webcam wel.
<jpjacobs> je kan eens kijken of hij uberhaupt herkend word met iets als dmesg|grep -i chicony
<jpjacobs> in een terminal weliswaar
<jpjacobs> of met sudo lshw|less
<AdK__> Mijn dochter is net thuisgekomen en heeft de labtop in gebruik (ik had de labtop voor haar gekocht) dus kan ik dit niet testen. Ik ga nu iets anders doen. Ik meld me later. Bedankt voor zover.
<OerHeks> have fun AdK__
<AdK__> Nog even ter info. Ik was speciaal lid geworden van HCC om mogelijke problemen met Linux op te lossen. En voordat ik deze chatroom ontdekte heb ik de helpdesk van HCC gebeld : ze vertelde dat ze alleen windows problemen konden oplossen.... Aan jullie heb ik wel meer!!!
<lord4163> Hallo iedereen
<OerHeks> :-)
<lord4163> ik probeer eyeos te installeren
<lord4163> heb alle fouten recommends al aangezet en opgelost
<lord4163> maar blijf met 1 zitten
<lord4163> php.ini display_errors:	Enabled (Recommended to be disabled)
<lord4163> hoe disable ik die? :-)
<OerHeks> php ini editten ?
<OerHeks> sudo huppeldepup /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini  ?
<lord4163> ja
<lord4163> maar hij staat op off
<lord4163> dus moet ik hem enable'n?
<lord4163> ja dus
<lord4163> staat er erg vreemd
<OerHeks> het is toch ook geen ubuntu ?
<lord4163> de server ja
<lord4163> mijn computer eigenlijk
<lord4163> Ubuntu 10.04.2
<lord4163> There is an error in this eyeOS installation, please contact the system administrator
<lord4163> en net zegt hij dat hij succesvol is geïnstalleerd..
<OerHeks> ow ik lees het nu, cloud desktop
<OerHeks> dan zijn deze errors serverside
<lord4163> ik ben localhost
<lord4163> :)
<OerHeks> paste eens de errors als je eyeos vanuit terminal start ?
<lord4163> dat start toch automatisch op?
<OerHeks> op je eigen server ?
<OerHeks> kan zijn dat je javascript uitstaat o.i.d.
<OerHeks> we want logs, whatever :P
<lord4163> uhhm
<JanC> OerHeks: EyeOS is een distro vziw
<JanC> of vergis ik me?  ☺
<OerHeks> cloud desktop
<JanC> oh
<OerHeks> en die draait op zijn serverke, begrijp ik
<OerHeks> zeer uitgebreid, frogger, astroids en een klok http://eyeos-apps.org/
<erkan^> hey hansw
<erkan^> ben je niet vakantie dan?
<erkan^> :S
<OerHeks> hij mist de zoemende ventilatoren
<hansw> jawel, maar ben thuis
<OerHeks> ontmuizing
<hansw> moet het huis schilderen aan de buitenkant
<hansw> maar eerst een weekje lekker relaxen enzo
<OerHeks> weekje 'voorwerken' :-D
<hansw> zoiets :-)
<hansw> weten jullie trouwens wanneer firefox5 in ubuntu komt?
<hansw> er komen geen security patches meer voor 4 uit
<OerHeks> die is er al
<hansw> aparte ppa?
<OerHeks> gisteravond kreeg ik updates
<hansw> heb hier nog 4.0.1
<OerHeks> eerst nl taal met ff5 en vanmorgen de engelse taal
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/FF5-9yqMIjcA.png
<hansw> ah, komt nu ook binnen
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> ff handmatig update/upgrade
<Solak> vanmorgen heb ik net 7 updates gehad en nu waren er ineens weer 16, waaronder dus ook FF5.
<OerHeks> prachtig :-)
<Solak> dus die moet er dan toch al wel zijn (tenzij er wat dat betreft (ook) een verschil is tussen Ubuntu en KUbuntu).
<OerHeks> ligt eraan hoe je update instelt.
<hansw> hij was snel binnen hier
<Solak> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> alleen veiligheidsupdates op de achtergrond, of alleen downloaden en notificatie ..
<hansw> stomme update manager, handmatig apt-get update gedaan, upgrade gedaan, nu blijft de update manager aangeven dat ik updates heb :-)
<OerHeks> het is een upgrade, dus die valt niet onder gewone updates, denk ik.
<Solak> OerHeks: voor zover ik weet is het zo ingesteld dat ik voor alles toestemming moet geven...
<OerHeks> herladen, hans
<Solak> maar er is ook nog iets als unsupported e.d.
<hansw> OerHeks, ja, snap ik, maar het kan handiger, als ze nu ook even kijken naar apt-get upgrade :-)
<OerHeks> dat zijn repository's. dit gaat over hoe je de updates binnenkrijgt.
<hansw> magoe, minor issue
<erkan^> zo leuk, hansw
<erkan^> (-:
<OerHeks> wb AdK__
<AdK__> waar betekent wb
<hansw> welcome back
<OerHeks> :-)
<Gotiniens> ow ik dacht dat het wildegeeen biertje betekende
<OerHeks> ik las je laatste regel, <AdK__> Nog even ter info. Ik was speciaal lid geworden van HCC om mogelijke problemen met Linux op te lossen.
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat HCC een enorme linux aanhang heeft ?
<OerHeks> je kan bij je abbo een paar groepen gratis lid worden
<OerHeks> tof clupje, maar ze hebben geen irc kanaal zoals dit, geloof ik
<hansw> als ik me niet vergis zijn er redelijk veel linux hcc'rs aangesloten bij de nllgg
<Solak> OerHeks: ik geloof niet dat er bij de hcc bij uitstek een grote groep linux gebruikers is aangesloten...
<AdK__> mn internet verbinding vloog ernet uit
<AdK__> Oerheks: HCC heeft op hun forum wel een actieve topic voor LINUX OS. Ik vond het wel raar dat de helpdesk me niet kon helpen. Ik heb een klacht ingediend maar heb daar nog geen inhoudelijk antwoord op gekregen
<trijntje> pff, 1 klein programmaatje nodig, 176 MB schijfruimte aan extra zooi :(
<hansw> AdK__, wat was jee probleem dan?
<AdK__> Mijn probleem met het aan de praat krijgen van mijn draadloos internet is vanmiddag door jullie succesvol opgelost.
<hansw> nou, vermoedelijk door anderen in dit kanaal, ik was er niet. Maar mooi dat het opgelost is
<OerHeks> Casw is een toppertje
 * CasW wel
<AdK__> Zoek nog een alternatief voor freeware IrfanView, een uitstekend fotobewerkingsprogramma die alleen onder windows draait. F-spot heeft veel minder functionaliteiten.
<hansw> fspot is vooral een viewer denk ik
<AdK__> precies
<OerHeks> gimp for windows
<OerHeks> http://www.gimp.org/windows/
<hansw> overigens is shotwell een betere vervanging
<OerHeks> kan je lekker uitbreiden met plugins
<hansw> voor fspot
<AdK__> zal eens gaan kijken
<hansw> gimp is vooral pixel based
<OerHeks> vroeger gebruikte ik ACDsee
<hansw> je kunt er wel veel mee maar het is geen photosoup
<hansw> OerHeks, oeh, dat is lang geleden, ik ook trouwens
<OerHeks> dat google programma is ook niet gek, picassa
<OerHeks> onder linux draait dat in een eigen wineschil
<hansw> heb hier niets onder wine draaien, wil ik eigenlijk ook zo houden
<hansw> ik weet dat bepaalde virusjes ook onder wine lopen
<OerHeks> als je een open source variant kan gebruiken, heeft dat mijn voorkeur.
<hansw> ik ben al zolang uit de windows programma's dat ik niet echt weet wat ik zou willen draaien
<hansw> hooguit visual studio ofzo, maar dat heeft weinig zin
<trijntje> Heeft iemand hier ervaring met lconvert?
<hansw> trijntje, het cli programma iconv?
<trijntje> nee, lconvert, een of ander qt-development programma
<hansw> ah, sorry, dat niet
<trijntje> heeft geen man page, schrijft naar stdout maar ik mag het niet redirecten :(
<hansw> mag niet? :-)
<trijntje> lconvert file > output
<hansw> lijkt me raar
<trijntje> QFileInfo::absolutePath: Constructed with empty filename
<trijntje> mij ook
<hansw> geef eens een volledig path op?
<hansw> dus lconvert file >> /tmp/output
<hansw> maar wat doet het? het convert iets naar iets anders? is de syntax dan wel goed?
<trijntje> geen effect
<hansw> doe anders eens lconvert --help
<hansw> of -h
<trijntje> hansw, bedankt, dat zie ik net ook
<hansw> trijntje, het convert muziek en andere media?
<trijntje> hansw, nee, het convert vertaalbestanden naar een formaat die qt-toepassingen begrijpen
<hansw> ah, ok
<AdK__> Oerheks: Picasa 3.0 (beta) geinstalleerd en draait volgens mij niet onder wine. Hoe kan ik dat checken.
<trijntje> appdb.winehq.org
<OerHeks> er is een linux picasa versie, via repository's toch ?
<OerHeks> http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<OerHeks> ook die 3 beta
<hansw> doet dat niet hetzelfde als shotwell en die andere? met dat verschil dan je ook gelijk kunt uploaden?
<OerHeks> shotwell kan ook uploaden, dacht ik ?
<hansw> hmm, eens kijken
<OerHeks> deze hangt natuurlijk sterk aan je google account
<OerHeks> there are three sites people share photos on, it's Facebook, Flickr and Picasa. Happily Shotwell can upload photos to all three.
<OerHeks> nou, leef je uit !
<hansw> ah, idd
<hansw> zit alleen te kijken waar je dat moet doen
<hansw> ah, gevonden
<hansw> publish
<OerHeks> http://www.liberiangeek.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Install-open_C23C/shotwell_mav-2_thumb.png
<OerHeks> ah je had hem al
<hansw> idd
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-23
<Rexodus> mogge
<wica> genoeg van unity en gnome, back to xfce
<RawChid> Ik wil een wireless USB thingy aanschaffen. Welke werkt het best met Ubuntu/Linux?
<RawChid> Volgens mij wordt RALink goed ondersteund
<jk> ik heb vorige week een sitecom 300n gekocht, die werkt volgens mij met een rtl8187 chipset. Werkt, maar niet op volle snelheid volgens mij, ik denk dat de driver nog te nieuw is
<jk> (ik haal 1 MB/s met dat ding, en 3 MB/s op mijn laptop met intel wifi, vanaf vrijwel dezelfde locatie)
<RawChid> Snelheid vind ik niet het belangrijkst. Ik wil graag dat ie zo makkelijk/snel mogelijk ondersteund wordt door linux
<RawChid> Oh, mooie site: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Devices/USB
<jk> hmm handig idd
<AdK_> Ik wil mn ingebouwde Chicony 1.3m webcam werkend krijgen onder Ubuntu 10.04. Gisteren commando suggeties door jpjacobs: dmesg| -i chicony leverde niks op, sudp lshw|less leverde zie http://paste.ubuntu.com/631119/
<jpjacobs> ja das mooi, maar in die output kan je dus scrollen he ... het stuk wat je net poste zijn we niks mee
<jpjacobs> iets als sudo lshw > lshw_output.txt zet het in een bestandje wat je dan kan pasten ;)
<AdK_> lange lijst http://paste.ubuntu.com/631125/. Ik kan webcam er niet in ontdekken.
<AdK_> Ik achterkant labtop open geschroefd en chicony printplaat gevonden met de nodige info.
<AdK_> foto printplaat Chicony 1.3M http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/chicony13m.jpg/
<jpjacobs> ziet er me eerder een ramlatje uit
<jpjacobs> misschiens ist waar het kabeltje vastzit
<jpjacobs> misschien eens kijken of lsusb -v iets relevant vindt, maar ik vreesprecies dat hij niet gedetecteerd wordt. En daar kan je weinig aan doen buiten wachten op een driver (of er zelf een schrijven)
<lord4163> hallo
<lord4163> kan je de gtkfilechooser vervangen door die van kde in ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> globaal? nee
<lord4163> wat bedoel je met globaal?
<jpjacobs> hangt ervanaf van welke GUI toolkit je programma is gecompileerd
<jpjacobs> voor alle programmas tegelijk
<lord4163> dus het kan niet?
<jpjacobs> er zouden programmas kunnen zijn waarvoor er en een gtk en een kde versie bestaat ... of je kan zelf het programma herschrijven zodat het de KDE filechooser gebruikt ...
<jpjacobs> alles kan
<jpjacobs> je kan jezelf een vliegtuig bouwen en er mee naar amerika vliegen (vraag maar aan de wright brothers) 't is alleen niet gemakkelijke :)
<lord4163> hmmm
 * jpjacobs gaat lunchen
<AdK_> eet smakelijk. Output lsusb -v : http://paste.ubuntu.com/631133/ (Foto printplaat inderdaad geheugen). Volgens mij geen detectie. Vreemd.
<AdK_> jpjacobs : kan jij  een driver schrijven of ken je iemand die dat kan. Eventueel tegen een financiele vergoeding?
<jpjacobs> euh ik kan geen driver schrijven hoor. maar je kan eens proberen te googlen naar het cameratje dat erin zit en zien of iemand anders er succes mee heeft
<AdK_> OK bedankt jpjacobs.
<johan__> hoi
<jpjacobs> hey
<dolf> hallo
<dolf> how is live?
<dolf> geef mij maar ubuntu inplaats van windows
<dolf> nobody anwers?
<RawChid> Ik stop een nieuwe USB stick in mn PC, maar er gebeurt niets. wel zijn er een paar processen druk bezig
<RawChid> udisks-daemon en gvfs-gdu-volume nemen rond de 10% CPU
<RawChid> lsusb geeft em wel weer
<RawChid> Maar fdisk -l niet
<RawChid> Enig idee?
<OerHeks> sudo gparted ?
<RawChid> Daar staat ie ook niet tussen
<RawChid> Ook geen /dev/sdd ofzo
<RawChid> Hmm, mn laptop pakt em wel
<RawChid> Never mind, ff klooien
<OerHeks> usbmount
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9923/usb-flash-drive-not-recognized ( misschien de laatste tip)
<RawChid> Op mijn laptop in gparted geeft ie ook een warning dat ie de mount point niet kan vinden.
<RawChid> Ik kijk ook ff naar die tip, bedankt
<woutervddn> hey mannen, is er hier soms iemand die activity journal gebruikt?
<woutervddn> ik heb het net geïnstalleerd maar ik krijg het maar niet open.. :s
<OerHeks> Zeitgeist ?
<woutervddn> ^ja, activity journal is gwn een gui afaik
<OerHeks> ah dit > http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/gnome-activity-journal.png
<woutervddn> ja dat :p
<woutervddn> als ik het start via terminal krijg ik dit:
<woutervddn>   File "/usr/bin/gnome-activity-journal", line 94, in <module>
<woutervddn>     from src.main import PortalWindow
<woutervddn>   File "/usr/share/gnome-activity-journal/src/main.py", line 30, in <module>
<woutervddn>     from activity_widgets import MultiViewContainer, TimelineViewContainer, ThumbViewContainer
<woutervddn>   File "/usr/share/gnome-activity-journal/src/activity_widgets.py", line 35, in <module>
<woutervddn>     from store import ContentStruct, CLIENT
<woutervddn>   File "/usr/share/gnome-activity-journal/src/store.py", line 504, in <module>
<woutervddn>     STORE = Store()
<woutervddn>   File "/usr/share/gnome-activity-journal/src/store.py", line 367, in __init__
<woutervddn>     days_population = ZeitgeistDBusInterface().get_extension("Log", "journal/activity").GetHistogramData()
<woutervddn>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/zeitgeist/client.py", line 108, in __getattr__
<woutervddn>     raise TypeError("Unknown method name: %s" % name)
<woutervddn> TypeError: Unknown method name: GetHistogramData
<RawChid> woutervddn: zie topic voor Paste!
<woutervddn> ja sorry, d8 dat het korter was :s
<woutervddn> seems related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-activity-journal/+bug/638217
<OerHeks> het zou in accesoires staan <> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/gnome-activity-journal-saves-log-of-all-activities-opened-files-folders-in-ubuntu-linux/
<woutervddn> ja inderdaad..
<woutervddn> ik heb dringend een manier nodig om mijn tijdgebruik beter te monitoren :)
<OerHeks> als je hebt geinstalleerd, dan draaid die service toch gelijk ?
<woutervddn> ja d8 ik ook.. soit.. blijkbaar kan een reboot helpen.. :)
<woutervddn> wish me luck.. :)
<woutervddn> problem solved.. :)
<OerHeks> mooi :-)
<woutervddn> blijkbaar moet er nog iets naast/in zeitgeist  geinstalleerd worden om activity journal te laten werken..
<woutervddn> wel bizar, unity liet mij niet toe om zeitgeist daemon her op te starten
<OerHeks> ik denk dat de deamon bij login gestart word
<RawChid> OerHeks: ik heb mn USB probleem opgelost
<RawChid> Ik had mijn externe HD via USB aangesloten, maar niet de stekker erin (die deed het dus niet, maar werd wel gezien door fdisk enzo).
<RawChid> Nu ik de stekker daarvan erin deed kon ik ook weer USB sticks mounten :P
<lonki> trijntje, heb jij heel toevallig ubuntu-tweak draaien?
<trijntje> hansw, nee, hoezo?
<hansw> trijntje, ik zoek mensen die willen helpen een bug te confirmen
<hansw> trijntje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/+bug/796326
<hansw> trijntje, we hebben al wat meer info, testen met ubuntu-tweak is niet meer nodig
<trijntje> ow mooi, ik ken ubuntu-tweak verder niet ;)
<hansw> zo, gelukkig is er unity --reset
<OerHeks> Shell gas stations use #Ubuntu: http://flic.kr/p/9W8owF
<trijntje> lol, popup fail ;)
<oCean> OerHeks: nice :)
<warddr> :D
<OerHeks> https://twitter.com/#!/ChrisPirillo/status/83961331937587200
<ruliezz> hallo allemaal
<FlipStonE> 'lo...
<ruliezz> weet iemand ook hoe je server kunt upgraden?
<OerHeks> hoi ruliezz
<FlipStonE> sudo apt-get update?
<OerHeks> upgraden van 10.10 naar 11.04 ?
<ruliezz> ik heb nog een oud bakkie staan met ubuntu 8 er op
<ruliezz> die wil ik upgraden naar 11
<FlipStonE> sudo apt-get -d upgrade of zo dacht ik dan
<FlipStonE> hmz, denkt dat je dan wel van 8 naar 9 naar 10 naar 11 moet is het niet?
<FlipStonE> weet ik niet zeker... ik volg nl releases op de voet :-)
<OerHeks> sudo do-release-upgrade > http://askubuntu.com/questions/22747/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-10-10-to-11-04
<FlipStonE> OerHeks, van de 8 ook?
<OerHeks> 8 naar 11 nee
<OerHeks> 8 lts naar 10.04 lts en dan updaten
<FlipStonE> dacht ik ook zo... maar het commando blijft dezelfde dacht ik wel, maar dan moet je het 2x doen :-)
<OerHeks> jups
<FlipStonE> hmz, heb je ook zo een gevoel dat chrome beter draait dan firefox?
<Rexodus> Dat gaat een zooitje worden... (imho)
<FlipStonE> vooral flash en zo?
<FlipStonE> Rexodus, idd, beste zou zijn, fresh install 11.04
<Rexodus> psies
<OerHeks> zulke upgrade zou ik niet graag uitvoeren, maar het kan wel.
<FlipStonE> dan moet je er wel werk van maken om je gegevens te backuppen...
<OerHeks> ehm je krijgt mogenlijk ook grub 2 ..
<OerHeks> zeker backup draaien :-)
<ruliezz> zal eens kijken
<FlipStonE> btw, oud bakkie zeg je?
<OerHeks> voor een server zonder gui no problem
<ruliezz> noem het alleen zo
<ruliezz> nee wel moderne hardware
<FlipStonE> hoe oud? heb namelijk zelf onlangs oud bakkie gerestaureerd met de 11.04
<ruliezz> maar het is een server
<FlipStonE> ahzo, no gui :-)
<ruliezz> moderne hardware
<FlipStonE> ruliezz, home serverken? :-)
<FlipStonE> anyway, harry potter zijne laatste film deel 1 staat op me te wachten...
<FlipStonE> ruliezz, succes in elk geval :-)
<ruliezz> thanks ;)
<Zommie> Goedenavond, mijn vraag: waar kan ik een lijst vinden of generen van alle programma's die ik nu geinstalleerd heb? Ik ga namelijk mijn harde schijf formateren en wil dan straks bij de nieuwe installatie met een scriptje alles in één keer weer opnieuw installeren...
<warddr> Zommie,    dpkg -l
<Zommie> thanks warddr
<OerHeks> dpkg --get-selections > installed-software.log en reverse dpkg --set-selections < installed-software.log
<hansw> loopje over de lijst gaat idd problemen geven
<hansw> want dependencies zal voor a ook b, c en g installeren
<OerHeks> wat bedoel je hansw ? na een kale installatie en update, moet dit toch geen problemen geven ?
<hansw> OerHeks, een scriptje gaat gewoon alles af, dan moet hij daar op op anticiperen, ik had het niet over jouw oplossing :-)
<OerHeks> in mijn geval is het 36 kb tegen 177 kb
<OerHeks> dpkg --get-selections > installed-software.log of dpkg -l
<hansw> je kunt je ook afvragen of je het zo wil, dit lijkt me een goede oplossing voor een herinstallatie van versie gelijke os'n, niet voor os updates naar een andere versie
<OerHeks> dat hoop ik ook niet, andere versie.
<hansw> is wel belangrijk :-)
<OerHeks> geen synaptic standaard op de desktop cd 11.10 > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-meta/1.231
<hansw> OerHeks, ik denk dat er nog wel meer gaat veranderen
<Guest32544> Hallo allemaal,ik ben nieuw hier en wil mij bezig gaan houden met ubuntu ter vervanging van windows wat mij de keel uitkomt
<warddr> Guest32544, leuk dat je langskomt
<OerHeks> nou, leef je uit, Guest32544
<Guest32544> maar ik lees nu dat de allernieuwst versie van ubuntu er is en heb dit gedownload maar hij gaat terug naar de oude versie en geeft aan dat de hardware niet goed is maar welke hardware en welk is evt een goede keus?Hugo
<hansw> grafische kaart wellicht
<hansw> en hij gaat terug naar gnome classic
<warddr> Guest32544, en je gaat niet terug naar de oude verie van ubuntu, je gaat terug naar de oude look, in de nieuwe versie
<Guest32544> ok maar wat voor grafische kaart? full hd?
<warddr> Dat probleem zou denk ik volgende versie 11.10 moeten opgelost zijn denk ik
<hansw> full hd werkt, maar niet zonder meer nodig
<OerHeks> als hij terug gaat naar gnome classic, dan kan het zijn dat er nog stuurprogramma's mist.
<OerHeks> daarna zal unity waarschijnlijk wel werken ?
<hansw> zou kunnen ja
<OerHeks> let me guess .. Nvidia ?
<hansw> ligt eraan welke, sommigen doen het al out of the box
<Guest32544> moet het een snelle kaart zijn met veel geheugen of wat anders?
<OerHeks> 256 mb is zat.
<hansw> Guest32544, ik denk niet dat dat je eerste zorg moet zijn, wat wil je doen met ubuntu?
<hansw> games? office? beetje browsen?
<Guest32544> volledige vervanging van windows,waar vind ik goede documentatie of info mbt installeren v bep software,mijn printer krijg ik niet aan de gang brother
<hansw> Guest32544, printers kun je via allerlei tools instellen (cups bijvoorbeeld), ubuntu site zelf is wel een mooi startpunt
<OerHeks> brother heeft redenlijke linux ondersteuning > http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<Guest32544> heb een brother printer dcp6690cw komt niet in de lijst v ubuntu op de pc voor en als ik bij brother op de site kijk weet ik niet hoe en waar ik mee moet beginnen,zo onduidelijke handleiding bij brother
<hansw> blame brother :-)
<OerHeks> wel
<OerHeks> http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#DCP-6690CW
<Guest32544> ja hed de site v broter ook gezien maar wat moet ik installeren?printer crups of lpr?
<OerHeks> cups
<OerHeks> maar je hebt een printer die via wifi werkt ?
<Guest32544> nu staan er 2cups drivers deb of rpm formaat en 2 verschillene groottes van size?
<OerHeks> deb, ubuntu gebruikt debian packaging
<Guest32544> printer werkt via bekabeld netwerk
<OerHeks> rpm is voor redhat/fedora e.d.
<Guest32544> ok ga er morgen mee bezig ga er van tussen bedankt allemaal
<OerHeks> succes :-)
<OerHeks> intressant,  KBookOCR 2.0 is uit
<OerHeks> voor den KDE gebruikers dan > http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KBookocr?content=135361
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-24
<W4lth3r> Hey mensen
<W4lth3r> is er nog ergends een mogelijkheid een 50tal ubuntu cd's te bestellen gratis? zoals eerder via cinonical gedaan kon worden ?
<W4lth3r> canonical*
<Vancha> volgens mij niet :(
<W4lth3r> dat is erg jammer..
<Vancha> ze zijn er mee gestopt, dat gratis verzenden, dan moet het bij een steunpunt wegkomen
<Vancha> ja vind ik ook :(
<Vancha> ik download ze voor mezelf maar ik vond het altijd leuk om ze uit te geven :)
<W4lth3r> Vancha: doen die steunpunten ook gratis verzenden ? of is dat betalen voor de cd's en verzendkosten of alleen verzendkosten ?
<Vancha> nee dat weet ik niet W4lth3r :S, dat ligt aan het steunpunt zelf :O
<W4lth3r> ahh ok
<W4lth3r> dus gewoon even mailen en vragen naar de opties.
<Vancha> hoe duur zijn ze eigenlijk nu dan die cd's bij canonical :O
<Vancha> jah, ik ga ff op zoek :)
<W4lth3r> ik zou het niet weten
<Jeeves_> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=852
<W4lth3r>  Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop Edition CD - Pack of 5 		 £ 5.00   Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop Edition CD - Pack of 20 		 £ 17.02   Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop Edition CD - Pack of 100 		 £ 80.85   Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop Edition CD - Pack of 200 		 £ 135.32
<Vancha> mooi :)
<eisbaw> Hey, anybody here?
<Vancha> yes there is ;
<Vancha> but this is a dutch channel :S
<eisbaw> I have some questions about the Netherlands, and I though it best to ask fellow Ubuntu-users ;)
<eisbaw> I know
<Vancha> ah :)
<trijntje> eisbaw, you can ask offtopic questions in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<eisbaw> ah, okay
<eisbaw> thx
<AdK_> jpjacobs: betreft de chicony webcam. Dom, dom, dom. Les 1 vergeten: LEES DE HANDLEIDING! Daar staat : Make sure that the PC Camera module is on before installing the driver and use the Fn + F10 key combination  to toggle power to the PC Camera
<AdK_> De handleiding heb ik eerst moeten downloaden van de fabrikant CLEVO uit Taiwan want die had ik er nooit bijgekregen van XXODD. En zonder jouw tip van sudo lshw|less was ik er  nooit achtergekomen dat de CLEVO de vendor was, bedankt!.
<AdK_> Voor de duidelijkheid de webcam werkt nu
<Rikembregts> Goedemiddag,
<Rikembregts> Webhosting met 100% Uptime? http://strategaweb.nl/
<oCean> ah, spam
<jk> *gaap*
<Schmiel> blah
<jpjacobs> AdK_: das goei nieuws, proficiat
<trijntje> spam? waar hebben we dat aan verdiend
<lord4163> hoi
<AcerAllocated> goedemiddag, probleem met draadloos, alles volgens het boekje gedaan, werkt niet
<AcerAllocated> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<AcerAllocated> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631802/ het zou moeten werken na reboot
<glenn_> hoe krijg ik firefox in ander taal
<AcerAllocated> heeft iemand een idee?
<OerHeks> AcerAllocated, welke B43 heb je ? er zijn vele versies ..
<OerHeks> glenn, taal updates moeten vanzelf komen
<glenn_> OerHeks, hoe bedoel je
<AcerAllocated> Hoi OerHeks, BCM4318
<AcerAllocated> 06:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<AcerAllocated> alles volgens het boekje maar de driver wordt niet geladen
<OerHeks> AcerAllocated,  kabel eruit, en terminal "  ifconfig wlan0 up  ΅
<OerHeks> glenn, taal updates moeten vanzelf komen, dat is via updatebeheer
<RawChid> glenn_, heb je Ubuntu in het Nederlands?
<glenn_> RawChid,
<glenn_> RawChid, ja
<RawChid> Oke, just checking
<glenn_> Het probleem is eigenlijk het volgend
<OerHeks> ik kreeg gelijk de NL vertaling erbij, later pas de engelse ( 2 dagen gelee )
<glenn_> RawChid, het probleem is het volgenden ik gebruik ook windows xp
<RawChid> glenn_, ik kan je nu even niet helpen. Maar in principe moet het niet uitmaken dat je ook Windows ernaast hebt
<OerHeks> lijkt mij ook, heeft geen invloed
<RawChid> Je bedoelt toch hopelijk wel hoe je Firefox in je Nederlandstalige Ubuntu ook op Nederlands krijgt he? Dat moet zoals OerHeks zei vanzelf gaan.. Misschien even Update Manager (of Update beheer) openen
<glenn_> en daar staat een versie van thunderbird op. en die update zich zelf en ik deel de profiel map met thunderbird in ubuntu en als windows thunderbird update dan krijg ik in ubuntu altijd whats new in thunderbird tab daarom moet ik streeds mee update
<glenn_> de vraag is nu hoe krijg ik hem voor de releasse via update van ubuntu in nl
<OerHeks> gebruik je een PPA voor firefox ?
<AcerAllocated> jan@jan-ubuntu-laptop:~$ ifconfig wlan0 up wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Onjuist apparaat
<AcerAllocated> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631811/
<AcerAllocated> het werkt helaas niet
<glenn_> OerHeks, wat
<OerHeks> AcerAllocated, is dit een laptop ?
<AcerAllocated> ja, dat is een Travelmate 2418
<AcerAllocated> firmware zou moeten werken met deze kaart
<OerHeks> mogenlijk dat op je laptop een sneltoets zit, FN + key om wireless uit/aan te schakelen ?
<glenn_> OerHeks, niet mogelijk is zo
<glenn_> wie kan mij helpen hoe week in wanneer er nieuwe update zijn
<AcerAllocated> er is een knopje aan de voorkant bij de Mic en Speak aansluitingen, dat doet het werk bij Windows en die is er niet meer, gewist
<RawChid> AcerAllocated, wat zegt: ifconfig -a
<RawChid> glenn_, dat je die map deelt is een beetje smerig (foutgevoelig) en ik weet niet of daardoor FF niet in het NEderlands meer is. Je zou kunnen proberen om die map even niet meer te delen en kijken of je firefox dan in NL krijgt.
<RawChid> glenn_: Systeem -> Update-beheer en klik op "Controleren op updates" ofzo
<AcerAllocated> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631811/
<OerHeks> glenn_, updatebeheer in je menu draaien, of terminal:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<glenn_> Rawchid dat weet ik maar ik kom van suse en daar zag ik dit automatisch dat er nieuwe updates waren.
<RawChid> glenn_, dat heb je op Ubuntu ook
<glenn_> RawChid, kan dat hier ook dat ik melding krijg zoals in suse en windows
<tiempjuuh> Hoe kreeg je die daar dan?
<glenn_> RawChid, waardat of moet ik daar voor iets aan zetten
<OerHeks> glenn_, waarom probeer je niet gewoon updatebeheer ?
<AcerAllocated> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631813/
<glenn_> OerHeks, dan moet ik dagelijks gaan zien
<OerHeks> ja, en ?
<AcerAllocated> er is ergens iets kleins dat ik niet zi
<RawChid> glenn_, wat ik vertelde is om handmatig naar nieuwe updates te zoeken. Voor automatisch (volgens mij staat dat sowieso aan in Ubuntu) moet je bij Systeem -> Software bronnen  ofzo kijken
<RawChid> Daar heb je een tabblad waar je kunt instellen hoe vaak hij moet controleren op nieuwe updates
<tiempjuuh> Als het goed is krijgje in de taakbalk ook een melding te zien, glenn_
<RawChid> Wat tiempjuuh zegt
<OerHeks> AcerAllocated, wat geeft "    sudo lshw -C network " ?
<AcerAllocated> niks, ide geeft niks
<AcerAllocated> sorry, momentje
<AcerAllocated> http://paste.ubuntu.com/631818/
<RawChid> AcerAllocated, voor de volledigheid. Welke versie van Ubuntu gebruik je?
<AcerAllocated> 11.04 32-bit
<OerHeks> hij herkent hem dus well
<AcerAllocated> ja, klopt en Synaptic geeft ook aan dat die alles in huis heef van Broadcom
<OerHeks> rfkill unblock all
<OerHeks> of je kan misschien beter eerst opvragen of hij geblocked word > rfkill list
<AcerAllocated> Hi Oer, als dat voor mij bedoeld is, er geen output op rfkill unblock all
<AcerAllocated> volgens de topic op Ubuntu forum firmware geinstaleerd
<OerHeks> ja, klopt, anders zag je die wireless extenties niet met lshw -C network
<OerHeks> ik snap het dus ook even niet ..
<AcerAllocated> ik heb zo een beetjew alles doorgespit, kan niks vinden
<AcerAllocated> en Oer, hoe bevalt Yakuake?
<AcerAllocated> leuk, toch?
<OerHeks> yakuake is handig, als je veel terminal gebruikt.
<OerHeks> ctrl + alt + T werkt ook goed
<AcerAllocated> klopt, mar Yakuake is leuker, ik heb gisteren mijn KDE om zeep geholpen, YAkuake deed het nog
<AcerAllocated> jij bent toch van terminal?
<OerHeks> nou, je komt er vanzelf achter dat je wel eens terminal nodig hebt.
<AcerAllocated> ik ben nog steeds bang voor terminal
<OerHeks> als je dit beheerst, onderscheid je je van de jongens ( lees windows gebruikers)
<AcerAllocated> onbegrenzde power
<tiempjuuh> Hoeft niet hoor, je leert het vanzelf AcerAllocated
<OerHeks> mja, je kan je systeem goed omzeep helpen
<AcerAllocated> ja, even dd en opnieuw beginnen
<OerHeks> ik zal je een pagina geven, wat je NIET moet doen :P
<AcerAllocated> opeens denk ik even KDE proberen
<AcerAllocated> graag, altijd klaar om te lezen
<OerHeks> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/gevaarlijke-terminal-opdrachten-voer-ze-niet-uit/
<RawChid> Voordeel van Terminal is dat er minder verandert bij nieuwe Ubuntu-versies vind ik
<RawChid> En/of als je switcht naar een andere grafische omgeving.
<OerHeks> en een goed begin om terminal en rechten te leren > http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<AcerAllocated> gaaf, bedankt
<RawChid> Nog een tip, schrijf elk commando dat je enigzins nuttig leek op!
<AcerAllocated> rechten, daar gaat het om, jongens hebben altijd rechten
<RawChid> (in een tekstbestandje, met nano, niet gedit natuurlijk :P)
<RawChid> Of vi als je een echte kerel wilt worden
 * RawChid hides
<OerHeks> idd schriftje met opdrachten en dingen die je vind, of digitaal docje
<OerHeks> de eerste 3 dingen die ik leerde was terminal, en rechten ( best lastig)
<OerHeks> en toen scripten, conky en cronjob
<AcerAllocated> hi, het is op 11.04 toch vim met ln
<AcerAllocated> alles op 777
<RawChid> Wat?
<AcerAllocated> rechten
<AcerAllocated> 777
<OerHeks> lijkt me geen goed plan, rechten op 777 zetten
<AcerAllocated> grapje
<AcerAllocated> nee, dat is ook geen goed plan
<OerHeks> tenzij je van je ubuntu pc een honeypot wil maken :-D
<OerHeks> installeer dan ook apache enzo ...
<OerHeks> honeypot is een pc die helemaal open staat, als uitnodiging voor hackers en malware.
<AcerAllocated> en ook voor overmoedige gebruiker
<RawChid> En beren, op zoek naar honing.
<AcerAllocated> en ongedierte erbij...
<OerHeks> zoek maar eens in synaptic > honey
<OerHeks> er is een tiny honeypot in de repo's
<OerHeks> best intressante materie
<AcerAllocated> ik zal deze dagen iets moeten vertalen over software vliegmaatschappijen, er komt link als het klar is, dan kunnen wij samen lachen
<AcerAllocated> prachtverhaal
<glenn_> hoe kan  ik open office updaten
<tiempjuuh> Moet automatisch gaan.
<OerHeks> updates komen vanzelf via updatebeheer, glenn_
<glenn_> OerHeks, die lopen dan fel achter
<OerHeks> als er een nieuwere versie uitkomt, dan kan het een paar dagen duren voor deze in updates verschijnt, so be it
<AcerAllocated> staat het op auto updaten glenn?
<glenn_> AcerAllocated, goe kan ik dit nagaan
<OerHeks> updatebeheer > instellingen
<tiempjuuh> glenn_, gebruik je 10.04?
<glenn_> tiempjuuh, nee 10.10
<tiempjuuh> Die lopen wel wat achter.
<OerHeks> in 10.04 zit open office, daarna is het libre office geworden.
<tiempjuuh> Eventueel van de site van LibreOffice installeren.
<tiempjuuh> http://www.libreoffice.org/download/
<glenn_> ik heb de files gedownload van de site maar hoe kan ik deze nu installeren zodat ze versie 3.2 over schrijven en hem niet in mijn home directory zetten
<tiempjuuh> staan ook instructies op :)
<glenn_> wat zit er nu in ubuntu nieuwe versie
<tiempjuuh> http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/installation/linux/
<OerHeks> zelfde als in 10.10
<tiempjuuh> 11.04 bedoel je? 3.3.2 :)
<OerHeks> wacht rustig af, 3.3 komt vanzelf :-)
<tiempjuuh> Op 10.10? Volgens mij gaat dat doorgaans niet zo snel
<OerHeks> als je via de site gaat installeren, ik den k niet dat je dan updates krijgt ..
<glenn_> bedoel wat zit er in de nieuwe versie van ubuntu
<tiempjuuh> Wat noem jij de nieuwe versie? 11.04, 11.10?
<glenn_> nieuwere dan 10.10
<tiempjuuh> 11.04 dus. Zie mijn vorige post: 3.3.2
<glenn_> is dat open office 3.3.2
<glenn_> of liberoffice
<tiempjuuh> Nope, libreoffice
<OerHeks> sinds 10.10 zit er libre office in.
<tiempjuuh> OpenOffice bestaat dacht ik niet meer
<tiempjuuh> Ik zoek het even op :)
<glenn_> ja wel ook versie 3.3
<OerHeks> bestaat nog wel, ergens..
<OerHeks> maar word niet ondersteund door canonical.
<tiempjuuh> Aha, heeft 10.04 dan ook al LibreOffice?
<OerHeks> zucht ...
<OerHeks> ik ben zo slecht in herhalen :9
<tiempjuuh> Nee dus...
<tiempjuuh> Sorry
<OerHeks> nu weet ik niet,welke versie je hebt als je keurig 10.04 upgrade ...
<AcerAllocated> ik moet gaan koken, vrouwen boos maken is slchte zaak
<tiempjuuh> Ik heb zelf 11.04 maar ik weet niet waar je het nu over hebt
<OerHeks> ik upgrade meestal, kijk of het goed loopt, en doe dan verse install
<AcerAllocated> fijn weekend
<tiempjuuh> Tot ziens AcerAllocated, hetzelfde :)
<tiempjuuh> Ik doe altijd verse install.
<OerHeks> eet smakenlijk straks, Acer ..
<OerHeks> het is wel handig om tegen problemen aan te lopen, het kan anderen helpen.
<tiempjuuh> Klopt, OerHeks
<glenn_> waarom maken ze het installeren van liberoffice zo ingewikkeld
<glenn_> waarom niet gelijk ijn windows veel simpeler
<tiempjuuh> Geen idee, ze willen het spannend houden ;)
<RawChid> HOezo? Dat kreeg ik er gewoon standaard bij
<tiempjuuh> Bij linux ligt het iets anders: Elk pakket heeft afhankelijkheden, en dat zijn al die andere pakketjes
<glenn_> wie weet of liberoffice over weg kan met docx files
<tiempjuuh> RawChid, Hij gebruikt 10.10
<tiempjuuh> glenn_, ja dat kan. Maar OOo kan dat ook hoor.
<RawChid> Ah, oke.
<OerHeks> docx kan een drama zijn
<glenn_> juist OerHeks
<tiempjuuh> ja, maar het KAN wel...
<tiempjuuh> Gewoon .doc gebruiken, werkt altijd :)
<glenn_> een docx met 4 bladzijden met doorlopende tabel op is 44 i ooo
<tiempjuuh> Ja, OpenOffice kan niet zo goed daarmee overweg... Maar je kunt ook MS Office installeren via Wine :)
<OerHeks> of abiword, ik gebruik eigenlijk geen office
<tiempjuuh> Kan Abiword .docx dan wel openen?
<glenn_> maar ik werk nog met office meer verspreid bij 99,9 %
<glenn_> wat is Abiword
<tiempjuuh> een lichte variant van OpenOffice Writer
<tiempjuuh> zie het als een soort wordpad met meer mogelijkheden
<tiempjuuh> *Vraagt zich af of er nog iemand actief is
<leoquant> yep
<tiempjuuh> Ah dus toch ;)
<glenn_> zou ik nu open office kunnen verwijderen  heb install gedaan van liberoffice
<tiempjuuh> Nee! http://sites.google.com/site/computertip/fatalevergissingen#TOC-Verwijder-nooit-enig-programma-dat-
<glenn_> dus ik moet ook open office laten staan wat en schrijf verspilling
<RawChid> Nouhja, moet.
<RawChid> Ik heb openoffive wel eens verwijderd. Gaat Ubuntu echt niet instabiel van worden hoor
<tiempjuuh> Nouja, ik denk, ik volg Pjotrs docu maar...
<RawChid> Maar je loopt natuurlijk wel een klein risico als je standaardpakketten verwijderd.
<RawChid> In het algemeen that is
<RawChid> tiempjuuh, die site is wel erg gericht op zekerheid en stabiliteit.
<tiempjuuh> Ja, maar voor een beginner is dat wel goed...
<RawChid> Ja zeker
<tiempjuuh> Nu weet ik niet of glenn_ een beginner is...
<RawChid> Vooral als je niet precies weet wat je doet, kun je daar beter vanaf blijven
<tiempjuuh> Ik ben ook niet echt van dat overdreven gedoe, maar stabiliteit moet er zijn.
<jpjacobs> pfff op zich is dat niet slecht, ge moet alleen zien dat er niks anders het programma in kwestie nodig heeft (niet meer dan logisch vindt ik)
<tiempjuuh> Een goed werkend systeem, daar gaat het om :)
<RawChid> Als je ooit een pakket wilt verwijderen, en het zegt iets als: "Het pakket ubuntu-desktop is hiervan afhankelijk" geef ik je 1 tip: NIET verwijderen ;)
<tiempjuuh> Nee joh, je meent het :o ;)
<JanC> ach, ik doe dat wel eens
<JanC> zeker vroeger
<tiempjuuh> En dan is je systeem naar de knoppen en wat doe je dan, JanC?
<JanC> eh?
<JanC> waarom zou je systeem stuk gaan als je baobab verwijdert?
<JanC> of gedit of whatever
<RawChid> Ik doe het zelf ook wel. Maar beginnende gebruikers raad ik het gewoon af.
<RawChid> Of ze moeten het eerst even vragen
<JanC> het belangrijkste nadeel van ubuntu-desktop verwijderen is dta je dan later niet meer gewaarschuwd wordt
<JanC> en een onervaren gebruiker weet niet wat al die pakketten zijn als later gevraagd wordt om alsa-base te verwijderen, bijvoorbeeld  ;)
<glenn_> tiempjuuh, in ubuntu wel ja
<glenn_> zo stil plots
<lord4163> Hallo
<lord4163> Kan iemand mij vertellen hoe je conky automatisch kan laten starten
<lord4163> ?
<lord4163> start hij niet op
<lord4163> als ik bij opstarten conky neer zet met het commando conky
<lord4163> brb
<lord4163_> #!/bin/bash  sleep 2 && conky;
<lord4163_> werkt ook niet
<lord4163_> Ik ga eten tot zo ;)
<OerHeks> script executable meken ?
<OerHeks> cd <folder-waar-script-staat> chmod +x <scriptje>
<jan_> mijn kaartlezer werkt niet
<jan_> dat is  een ACR38 kaartlezer
<jan_> iemand enig idee ?
<OerHeks> dat is voor identificatie ? daar is een site van, moment
<jan_> ok
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Eid
<OerHeks> of het met Firefox 5 gaat werken, ik weet niet... ik zit in NL
<jan_> ik ga het bekijken
<jan_> dank
<OerHeks> oke, laat weten of het werkt :-)
<OerHeks> nuttige info voor anderen.
<jpjacobs> ik heb het ooit met firefox 3 of zo aan het werken gekregen
<OerHeks> er is een source https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/acr38
<exalt> hallo ik gebruik KDE en dit zijn mijn systeem specs: http://pastebin.com/kA6k6LtB waarom is mijn systeem zo ongelofelijk traag met ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> dat heb ik ook exalt
<OerHeks> vertragend ..
<Cugel> Niets bijzonders aan je hardware. Mijn videokaart is een 7200GS en ik heb geen enkel probleem.
<OerHeks> niet lekker met de muis kunnen selecteren
<OerHeks> met KDE geen probleem.
<exalt> OerHeks: precies
<Cugel> Gooi er eens een 'top' tegenaan.
<OerHeks> exalt, ook classic geprobeerd ?
<exalt> bij mij kan ik in beide niet goed selecteren
<OerHeks> 64 bit ?
<exalt> xorg heeft 47 procent cpu op
<Cugel> Dat is veel, veel te veel.
<exalt> de ene seconde 13% dan 47% dan 35% en dat herhaald zegmaar
<exalt> plugin-container 9%
<Cugel> Vreemd. Even zonder Firefox?
<exalt> xorg net een piek van 59%
<exalt> als ik met mijn muis een window pak issie 50+
 * exalt gaat welff naar #ubuntu
<exalt> http://pastebin.com/J6xPdQtf
<OerHeks> 32 bit ..
<exalt> OerHeks: Linux edlap 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<OerHeks> ik had diezelfde problemen met 64 bit.
<exalt> hoe wist je dat ik 32bit heb ?
<exalt> ia32 ?
<OerHeks> jups
<exalt> OerHeks: waar zit xorg.log ?
<OerHeks> in /var/log/ ?
<OerHeks> ik zie Xorg.0.log
<exalt> geen warnings of errors over mijn probleem
<OerHeks> ik span het ook niet exalt, ik heb ook vanalles onderzocht.
<OerHeks> ik vermoed flash + firefox die de boel vertraagd, maar dit is maar een gok.
<exalt> en op google vind ik een hoop mensen met zelfde
<OerHeks> zelfde op classic.
<exalt> OerHeks: heb ergens iemand gezien die een screensaver pakket verwijderde en er geen last meer van had
<exalt> vond ik wel vreemd
<exalt> dus ook niet gedaan
<OerHeks> ubuntu-one deamon doet ook raar, las ik van hansw
<hansw> ja, als je niet gaat inloggen vreet het 1 core op bij mij
<hansw> puur om te pollen
<OerHeks> gelukkig zit er geen ubuntu-one in kubuntu :-D
<exalt> ubuntu-one verwijderd, nogsteeds traag
<exalt> kga xorg ff killen kieken wat er gebeurt
<hansw> exalt, je moet echt op het proces zoeken, zal je zo even de link geven
<hansw> het is trouwens de desktopcouch
<hansw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/desktopcouch/+bug/774295
<hansw> I only uninstalled desktopcouch-ubuntuone and that did it. <-- dit schijnt ook te werken
<exalt> heb m niet
<exalt> geinstalleerd
<remun-j66> Mediatomb geprobeert te configureren voor gebruik met de geïntegreerde mediaspeler van onze samsung c650 tv. Lukte aanvankelijk aardig, maar mijn externe ntfs hdd werd niet gezien. Heb toen ntfs config tooltje gedownload en opgestart. Eigenaar is nu root ipv <user> en mediatomb kon ermee overweg. Wilde ook srt ondertiteling mee streamen, dus een en ander aangepast in /etc/mediatomb/config.xml. Mediatomb wil nu niet starten ivm error
<remun-j66>  invalid target mimetype in transcoding profile. Ook is er het probleem dat mijn fstab nu een of ander conflict heeft want externe usb schijf (ntfs) staat 2x in nautilus. Na standby stand krijg ik ook foutmelding. Iemand bekend hiermee? Heb ubuntu 10.10.
<hansw> hmmm, nog 2 weken vakantie, ow wat erg
<hoi> ik heb een oude pc en heb net dam smal linux gedownload maar hoe maak ik er een boot cd van
<Cugel> unetbootin
<hoi> heb 4 bestanden kan dat
<hoi> het is een iso bestand als ik deze open staan er 4 mappen boot , knopix, lost +found
<hoi> moet ik deze aller 4 op cd branden
<Cugel> iso als image branden.
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-25
<OerHeks> voor wie nog niet slaapt, full circle nr 50 is uit > http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-50/
<jahoor> krijg het niet voor elkaar om damm small linux vanaf cd te starten
<jahoor> heb een demo versie van nero gebruikt en als data schijf gebrand, maar de pc wil niet opstarten vanaf de cd
<JanC> jahoor: je moet het iso-bestand als image branden
<JanC> in Ubuntu: rechtsklikken op het iso-bestand en "naar schijf schrijven..." kiezen
<jahoor> ooo oke maar heb alleen nu een latop met windows 7 , had nog een oude pc staan waar ik graag damm smal linux op wil heben
<jahoor> laptop
<JanC> nero kan ook als image branden, vraag me alleen niet hoe; is 6 jaar geleden dat ik dat gebruikt heb...
 * JanC gaat weer
<Klompz> vraagje, om files te vinden waar dan ook in je computer, incl. ext. hd, gebruik je toch in terminal: find . -name "filename*"
<Klompz> ?
<leoquant> zonder punt dacht ik
<leoquant> find - search for files in a directory hierarchy
 * Klompz deed net find . -iname "01 -Buttercup.mp3" maar probeert het nu zonder punt
<trijntje_oneiric> is . niet 'deze map'?
 * Klompz heeft het hier vandaan: http://darklaunch.com/2011/03/18/find-file-using-the-file-name-in-ubuntu
<Klompz> maar als er betere commands zijn...
<trijntje_oneiric> ik ken find niet, maar als je de hele pc wilt doorzoeken kan je / ipv . gebruiken
<Klompz> dus in mijn geval / ipv . "01 -Buttercup.mp3" ?
<trijntje_oneiric> ja, dan zou je de hele pc moeten doorzoeken
 * Klompz is niet zo goed in commands/terminal ;P
<Klompz> krijg dit: bash: /: is a directory
<Klompz> o wacht, doh, lol, ipv = in plaats van
<Klompz> sukkel
<trijntje_oneiric> :P
<Klompz> k, 't is flink aan het zoeken nu
<Klompz> thx
<trijntje_oneiric> ja, dat kan wel ff duren
<DhrElien> hallo, ik zou graag een website maken op een intern netwerk. Deze website zou moeten draaien op mijn ubuntu laptop, en toegankelijk zijn via mijn intern Wifi netwerk vanop mijn andere PC's
<DhrElien> Ik heb een paar jaar geleden een server gemaakt van een oude PC die een gratis domeinnaam host'te maar ik ben vergeten wat ik daar allemaal voor gedaan heb
<viezerd> waar loop je tegenaan ?
<DhrElien> viezerd, is het tegen mij? ik loop nog nergens tegen aan, ik ben nog op zoek naar de juiste strategie
<DhrElien> een brainstorm van wat ik allemaal ga nodig hebben en hoe ik dit best zou opzetten
<viezerd> DhrElien: ok, wat je nodig hebt is de juiste software (webserver), evt. documentatie en wat basis linux kennis
<viezerd> zal kijken of er een 'howto' te vinden is, meestal is dat al genoeg om je op weg te helpen
<DhrElien> idd, mijn vraag gaat over de juiste software. Ik had vroeger, LAMP, en een apache
<viezerd> apache is in principe al voldoende, afhankelijk van wat voor site je wilt bouwen.
<DhrElien> een howto kan ik ook vinden en (perfect)lezen, maar zou graag wat 'menselijke uitleg' hebben, dat dient woor dat en endat voor dat, dat is genoeg :)
<DhrElien> eigenlijk een interactieve site, die ik van ook vanaf mijn android smartphone  wil bedienen
<DhrElien> ik zou graag een HTML5 pagina draaien met enkele aan/uit switchen (boolean waarde) die ik vanaf overal in mijn huis (wifi) kan bedienen
<DhrElien> dus dacht ik eraan op op mijn laptop een html server te draaien, met daarop mijn 1pagina site
<DhrElien> is apache enkel genoeg?
<viezerd> denk dat je beste gewoon kan beginnen met apache te installeren op je laptop
<viezerd> tijdens het bouwen van je site kan je dan altijd nog extra software installeren
<viezerd> als je die nodig hebt
<DhrElien> wat zou nodig kunnen zijn?
<viezerd> na het installeren even de apache config induiken en een map toewijzen waarin je je site kan plaatsen
<DhrElien> is apache2 aan te raden ipv apache gewoon?
<viezerd> yep
<DhrElien> heeft er iemand toevallig ervarig met mobile websites?
<DhrElien> ok apache2 werkt, en ik kan de default website overal opvragen.
<DhrElien> ik vraag mij nu af hoe het zit met de beveiliging?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De notulen van de irc vergadering staan weer online:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Vergadering20110624#Notulen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Graag controleren op correctheid en volledigheid.
<jpaulus> Is er een mod online?
<jpaulus> Ik kan niet meer op het forum komen, waarschijnlijk is mijn ip geblokt
<jpaulus> probeer het later nog wel een keertje
<tiempjuuh> Lekker rustig hier :p
<trijntje> Ubuntu is perfect (TM)
<tiempjuuh> Bijna perfect
<trijntje> ;)
<tiempjuuh> er zijn  genoeg dingen die niet werken, maar voor het Huis-tuin-Keuken werk voldoet het prima :)
<OerHeks> je kan je intelligentie gelijk gebruiken voor nuttige zaken, ipv problemen proberen op te lossen. kan saai uitvallen ..
<OerHeks> daarom is er ook weer een nieuw nummerke van Full Circle magazine >> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-50/
<AdK__> ik las op fourm.ubuntu .nl dat RTL gemist nog steeds niet terug te kijken is met Linux. Of heeft er iemand ander info. Ik zou mijn dochter erg blij maken als het wel kon.
<trijntje> volgens mij is daar silverlight voor nodig
<AdK__> ja dat klopt. maar er is toch geen silverlight voor linux
<trijntje> check het software centrum ;)
<trijntje> ik heb het zelf nooit gebruikt, maar er is een plug-in voor mozilla (=firefox)
<trijntje> verder heb ik geen ervaring met silverlight, sorry
<AdK__> ok moonlight is een open source versie van Silverlight. Maar door DRM zijn de uitzendingen van RTL niet terug te zien.
<trijntje> AdK__, welke melding krijg je dan? Je kan ook nog het "Microsoft media pack" ofzo installeren, door met rechtermuisknop op het sliverlight veld in de browser te klikken
<AdK___> ja heb ik ook al geprobeerd maar het firefox vliegt er uit zoals je net merkte
<AdK___> ik ben er nog
<AdK___> Er komen steeds meer streepjes achter mijn nickname te staan. Hoe kan ik vast login naam verkrijgen voor dit kanaal?
<erkan^> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/ubufox_0.9.1-0ubuntu0.10.04.1~mfn3_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/etc/xul-ext/ubufox.js', which is also in package xul-ext-ubufox 0
<erkan^> wat is dat?
<OerHeks> package fout, denk ik ..
<OerHeks> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/162546
<erkan^> http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/839390
<OerHeks>  "sudo apt-get purge xul-ext-ubufox" was enough.
<erkan^> thx OerHeks (-:
<OerHeks> werkt het weer ?
<erkan^> yep
<erkan^> updatebeheer is nu weer normaal
<Th3D4rkst4r> avond
<Th3D4rkst4r> kan iemand mij helpen met een WLAN stick werkende te krijgen. RTL8192SU chipset maar word helemaal niet gevonden. lsdub comando in de terminal laat deze ook niet zien
<Th3D4rkst4r> *lsusb
<OerHeks> Th3D4rkst4r, SU schijnt hetzelfde te zijn als SE >  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/realtek-rtl8192su-ubuntu-driver-fix/
<Th3D4rkst4r> had ik al eens geprobeerd maar heeft niet geholpen
<Th3D4rkst4r> de map is ondertussen al aangemaakt en de juiste .bin bestanden staan er in
<OerHeks> zelfde in bugreport > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/594248
<Th3D4rkst4r> dus dat kan ik gewoonweg niet fixen ?
<OerHeks> de rename fix zou moeten werken, ik heb niet meer info.
<Th3D4rkst4r> RTL8192SE hernoemen naar RTL8192SU zou dus werken zou je zeggen?
<OerHeks> jups
<Th3D4rkst4r> ga ik dat eens proberen
<Th3D4rkst4r> rm is delete commando in terminal toch?
<OerHeks> ja
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetDeTerminal
<Th3D4rkst4r> ik ga eens rebooten
<Th3D4rkst4r> mocht ik niet meer terug komen dan bedank ik je nu alvast :)
<OerHeks> succes, tot zo
<Rexodus> Brrr, dat probleem van Th3D4rkst4r ken ik. Ik wens 'm veel sterkte ;)
<OerHeks> ja, ik kwam dat probleem ook al eerder tegen.
<OerHeks> geen responce kan een goed en slecht teken zijn.
<Cugel> Realtek? Rotspul.
<Rexodus> Cugel: Ik heb al jaaaaaaren realtek in m'n dozen. Lekker cheap. Geen eigen processor en daarom wat meer load op de CPU maar ze werken zonder gemekker. Was blij dat ik van mijn 3com dingen af was iig...
<Cugel> Okee!
#ubuntu-nl 2011-06-26
<jpaulus> Goedemorgen, is er een moderator online, ik kan nl niet meer op het forum komen, ip gebanned
<jpaulus> probeer het later nog wel een keertje
<jva8001> ik zoek een programma om ubuntu pdf te scannen
<jpaulus> goede morgen, is er een moderator online, ik kan nl niet meer op het forum komen?
<trijntje> jpaulus, de website zelf of het inloggen?
<jpaulus> ik krijg te zien dat ik als gast gebanned ben, komt waarschijnlijk omdat ik in het buitenland woon en af en toe worden er ip's dicht gezet
<jpaulus> ik heb dit al wel eens eerder mee gemaakt
<jpaulus> Is er een moderator online?
<trijntje> jpaulus, misschien kan je het in #ubuntu-nl-team vragen
<jpaulus> @trijntje, daar zit ik nu volgens mijn scherm
<trijntje> dit is #ubuntu-nl
<jpaulus> hoe kom ik daar, ik kan alleen naar offtopic en unbuntu-nl
<jpaulus> trijntje iig bedankt, ik kijk later wel even of er dan een mod aanwezig is, een prettige dag verder
<MiKa_> He he eindelijk heb ik me intel driver probleem opgelost  :)
<MiKa_> ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa toegevoegd en me probleem met af en toe strepen door me scherm zijn weg, Sterker nog me beeld opboue is ook rete snel
<MiKa_> s/opboue/opbouw
<Guest55574> Hallo allemaal ,ik ben nieuw met ubuntu,al wat geexperimenteerd,nu het volgede:ik heb versie 11.04 geinstalleerd maar waar kan ik nu  de voorkeuren en het beheer vinde?
<OerHeks> hallo Hugo - Guest55574
<OerHeks> elk onderdeel van beheer kan je in het unitymenu typen en verschijnt automatisch
<Guest55574> wat is het unitmenu?
<OerHeks> unity, dat is die balk links
<OerHeks> als je bovenaan op logo klikt, verschijnt een zoekveld met wat voorkeuzen
<CasW> Of als je op de 'windows' (meta) toets drukt
<OerHeks> typ bijvoorbeeld 'firefox' en er word direct gezocht.
<Guest55574> ok heb ik gedaan maar bij de vorige versie kwam er een boomstructuur met mappen maar die zie ik nu niet
<OerHeks> nautilus
<OerHeks> dat is bestandsbeheer
<OerHeks> unity menu is even wennen, als je het niet handig vind, kan je terug naar gnome classic
<OerHeks> om naaar classic te gaan, uitloggen ( niet afsluiten) en bij login je naam klikken, en op onderste balk unity > classic
<Guest55574> als ik  in het configuratie scherm ben en ga bij persoonlijk naar hoofdmenu zie ik ze wel,ga dan naar links onder in systeem kom ik wel bij voorkeuren en beheer maar ik kan dit niet weer terugvinden als ik alles afsluit terwijl in het vorige systeem je alles keurig terug vind
<OerHeks> ja, dat is even zoeken, daarom gaf ik de manier om weer classic menu te krijgen
<OerHeks> ik draai zelf ook geen unity.
<but> kont
<Guest55574> heb uitgelogd en weer ingelogd maar de keuze is alleen maar een wachtwoord
<Guest55574> ja het is al gelukt!!
<OerHeks> als je je naam klikt, verschijnt op de onderste balk taal en interface
<OerHeks> ah mooi
<Guest55574> ja ik heb het gevonden suuuuuuper
<OerHeks> oke, nu kun je verder met stuurpogramma nakijken, of er een driver beschikbaar is
<OerHeks> en dan restricted extra's voor multimedia en webtools
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Multimedia
<Guest55574> hoe kom je bij je hardware drivers net zo als bij windows(deze comp/hardware om deze bv te updaten?
<trijntje> Guest55574, gebruik je unity of classic desktop (Unity is met de balk links)
<OerHeks> nee in systeem > beheer > stuurprogrammaś
<Guest55574> calssic desktop
<trijntje> dan is het wat oerheks zegt
<Guest55574> ok,ik heb 2 boeken op het oog om zelf meer uit te leren en kundig te worden met ubuntu nl :leerboek linux/systeem beheerder en leerboek linux/1 inleiding in linux systeembeheer van Sander van Vucht en die andere ook,zijn dit boeken waar ik wat aan heb ,zijn ze ook geschikt voor deze versie,
<OerHeks> voor programmaś wel, voor de nieuwe unity interface nog niet natuurlijk
<OerHeks> er is ook een gratis ubuntu manual > http://ubuntu-manual.org/ die nog voor 10.10
<OerHeks> en voor server/services https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ (engels)
<Guest55574> ok heb ik gedaan moet even afwachten
<OerHeks> :-)
<Guest55574> ok daar ben ik weer,nu nog mijn printer installeren hetgeen nog niet gelukt is,in beheer en vervolgens onder printen wil ik mijn printer installeren maar dit werkt niet goed , zie dat hij verbonden is met de local host druk op toevoegen  dan naar netwerk printer ,hij ziet hem al(2 x)zoekt naar stuurprogamma`s moet verv sturprogamma kiezen (staat er natuurlijk niet tussen)ook niet te downloaden wat nu?het is brother dcp6690cw,h
<trijntje> dat is wel erg lastig te lezen, kan je het niet in zinnen opdelen?
<Guest55574> ok zal er om denken.
<trijntje> dus het programma waar je de printer toevoegt kan geen stuurprogramma vinden?
<Guest55574> als ik het goed heb wel
<jemark> Guest55574, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public/eu/gb/en/dlf/download_top.html?reg=eu&c=gb&lang=en&prod=dcp6690cw_eu_as
<jemark> Guest55574, dat is de link naar de driver
<Guest55574> ok ik ga kijken
<jemark> Guest55574, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/faq_prn.html#f00090
<jemark> Guest55574, succes
<jemark> Guest55574, welke distro en versie gebruik je?
<jemark> Guest55574, voor 11:04 64 bit Brother is currently developing a software for your Brother machine which will be released soon.
<jemark> Guest55574, voor 10:04 zal het simpel zijn omdat er een install tool van Brother voor 10.04 beschikbaar is.
<Guest55574> weet nog niet welke keus ik moet maken?cupwapperdriver of lpr, ded of rpm????
<trijntje> .deb
<Guest55574> cups of lpr
<OerHeks> cups, deb
<Guest55574> moeten ze allebij gedowload worden?
<Guest55574> zit er iemant in de buurt v sneek? met wie ik contact kan leggen?
<CasW> Ik zit in Ferwert
<Guest55574> dat is nog redelijk ver maar zouden wij kunnen bellen dan geef ik e mailadres door
<glenn_> hi
<glenn_> hi
<CasW> Hi
<glenn_> zo stil hier
<glenn_> hoi
<glenn_> ik heb een probleem met wifi op batterij kan ik niet of wifi komen of hij is heel er traag
<Corelmen> Hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
 * OerHeks kijkt seizoen 1 van BlackAdder, jammer van dat irritante gelach erdoorheen ..
<OerHeks> is er een applicatie de lachen filtert ?
<hansw> OerHeks, lijkt me sterk, vraag de orginele banden op en ga mixen :-)
<OerHeks> oke
<OerHeks> andere issue
<OerHeks> ik ben met KDE bezig, en ik wil een BT touchpad toevoegen
<OerHeks> dat hele software geval staat me wel toe, zelf een pin in te geven, 0000 maar hij blijft zeuren: voer dit nummer in op uw device ...
<hansw> ik heb echt nooit dingen met bluetooth gedaan
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/bt-AFW5wgYP.png
<hansw> er bestaat wel pinless
<hansw> dus als je de config daar eens op nakijkt
<OerHeks> ja trusted override
<OerHeks> dat vind ik ook in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/AppleMagicTrackpad#Pairing_the_Magic_Trackpad
<OerHeks> maar dat werkt niet lekker, aan en afmelden
<hansw> volgens mij moet het apparaat het ook supporten
<hansw> en apple kan maar zo net 1 onderdeel vervangen hebben ofzo
<OerHeks> ik heb hem werkend gehad, in ubuntu 10.10
<hansw> en waarin probeer je het nu?
<hansw> 11.04 kubuntu?
<OerHeks> jups
<OerHeks> en er nou al weer flauw van :(
<OerHeks> c/ben
<hansw> ga gewoon terug :-)
<hansw> heb je wat te doen
<OerHeks> terug naar de apple store op de grote markt ?
<hansw> bijvoorbeeld
<hansw> of naar 10.04
<hansw> of .10
<hansw> maar klagen bij de applestore lijkt me wel stoer
<OerHeks> nee, het pairen deed ik daar ook met iets anders dan de normale bt tool ...
<hansw> wat voor versie draait u?
<hansw> ow, narwhall
<OerHeks> ha ja, ze kennen mij wel :-D
<hansw> huh?
<OerHeks> ik heb nogsteeds een open issue.
<OerHeks> hoe verander ik de kleur van mijn muis ?
<hansw> geen idee :-)
<OerHeks> 1e vraag die je krijgt: waarom ?
<warddr> Een spuitbus nemen en ze in een andere kleur schilderen?
<OerHeks> alsof zwart pijltje zo geweldig is ..
<OerHeks> den cursor, bedoel ik :-D
<warddr> geen idee, nooit geprobeerd
<hansw> :-)
<renerene> hallo
<renerene> hoe kan ik een tweede verkenner openen?
<renerene> zodat ik makkelijk van map 1 naar map 2 kan kopieren
<OerHeks> gewoon nogmaals op nautilus klikken
<renerene> en meteen een tweede vraag ik heb een nas en wil de documentenmap synchroniseren....is er iemand met een goede tip voor een tool?
<OerHeks> rsync met Grsync als gui
<renerene> ah zo stom ik d8 dat persoonlijke map verkenner was
<renerene> oerheks heb je ook ervaring met ubuntu one?
<OerHeks> je kan ook op een folder staan, rechter muis , open in nieuw tabblad
<OerHeks> ubuntu one, ja daar heb ik ervaring mee :-)
<renerene> is dat een beetje veilig?
<OerHeks> 2 gb opslag, handig om bookmarks te backuppen enzo
<renerene> het gaat mij alleen om de documenten
<renerene> ik ben vorige week onwijs veel kwijt geraakt door een crash
<OerHeks> als je veilig wilt, pak de file(s) in met passwoord
<OerHeks> het is een gratis service.
<hansw> lol, als iemand 2 Gb aan bookmarks heeft dan is dat wel enorm veel :-)
<OerHeks> ik douw wel eens documenten e.d. weg door naar mezelf te mailen
<OerHeks> gmail 7 gb
<renerene> hmmm
<hansw> OerHeks, jij ook al?
<OerHeks> max 10 mb per mail
<hansw> je krijgt er 1 mb per dag bij
<OerHeks> ja, en dan doormailen naar gmail-adres-2
<OerHeks> :p
<renerene> hmmm
<renerene> mijn nas is vorige week gecrashed
<renerene> ik kopieerde 20 gb er naar toe
<renerene> stopte met kopieren
<renerene> hele map leeg
<renerene> en de mapnaam is nu een ruit...
<hansw> You are currently using 132 MB (1 %) of your 7598 MB.
<renerene> ik snap er niks van
<renerene> of de nas een fout heeft gemaakt of de schijf....
<renerene> en wat de fout is..
<OerHeks> is het een pc met disken of een hw-nas ?
<renerene> een conceptronic chd3net
<renerene> pakt de sync tool ook een nas?
<hansw> als je rsync op die nas hebt wel, en als je de poorten kunt openzetten
<hansw> zo te lezen niet
<OerHeks> ftp poorten
<renerene> hmm
<renerene> dan kijk ik wel ff verder
<hansw> rsync kun je ook wel over ssh trekken
<renerene> mijn sitecom home media
<renerene> wordt daar vast niet blij van :)
<hansw> hoeveel backup ruimte heb je nodig?
<renerene> niet veel meer nu alles weg is :)
<renerene> haha
<hansw> maar uiteindelijk?
<renerene> voorlopig wil ik alleen ff de map documenten gelijk houden
<renerene> dat is maar 50 mb
<renerene> maar uiteindelijk zal het om een paar gb gaan voor de fotoś
<hansw> neem ergens een gratis account voor een remote tool, over het algemeen krijg je 2 Gb gratis
<hansw> spideroak bijvoorbeeld, heeft ook een linux client
<renerene> ja maar ik ben een beetje bang ivm privacy
<renerene> ik zag ubuntu one al
<renerene> maar om al mijn persoonlijke brieven enzo
<renerene> daar te stallen....
<hansw> dit gaat versleutelt over de lijn
<OerHeks> nou, maak er een zip van met pass
<hansw> met een moeilijk pwd :-)
<OerHeks> wuala dropbox ubuntu-oone ..
<renerene> hmm misschien ga ik me eens in one verdiepen
<hansw> heb momenteel 745 mb remote in een backup, kan nog veel meer bij :-)
<renerene> ben sowieso al een deel bij ms aan het stallen via mijn live account
<hansw> en dan heb je het over privacy? :-)
<renerene> die kunnen hun naam niet schaden :)
<hansw> nee, google ook niet :-)
<renerene> maar een of andere gratis hakkie takkie dienst wel :)
<hansw> tja
<renerene> maar dat intergrated ubuntu one klinkt wel erg mooi
<renerene> aangezien ik meer in ubuntu dan windows zit
<renerene> ik ga me morgen eens goed inlezen
<renerene> een snelkoppeling naar de nas op het buruablad moet ik dan stater hebben?
<hansw> die komt er automatisch als het goed is
<hansw> zodra je gaat inloggen
<hansw> ow wacht, dat is netwerk, niet dus
<renerene> yes
<hansw> geen idee of je kunt slepen en pleuren, doe dat nooit
<renerene> time2sleep bye
<OerHeks> :-)
<hansw> zo, backup is weer gemaakt
<OerHeks> and who is going to test the backup.
<hansw> me myself and I, ongeveer elke maand
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-18
<JanC> Shaggy1nc: ik hoor goeie dingen over Toshiba ultrabooks...
<JanC> (persoonlijk vind ik de resolutie van hun schermen wat laag, maar verder zien ze er impressionant uit...)
<Shaggy1nc> JanC, ik zit er naar te kijken idd
<Shaggy1nc> ik dacht dat Toshiba al dood was toen de 90s uitstierven
<JanC> dunner & lichter & goedkoper dan Macbook Air
<Shaggy1nc> ja
<Shaggy1nc> over de macbook
<JanC> en full-sized connectors  :p
<Shaggy1nc> of eigenlijk System76
<Shaggy1nc> ligt het nu aan mij of heeft System76 zich laten inspireren door de eerdere Macs?
<Shaggy1nc> ivm het Logo, fontsetting ed.
<JanC> link?
<Shaggy1nc> https://www.system76.com/
<JanC> ik bedoel, qua gelijkenis en zo
<JanC> volgens mij gebruikt System76 gewoon barebone laptops van Asus/MSI/Clevo/whatever?
<Shaggy1nc> oh?
<Shaggy1nc> ik had het ook niet over de laptops zelf, btw
<Shaggy1nc> meer de tekst eromheen, opmaak v/d site ed.
<Shaggy1nc> maar ik kan nergens meer de machandleiding vinden die ik in mijn hoofd zie
<Shaggy1nc> de meesten hebben schreefletters
<Shaggy1nc> maar er zouden meer linux PC's moeten zijn á la mac
<JanC> hm, ik vind de system76-shop er erg Dell-achtig uitzien eigenlijk  ;)
<Shaggy1nc> in geheel verkocht, support pakketje met een 9/5 telefoonservice
<Shaggy1nc> beetje design en het liefst in een winkel
<Shaggy1nc> en een open bios
<Shaggy1nc> (die heeft mac danweer niet)
<Shaggy1nc> niet dat linux installatie lastig is, of dat de linux hwsupport nog zo slecht is...
<JanC> net alsof je bij een Mac service krijgt als het echt nodig is  ;)
<Shaggy1nc> maar het geeft mensen een idee van zekerheid
<Shaggy1nc> nee, dat is ook niet zo
<Shaggy1nc> maar iig meer dan wanneer je een .iso downloadt
<JanC> service qua hardware krijg je wel bij sommige shops
<Shaggy1nc> ik kan Ubuntu onder sommigen makkelijk verkopen dmv "Nelson Mandela gebruikt het" maar als ze zelf wat moeten installeren wordt 't toch spannend
<Shaggy1nc> mensen willen het wel proberen
<JanC> Shaggy1nc: dan doe jij het toch  ;)
<JanC> maar je hebt wel gelijk
<Shaggy1nc> maar het idee van een applestore is wel handig, een winkel vol met OSX-pc's waar mensen de PC 'aan kunnen raken'
<Shaggy1nc> dat werkt sowieso beter dan sites
<JanC> zei Linus ook in de talk die ik net zag overigens  ;)
<Shaggy1nc> verkoopt ook goed
<Shaggy1nc> link?
<JanC> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShbP3OpASA&feature=youtu.be&hd=1&t=48m9s
<Shaggy1nc> thx
<JanC> zegt hij ook ergens in dat het gebrek aan pre-installs de belangrijkste reden is dat de desktop de enige markt is waar linux niet belangrijk (genoeg) is  ;)
<Shaggy1nc> ik wou dat ik een eigen computermerk op kon richten
<Shaggy1nc> (en dan niet 'gewoon' pc'tjes met ubuntu verkopen in een standaard kast)
<JanC> meer zelfs, hij zegt "I started linux as a desktop OS, so I see this as sort of a personal failure"
<JanC> of zoiets toch
<JanC> al was dat deels humoristisch bedoeld uiteraard
<JanC> hij startte het vooral als een OS voor zijn persoonlijke desktop
<Shaggy1nc> i know
<Shaggy1nc> voor hem als developer
<Shaggy1nc> maar het wordt nu meer en meer mogelijk om linux te richten op users
<Shaggy1nc> nu de verkoop nog
<Shaggy1nc> opvallende linux computers
<OerHeks> Kans krijgen te demonstreren.
<Shaggy1nc> in kleuren
<Shaggy1nc> en een catchy naam
<JanC> er zijn vorig jaar meer PCs verkocht met Ubuntu pre-installed dan met Mac OS X pre-installed
<Shaggy1nc> haha
<JanC> maar dan vooral in Azië
<Shaggy1nc> maar kleuren doen ook goed voor verkoop
<Shaggy1nc> scenario:
<JanC> Dell heeft een "Ubuntu-corner" in alle shops die hun hardware verkopen in China
<JanC> en mogelijk in sommige andere landen daar ook
<Shaggy1nc> rijkeluisjoch met een goudkleurige Ubooku, metaalhoofd met een rode Ubooku
<Shaggy1nc> zo worden kleuren+Ubooku gekoppeld aan identiteit
<Shaggy1nc> 'Hé daar is heaumeau John met z'n roze Ubooku'
<Shaggy1nc> waardoor Ubooku valt tijdens gesprekken over John (onbewuste mondopmondreclame)
<JanC> Shaggy1nc: Ubuntu zit sowieso in meerdere TV-series, toch?  ;)
<Shaggy1nc> klopt idd
<Shaggy1nc> maar is dit geen idee, zo?
<Shaggy1nc> of een andere vorm van personalisatie
<Shaggy1nc> iig: verbind het product met de eigenaar
<Shaggy1nc> kleuren zijn het makkelijkst (ook om te onthouden)
<Shaggy1nc> "John heeft een roze Ubooku" vs "John heeft een Ubooku met een kroontje"
<JanC> custom hardware is vaak duur natuurlijk...
<Shaggy1nc> klopt
<Shaggy1nc> ojah
<Shaggy1nc> ook zo'n macpuntje.. vergeten door veel pc-fabrikanten en zelfs door Chinese nepappelen:
<JanC> en ja, ik heb ook wel eens zitten denken aan een Europese System76  ;)
<Shaggy1nc> een degelijk opstartgeluid tijdens aanzetting
<Shaggy1nc> apple heeft een F#
<Shaggy1nc> Maak er een G van, of doe gewoon de Ubuntu tune
<Shaggy1nc> en zet mandela terug op de Ubuntu cd
<OerHeks> een heel plat trommeltje.
<JanC> die CD is net echt relevant voor pre-installs  ;)
<JanC> *is niet echt*
<Shaggy1nc> nee, dat niet idd
<Shaggy1nc> maar mn hoofd leidde me ff af, to my defense
<Shaggy1nc> waarom staat de ubuntu jingle eigenlijk standaard uit?
<OerHeks> Goeie vraag.
<JanC> Shaggy1nc: stond vroeger aan
<Shaggy1nc> het ubuntu-negerstammenopdegrotetrommelfestivalgeluidenset is juist een van de charmes van Ubuntu (Afrika)
<Shaggy1nc> JanC, i know
<OerHeks> Die heeft Canonical voorzien, ze sturen je zo naar dat menu om hem aan te zetten. zo leer je je systeem en al die functies kennen.
<JanC> maar het is nogal onhandig als je 's avonds je PC aanzet als je kinderen net slapen  ;)
<Shaggy1nc> dat was met de mac idd ook het probleem van opstartgeluid
<Shaggy1nc> als me pa dat ding aanzetten stond ik er al naast voordat 'ie een spel kon starten
<Shaggy1nc> oke oke
<Shaggy1nc> Marathon, hét spel op de Mac, het enige
<OerHeks> ow ik weet nu ook waarom Aptitude verdwenen is, dit kan12.04 multiarch een beetje overhoop gooien.
<JanC> aptitude werkte ook niet echt correct met standaard apt-pinning e.d.
<JanC> en dependencies-beheer in apt
<Shaggy1nc> ik ga trusten
<Shaggy1nc> Slape!
<nilya> hallooo
<nilya> kan iemand ff met me chatten?
<UndiFineD> ...
<StefandeVries> Chatmospheremensen zijn altijd lastig. :P
<UndiFineD> geduld is een schone zaak StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> Geduld voor war?
<jpjacobs> haha. dat is echt geweldig. Een eerste keer op IRC precies :p
<UndiFineD> bleh tafel sjouwen naar is niet mijn hobbie
<UndiFineD> naar zolder
<StefandeVries> *kuch* #ubuntu-nl-offtopic  ;)
<smile> bye :)
<tchlr> USB stick wordt niet herkend. Usb heeft heeft FAT32 of NTFS indeling. Kan deze stick totaal niet gebruiken met Ubuntu 12.04? Moet zeker formateren, maar dan niet meer te gebruiken of tv of elders. wie geeft me raad, wat te doen.
<RawChid> FAT32 en NTFS zouden gewoon moeten werken op Ubuntu...
<RawChid> Gebeurt er helemaal niets wanneer je je USB-stick erin stopt?
<tchlr> moet ik wat instellen? hij wordt niet herkent....
<Luckiboy> tchlr, wordt ie in gparted wel herkent?
<tchlr> Ik ben neiuwe met ubuntu. ik moet dus gparted installeren of is dat al aanwezig
<Luckiboy> zo ja, hoe heet je usb daar?
<Luckiboy> Nee, is standaard niet aanwezig, alleen op de live-cd
<RawChid> tchlr: er gebeurt dus helemaal niets als je je stick erin stopt?
<tchlr> nee niets
<RawChid> Oke.
<Luckiboy> tchlr, als je de naam van je stickie namelijk weet kan je hem "geforceerd" mounten door het commando "sudo eject <naam>"
<tchlr> de externe harde schijf werd ook niet herkent, nu wel na formateren naar ubuntu formaat.
<RawChid> Probeer anders eens met gparted zoals Luckiboy zei...
<tchlr> doe ik, ik heb gparted via software centrum gedownload, eens kijken...
<RawChid> Bij mij doet FAT32 het direct. Als ik de stick erin stop krijg ik een scherm a la verkenner. En aan de linkerkant zie ik dan de stick waarop ik kan klikken
<tchlr> gparted vind de usb stick en geeft aan bestandsysteem onbekend
<RawChid> Hmm
<RawChid> Bij mij zegt ie: FAT32
<RawChid> Misschien is er toch iets mis aan je schijf..... ?
<tchlr> ik heb de schijf nu geformatteerd als fat 32. dat wil met gparted. opnieuw insteken geen herkenning. zoek verder....tips welkom
<RawChid> Ik weet het nu even niet. Succes in ieder geval
<UndiFineD> tchlr, als het bestandsysteem onbekend is, dan ziet ie niet dat het misschien fat32 is, heb je wel partities op je stick ?
<tchlr> nee, volgens mij geen partities
<UndiFineD> ok, je hebt hem net geformateerd toch ?
<UndiFineD> dan kun je voor de zekerheid all partities verwijderen, door in gparted naar het menu device -> creer partitie tabel
<UndiFineD> dat wist alle partities, en je hebt een schone disk
<UndiFineD> toepassen
<UndiFineD> en dan een nieuwe fat32 partitie maken
<OerHeks> wissel de usb-poort, klinkt vreemd, maar zal me niets verbazen als het op een andere poort plots wel werkt.
<tchlr> Ik weet niet precies, maar de stick wordt herkent! opgelost. bedankt voor jullie hulp.
<katsirema> Hallo is daar iemand?
<StefandeVries> :)
<katsirema> Weet iemand hoe je in lubuntu een dvd miet draaien
<katsirema> niet miet maar moet
<OerHeks> katsirema, je hebt restricted extra's nodig, of vlc en je moet een scriptje gebruiken om DVD te decoderen > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<OerHeks> maar niet alle beschermde dvd's kunnen worden afgespeeld. ( dit zijn er maar weinig )
<Luckiboy> dvd codecs zitten in ubuntu-restricted extras, die moet je daarvoor installeren
<Luckiboy> Net zoals bv java
<katsirema> Ben voor het eerst met deze ingewikkelde materie bezig.
<JanC> vermoedelijk heb je libdvdcss2 nodig
<OerHeks> Ja, sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Leo432> Goedenavond
<Leo432> Ik  heb Ubuntu 12.04
<Leo432> Ik wil graag gitaar en zang opnemen en digitaal mixen, lukt dat met een programma in Ubuntu ?
<StefandeVries> Over twee microfoons?
<Leo432> ja
<StefandeVries> Nou, audio kan je opnemen met het programma Audacity.
<Leo432> maar met 1 mag ook
<StefandeVries> Installeerbaar via het Softwarecentrum
<StefandeVries> Audacity werkt prima. :)
<Leo432> Zijn er nog meer programma'\s hiervoor ?
<Leo432> het gaat men name om digitaal te mixen
<StefandeVries> Niet dat ik weer.
<StefandeVries> weet*
<StefandeVries> Ik neem onze vleugel en piano altijd op met Audacity.
<Leo432> ga dat proberen, bedankt
<StefandeVries> Graag gedaan.
<harmen> jokosher heb je toch nog?
<StefandeVries> Als je hulp nodig hebt, weet je ons te vinden. :)
<Leo432> zeker, jullie hebben me al een keer heel goed geholpen op mijn werk, met het aan de praat krijgen van mijn printer, :P
<StefandeVries> Dat ga ik eens installeren.
<harmen> weet niet hoe goed dat programma inmiddels werkt. heb Jokosher jaren geleden eens geprobeerd
<StefandeVries> vind het raar werken.
<StefandeVries> Ik verwacht een invoerkanaal te kunnen selecteren.
<harmen> dat lijkt me wel inderdaad
<heeeey> hola
<heeeey> tengo una pregunta muy simple y muy importante
<heeeey> ¿se puede hibernar desde ubuntu en live cd?
<Luckiboy> heeeey, this is a dutch IRC channel
<heeeey> 'por favor
<JanC> heeeey: try #ubuntu-es
<JanC> /join #ubuntu-es
<CasW> But I don't think it's possible ;)
<heeeey> aaa thank
<heeeey> very thank
<Luckiboy> no problem
<FOAD> Very very thank.
<slipniet> hello everyone
<OerHeks> dag slipniet
<slipniet> do some one know where i ll can find the xbuntu 8.01 for laptop link
<Luckiboy> hello slipniet, this is a dutch channel
<slipniet> hoi
<Luckiboy> hoi, dat klinkt beter
<slipniet> sorry
<slipniet> bedankt
<Luckiboy> Xubuntu 8.01?
<Luckiboy> Waarom zou je dat willen?
<slipniet> ja zeker ik zoek op ubuntu.org de 8.01 voor een antiek mini laptop
<slipniet> :)
<StefandeVries> Zoek eens naar de 8.04 ;)
<StefandeVries> 8.01 heeft nooit bestaan.
<Luckiboy> Als je een lichte distro zoekt, kijk dan eens naar lubuntu
<OerHeks> je kan die oude versie vast nog wel vinden
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat dat een betere keuze is dan een out-dated versie
<CasW> Xubuntu en Lubuntu ontlopen elkaar toch niet zo qua lichtheid? ;)
<OerHeks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ en de updates zou je ook kunnen fixen, maar zinloos.
<Luckiboy> CasW, Lubuntu is veel lichter dan Xubuntu hoor
<Luckiboy> Maar Lubuntu is ook een echte mini-distro
<CasW> Echt? Ik dacht dat het enige verschil LXDE vs. XFCE was :P
<Luckiboy> Xubuntu is een volwaardig OS, maar met lichte alternatieve software/werkomgeving
<OerHeks> xubuntu vraagd 512 mb, lubuntu kan met minder, 256 mb
<Luckiboy> *vraagt :)
<viezerd> lxde is dan ook lichter als xfce
<Luckiboy> viezerd, dat zei ik ook al ;)
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-19
<K-4U> Een goedendag.. Ik heb een multitouch touchpad, maar mijn bindings zijn in mijn ogen verkeerd. Ik wil dat als ik met 3 vingers tik, er rechtermuisknop geduwd word, ipv met 2 vingers, zoals het nu is.. Enig idee waar ik dit kan wijzigen?
<jeffjeff> hoi
<jeffjeff> zou iemand mij misschien kunne  helpen?
<Ksya> hoi!
<Ksya> ik heb hulp nodig, ik heb gisteren Ubuntu 64bit geïnstalleerd en ben lekker bezig gegaan met dingen installeren, maar er is nu iets fout gegaan
<Luckiboy> he Ksya
<Ksya> ik wilde 'g15stats' via Ubuntu Softwarecentrum installeren, ik had al eerder anders g15 pakketjes geïnstalleerd
<Ksya> moment, dan zet ik hier even de foutmelding neer
<Ksya> hoi Luckiboy!
<OerHeks> G15 toetsenbord?
<Ksya> ja
<Ksya> apt-get update werkt normaal
<Ksya> maar upgrade:
<Ksya> U kunt 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren om dit op te lossen. De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:  g15composer : Vereisten: libg15daemon-client1 maar het is niet geïnstalleerd                Vereisten: libg15render1 maar het is niet geïnstalleerd  g15stats : Vereisten: libg15daemon-client1 maar het is niet geïnstalleerd             Vereisten: libg15render1 maar het is niet geïnstalleerd E: Er zijn vereisten waaraa
<Luckiboy> Heb je die pakketten verwijderd?
<OerHeks> ah juist, die pakketten zijn nodig, composer en stats zijn optioneel
<Ksya> ja, het probleem ligt denk ik aan dat ik die pakketen al had geïnstalleerd, maar deze zijn nieuwer ofzo en hij wil ze er niet overheen zetten
<Luckiboy> Je hebt vereisten verwijderd, Ksya
<Ksya> ik doe nu apt-get -f install:
<Ksya> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd        De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar Vereisten worden gecorrigeerd... Klaar De volgende extra pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worden:   libg15daemon-client1 libg15render1 De volgende NIEUWE pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worden:   libg15daemon-client1 libg15render1 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 2 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen e
<OerHeks> yes drukken?
<Ksya> Uitpakken van libg15daemon-client1 (uit .../libg15daemon-client1_1.9.5.3-8.2ubuntu2_amd64.deb) ... dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van /var/cache/apt/archives/libg15daemon-client1_1.9.5.3-8.2ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man3/g15daemon_client_devel.3.gz', which is also in package g15daemon 1.9.5.3-1 Uitpakken van libg15render1 (uit .../libg15render1_1.3.0~svn316-2.2build1_amd64.deb) ... dpkg: fout bij
<OerHeks> gebruik liever paste.ubuntu.com
<Ksya> overschrijven lukt niet dus.. maar eigenlijk hoef ik die g15stats helemaal niet zonodig te hebben, dus ik probeerde te verwijderen met apt-get remove g15statss
<Ksya> oke  OerHeks :)
<Luckiboy> En toen?
<Ksya> dan zegt hij dit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049293/
<Ksya> dan denk ik, dan verwijder ik die g15composer wel, maar dan krijg ik de zelfde fout, maar dan over g15stats
<rulus> tesamen verwijderen?
<Ksya> hoe?
<CasW> "Er zijn niet-voldane vereisten. U kunt best 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren zonder paketten op te geven.' Heb je dat al geprobeerd?
<rulus> apt-get remove g15stats g15composer
<Ksya> @CasW, ja de output daarvan heb ik hierboven ergens staan
<CasW> Ah, oké
<Ksya> @rulus, dat lijkt te werken
<rulus> nice
<OerHeks> Het is een leuk game toetsenbord waar je macro's in kan zetten.
<Ksya> nice! ik kan nu weer gewoon programmaś installeren :)
<Ksya> bedankt allemaal
<rulus> cool :)
<Ksya> @OerHeks, ja zeker, alleen gebruik ik die niet zo heel veel, het schermpje vind ik wel cool, maar hier op Ubuntu heb ik alleen nog maar de tijd en datum er op
<Ksya> stel nu dat ik die g15stats wel wil installeren, hoe moet ik dat aanpakken?
<rulus> ik zou denken, gewoon met apt-get install :P
<Ksya> zal ik het voor de grap nog maar eens proberen dan?
<rulus> dat zou normaal niet mogen falen
<Ksya> oke, ik heb het uitgevoerd, hij zegt dit: De volgende extra pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worden:   libg15daemon-client1 libg15render1 De volgende NIEUWE pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worden:   g15stats libg15daemon-client1 libg15render1
<Ksya> ik kan nu doorgaan
<rulus> ziet er prima uit
<Ksya> maar volgens mij gaat het dan weer fout, want ik heb libg15daemon-client en libg15render al wel
<Ksya> dus zonder de 1
<rulus> euh
<Ksya> ja, nu is het weer fout :)
<rulus> maar hoe kom je daaraan? rare software sources?
<Ksya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1049309/
<Ksya> ik heb dit gevolgd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2461304&postcount=285
<Ksya> volgens mij was het die
<Ksya> ik heb in ieder geval 4 cab bestandjes handmatig geinstlaleerd
<OerHeks> oh, dat is een hele oude handleiding uit 2007
<Ksya> ik had wel een andere zie ik
<OerHeks> huidige tools zijn door vele gebruikers geperfectioneerd.
<rulus> ja dat lijkt me niet ideaal als handleiding :P
<rulus> probeer die zonder de 1 weg te mikken (alles wat ermee te maken heeft eigenlijk)
<OerHeks> listig, er is veel te vinden, maar de juiste versie vinden is soms lastig.
<rulus> en dan via apt-get te installeren
<OerHeks> jups
<rulus> evt "apt-get clean" uitvoeren
<rulus> voor je de apt-get install doet
<Ksya> dus nu eerst apt-get remove g15stats doen ?
<OerHeks> misschien is het nu verstandig, synaptic te installeren, veel gedetailleerder dan software centre
<rulus> ja Ksya
<Ksya> oke g15stats is er weer af, dan nu die andere 4 pakketjes, ik moest in de tutorial ook iets in de init-d zetten
<Ksya> moet dat er dan eerst uit ofzo?
<rulus> ja dat mag ook weer weg denk ik
<rulus> zit normaal in het pakket met de daemon
<Ksya> oke, ik probeer eerst even de tutorial op te zoeken
<Ksya> ah gevonden: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839154
<rulus> ja dat init script zou ik ook weer weghalen
<rulus> en dan "update-rc.d g15daemon-rc.init remove" uitvoeren
<OerHeks> :-)
<Ksya> oh, ik had gewoon sudo rm g15daemon-rc.init gedaan :$
<OerHeks> juist die laatste stap verwijderd de init echt.
<rulus> ja, je moet dan init script verwijderen (de file) en dan dat commando (dat verwijdert de symlinks)
<OerHeks> Ksya, dat is ook goed. daarna nog de update doen, zoals rulus aangeeft.
<rulus> *uitvoeren
<Ksya>  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/g15daemon-rc.init ...    /etc/rcS.d/S51g15daemon-rc.init update-rc.d: unlink: Toegang geweigerd
<OerHeks> sudo
<rulus> met sudo idd
<Ksya> ah
<Ksya> oke
<Ksya> en dan nu de packeges verwijderen neem ik aan
<rulus> jep
<Ksya> oke, gelukt, jongens, bedankt! Ik ga even eten
<rulus> smakelijk :)
<Ksya> dankje!
<Ksya> ben ik weer
<Ksya> Ik heb nu dan g15stats geïnstalleerd met al die pakketen en krijg weer mooi een klok op de LCD. Ik zie alleen dat de pakketten ouder zijn dan die ik had
<Ksya> http://sourceforge.net/projects/g15daemon/files/G15Stats/
<Ksya> 1.9.7 is de nieuwste, ik heb nu 1.9.2
<Ksya> why? ik dacht juist dat ik op deze manier de nieuwste versies kreeg altijd?
<Ksya> rulus?
<OerHeks> De versies via softwarecentrum zijn getest.
<Ksya> oke
<Ksya> en stel ik wil die nieuwste, nu hoef ik dat niet in dit geval, want deze werken wel.. wat moet ik dan doen?
<OerHeks> ik zoek naar een alternatief, maar kan geen up2date PPA vinden, dus hou het bij deze versie. > ik keek hier o.a. http://www.gnome15.org/
<Ksya> bedankt OerHeks, dat ziet er wel mooi uit :)
<UndiFineD> Ksya, G15 materiaal is leuk, maar ik vind het nog wel erg veel resources innemen, de software zou wat mij betreft "lichter" kunnen
<shihan_> Ik werk met excel, hoe kan ik dan overstappen op linux....en gaat dat wel...?
<CasW> Uiteraard, met Ubuntu wordt standaard LibreOffice meegeleverd, een kantoorpakket met daarin o.a. LibreOffice Calc, een alternatief voor Excel.
<SkippersBoss> shihan_: Dat ligt er maar helemaal aan wat je precies met excel doet
<OerHeks> je kan je excel file testen op de live cd.
<OerHeks> jups
<shihan_> Ja dat snap ik, maar ik heb een eigen kassa en boekhoud ding gemaakt, met ook veel VBA.....
<CasW> (Verder worden LibreOffice Impress (= MS Powerpoint), LibreOffice Writer (= MS Word) en anderen meegeleverd.) Inderdaad zullen misschien sommige dingen niet werken; probeer het uit met een live CD of installeer eerst LibreOffice in Windows, om het daar gewend te raken: http://www.libreoffice.org/
<SkippersBoss> Kijk VBA is een microsoft thing
<shihan_> Ik zal dat libre eens gaan proberen....bedankt dus....
<CasW> Geen dank.
<UndiFineD> shihan_, je kunt het ook proberen onder windows, als het je dan bevalt kun je makkelijk overstappen
<CasW> UndiFineD: Dat stelde ik inderdaad al voor ;)
<OerHeks> voor boekhouden wil ik je wijzen op eekbook http://wiki.eekboek.nl/mediawiki/index.php?title=Platform:Ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Aaand he's gone.
<cemo> Hallo
<cemo> is hier iemand?
<Luckiboy> hallo cemo
<cemo> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Verschillende mensen ja. :)
<cemo> Super
<cemo> ik ben namelijk in de installatie
<cemo> van ubuntu
<Luckiboy> Super
<cemo> en er gaan wat dingen fout
<cemo> :(
<cemo> helaas.
<Luckiboy> Vertel
<cemo> ik had zo juist nubuntu geinstalleerd
<cemo> kreeg ik na het post scherm
<cemo> foutmelding
<cemo> dat windows niet opgestart kon worden
<cemo> kennelijk zijn niet alle bestanden verwijderd
<cemo> tijdens mn eerste installatie
<cemo> ik zit nu weer in de installatie
<Luckiboy> Je hebt een dual boot gemaakt, of alleen Ubuntu?
<cemo> en ben bij het partitie gedeelte
<cemo> alleen ubuntu
<cemo> ik wil geen xp
<Luckiboy> Ah
<cemo> ik zit op een eee pc 901
<Luckiboy> Ok, maar dat is toch heel simpel? Dan kies je gewoon voor "hele schijf wissen en Ubuntu installeren"
<cemo> ik heb de volgende opties:
<cemo> 1. ubuntu verwijderen en opnieuw installeren
<cemo> 2. alles wissen en opnieuw installeren
<cemo> 3. iets anders
<cemo> ik wil graag allebei de schijven helemaal leeg hebben.
<cemo> heb een 4gb en 8 gb ssd schifj
<CasW> Ik denk dat Grub niet in het MBR staat... Oftewel; je moet hem zeggen dat 'ie met Ubuntu op moet starten, wellicht heb je hier iets aan (als je het handmatig wil fixen, het kan misschien makkelijker zijn om gewoon opnieuw te installeren): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<Luckiboy> Boot eerst je computer eens vanaf de live-cd, en start gparted dan eens op
<UndiFineD> cemo, voor een eee 901 raad ik xubuntu of lubuntu aan
<cemo> hoi Undifenid.. hoezo als ik vragen mag? werkt dat iets lichter?
<UndiFineD> jazeker lichter
<OerHeks> ik draai Xubuntu op mijn asus met 4+8 SSD
<cemo> zou ubuntu niet goed werken dan?
<cemo> ik wil alleen kunnen surfen
<cemo> youtube
<cemo> social media
<cemo> e.d.
<cemo> foto's
<cemo> niets bijzonders dus.
<OerHeks> je zou dan 2d kunnen proberen.
<cemo> wat is 2b?
<cemo> 2d?
<OerHeks> unity2d
<OerHeks> maar xubuntu loopt prettig, vind ik zelf.
<UndiFineD> standaard ubuntu komt met compiz "3d" graphics
<OerHeks> (het blijft een netbook natuurlijk)
<cemo> ja..
<cemo> maar is xubuntu echt niet te doen dan
<cemo> ?
<cemo> ik vind het namelijk erg mooi eruit zien!
<UndiFineD> xubuntu wel, ubuntu lijkt me te zwaar
<OerHeks> test het live
<UndiFineD> :)
<Luckiboy> cemo, uit welk jaar is de netbook?
<Luckiboy> Want ik heb Ubuntu op een netbook van 2010 draaien en daar gaat alles super op
<cemo> ik geloof 2009 of 2010
<cemo> asus eee pc 901
<cemo> 1.6 ghz atom cpu
<cemo> 1 gb mem
<cemo> 4 + 8 gb ssd schijf
<CasW> Wij hebben hier Fedora op een EEE pc 701 draaien; da's toch best traag.
<cemo> dit is een 901
<cemo> snelle variant
<CasW> Klopt, nieuwer ook.
<cemo> indd
<cemo> ik zit nu in de installatie van ubuntu
<cemo> ik wil graag weten hoe ik beide schijven
<cemo> helemaal kan formatteren
<cemo> dat is eigenlijk mijn vraag voor nu.
<OerHeks> in gparted zie je rechtsbovenin een menu om de ssd te wisselen
<cemo> hoe kom ik bij gparted?
<cemo> kan ik niet beide schijven vanuit de installatie formatteren?
<cemo> zoals je dat doet bij windows
<OerHeks> installeer alles behalve je /home op de 4 gb, of selecteer de 8 als installatie en je kan die 4 er later bij mounten
<OerHeks> hier is die 4 gb trager dan die 8gb, dus ik heb hem erbij geplakt.
<UndiFineD> gparted is meestal onderdeel van de installatie cemo
<cemo> okay
<cemo> maar ik krijg de melding:
<cemo> er is geen basisbestandsysteem
<cemo> gedefinieerd
<cemo> ik heb op het forum gekeken hoe ik dit zou kunnen oplossen
<cemo> maar het is me niet gelukt
<cemo> jammer dat niemand me wilt helpen
<cemo> bij de installatie van ubuntu..
<cemo> ik heb nu iets gedaan maar weer niet of het goed gaat.
<cemo> ik ben het geheel aan het installeren op de 8gb schijf
<cemo> en heb de 4gb als swap schijf
<cemo> ingedeeld.
<cemo> wordt nu alles op de 8gb schijf geformatteerd?
<StefandeVries> En heb je bestandssystemen/mountpoints ingesteld?
<cemo> ik heb alleen
<cemo> gezegd
<cemo> slash
<cemo> meer niet.
<StefandeVries> Slash is genoeg.
<cemo> bestandssysteem is swap ofzo
<UndiFineD> / = root
<cemo> yes
<cemo> maar
<cemo> worden nu ook alle
<cemo> xp files
<cemo> van de vorige installatie
<cemo> verwijderd?
<UndiFineD> ja, je gebruikt beide schijven in hun geheel
<cemo> okay nice
<cemo> dan hoop ik dat het over een half uurtje
<cemo> gefixt is.
<cemo> nog een laatste vraag:
<cemo> ACPI
<cemo> staat dat aan
<cemo> of wordt dat ondersteund
<cemo> in ubuntu?
<StefandeVries> Dat wordt ondersteund.
<StefandeVries> Over het algemeen.
<OerHeks> ja prima
<StefandeVries> Gezien de leeftijd van de netbook voorzie ik geen problemen.
<cemo> super
<cemo> bedankt jongens
<cemo> ik blijf hier nog wel ff hangen
<cemo> kan hier veel leren zo te lezen
<StefandeVries> We doen ons best. :)
<StefandeVries> Gewoon als hobby :D
<UndiFineD> cemo, je zult dit waarschijnlijk nodig gaan hebben: eee-control
<FOAD> Ik heb nog wel een tip over de enter-toets.
<UndiFineD> heh foad ja, enter is geen spatie
<cemo> nice
<cemo> eee control
<cemo> zal ik gaan downloaden
<cemo> wat is het precies?
<cemo> foad, enter toets zeg je?
<cemo> en hoe installeer je eee-control?
<cemo> ik lees nu ingewikkelde commando's.. pfff moet nog veel leren.
<cemo> ben echt een newbie!
<OerHeks> elke irc regel kost canonical een eurocent.
<cemo> oh dat wist ik niet, ik zal hele zinnen typen dan.. ik zou graag willen weten hoe ik eee-control kan installeren.
<OerHeks> open softwarecentrum, en type eee in zoekvak
<UndiFineD> mja, maar eee-control staat niet meer in mijn synaptic, https://launchpad.net/eee-control
<UndiFineD> https://launchpad.net/~eee-control/+archive/eee-control <- hier staat ie wel
<cemo> okay.. en wat is het precies met de enter toets waar je had over wou hebben Undefined?
<UndiFineD> het typen van hele regels word op irc gewaardeerd, bedankt :)
<cemo> haha! ik heb het begrepen.. dank je wel Undefined! Mijn Ubuntu is inmiddels bijna geinstalleerd.. ik hoop dat ik in het besturingssysteem kan komen.. eerste wat ik ga doen is EEE-CONTROL ergens vandaan zien te plukken.. hebben jullie nog andere tips voor me?
<Luckiboy> In de zin van?
<Luckiboy> Gelijk doen?
<Luckiboy> Updates doorvoeren, gelijk doen
<cemo>  alle updates zijn uitgevoerd inmiddels.. hebben jullie nog een tip hoe ik simpel eee-control kan downloaden en installeren?
<UndiFineD> <UndiFineD> https://launchpad.net/~eee-control/+archive/eee-control <- hier staat ie wel
<cemo> hoe krijg ik
<cemo> hoe kan ik het ~ teken invoeren? het lukt niet op ubuntu..?
<UndiFineD> shift + ` = ~
<UndiFineD> het staat voor /home/<gebruiker> of /root
<CasW> (Als je hem niet meteen ziet, kan dat komen door zogenaamde 'dead keys'; als je dan shift + ` doet, en dan nog een spatie, zie je hem.)
<CasW> (De spatie dan uiteraard niet)
<CasW> (Niet mooi uitgelegd, maar goed.)
<cemo> ja.. het is gelukt! ik zit op de website maar ik kan eee control niet downloaden.. het bestand aanklikken lukt niet.. moet ik op de uploader ( cetex ) klikken?
<cemo> of dien ik mij eerst te registreren??
<UndiFineD> cemo, het is al lang geleden dat de PPA is bijgewerkt: dit is directer -> http://ppa.launchpad.net/cetex/eee-control/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eee-control/eee-control_0.9.7.1_all.deb
<UndiFineD> die download je en open je in software center / synaptic / gdebi
<UndiFineD> of apt-get install http://ppa.launchpad.net/cetex/eee-control/ubuntu/pool/main/e/eee-control/eee-control_0.9.7.1_all.deb
<cemo> Okay, het is geinstalleerd.. dank je wel! Nog een laatste vraag voor vanavond: dien ik een virusscanner of enige andere beveiliging te installeren voor ubuntu?
<Luckiboy> firewall zou ik wel even aanzetten
<Luckiboy> ufw --enable
<cemo> ja.. dat is nu net waar ik toch een vraag over ga hebben.. hoe kom ik in de terminal? ik moet nu eee control ook via de terminal starten.. maar waar vind ik die?
<Luckiboy> cntr - Alt - T
<Luckiboy> of dash -> terminal
<cemo> super
<cemo> is het commando ufw --enable genoeg om de firewall te activeren?
<Luckiboy> ja en als je het grafisch wil doen even het progje gufw installeren
<cemo> ik krijg de melding: u moet root zijn om dit script uit te voeren.
<Luckiboy> sudo ervoor
<cemo> wat is een sudo?
<cemo> ahh
<cemo> sudo ufw --enable
<Luckiboy> Ok, dat was weird, maar hier ben ik weer
<cemo> Jongens, kan iemand mij vertellen waarom ik niets vanuit mijn terminal kan starten? Er staat dat ik in root moet zijn... als ik dan sudo eee-control-deamon invoer, dan krijg ik password: voer ik mijn pass in maar krijg ik vervolgens niets.. wat is er hier aan de hand?
<Luckiboy> gksudo moet het zijn, het is een grafisch progje...
<Luckiboy> Doet ie het dan wel
<Luckiboy> ?
<cemo> moet ik dus gksudo eee-control-deamon invoeren in terminal?
<Luckiboy> ja
<cemo> nee.. ik krijg niets te zien..
<Luckiboy> Hmm, geen foutmelding, niks?
<OerHeks> ik dacht dat dit de oplossing was > http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9348137&postcount=10
<cemo> jawel er gebeurt nu iets meer.. als ik die commando invoer, krijg ik een scherm waar ik mijn ww dien in te voeren.. dat doe ik.. maar vervolgens verschijnt er helemaal niets.. waar staat eee control precies nu?
<Luckiboy> Ik weet niet precies wat EEE control voor progje is, maar het kan zijn dat het op de achtergrond wordt uitgevoerd en je dus geen venster hoort te zien...
<Luckiboy> brb, ik ga slapen
<FOAD> Grappige zin.
<UndiFineD> eee-control is voor je extra toetsen, netwerk etc
<FOAD> Dag Luckiboy.
<Luckiboy> doei FOAD
<Luckiboy> en alle anderen
<cemo> slaap lekker luckiboy bedankt voor de info.. @undifined.. het programmaatje start niet op.
<cemo> oh je bent net weg :(
<UndiFineD> cemo, $ ps ax |grep eee
<UndiFineD> waarschijnlijk draait ie op de achtergrond
<cemo> hij zegt command not found.
<UndiFineD> voorheen waren er een tig tal applicaties voor eee, maar ze zijn snel verdwenen helaas
<cemo> helaas inderdaad.. is eee-control een belangrijk programma voor mijn eee pc?
<UndiFineD> zelfs hele distros: eee-ubuntu werd easy-peasy
<UndiFineD> eee heeft wat acpi eigenaardigheden
<UndiFineD> en mijn  eigen is dood, doordat het bios verdween
<UndiFineD> ook een 901
<cemo> oh vreemd..
<cemo> en waar zijn die acpi eigenaardigheden goed voor om precies te zijn?
<UndiFineD> ?
<UndiFineD> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6EaoPMANQM
<cemo> heheh indd :) ik weet indd niet erg veel op dit gebied.
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-20
<Guido1> hallo, ik heb een probleem bij de schrijfcontrolle tijdens het opstarten. Het is mij niet mogelijk te zien welke toetsen wat beteken
<UndiFineD> C= cancel voor de rest red ie zichzelf wel
<Guido1> om het te skippen moet ik I gebruiken
<UndiFineD> wat is dat redhat 4 ?
<Guido1> eigenlijk wil ik het laten repareren
<Guido1> ubuntu 9.04
<Guido1> (Nederlands)
<UndiFineD> hmm, laat hem zn controle afmaken, dat gaat meestal goed
<UndiFineD> weet je ook zo welk bestandssysteem je gebruikt ext2/3/4 of iets anders
<Guido1> hij vraagt wat hij zou doen - repareren, skippen en nog een paar opties., alleen zijn die opties en bijbehorende toetsen niet te herkennen
<UndiFineD> r = repareren
<Guido1> dat dacht ik ook, maar het lijkt erop dat hij niets doet
<UndiFineD> soms a , auto-repair
<Guido1> bij S doet hij iets, maar krijgt het niet af - er ontbreekt iets.
<Guido1> ik zal a proberen, dank je
<UndiFineD> kan iemand me helpen met een shell download scriptje ?
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1050480/
<UndiFineD> variabele version word niet juist gevuld
<charl> UndiFineD: ik test heel even een wijziging
<UndiFineD> :)
<charl> version=`wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/LATEST.TXT -O-`
<charl> echo $version geef me dan 4.1.16
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> zo nou is het zoals ik hebben wil, bedankt charl
<UndiFineD> een fijne local mirror voor de lanparty komend weekend
<charl> graag gedaan
<K-4U> Lekker.. Mijn bluetooth settings doen het niet in Ubuntu 12.04... Hij zegt dat bluetooth niet enabled is(terwijl ik dit wel heb gedaan via gnome-shell) en als ik het wil aanzetten, kan ik niet op de aan/uit klikken
<UndiFineD> K-4U, je hebt 2 pakkettende bijna hetzelfdedoen: blueman en gnome-bluetooth waarbij de laatste de voorkeur verdient vanuit ubuntu
<K-4U> UndiFineD: Ja, ik heb nu net idd blueman geinstalleerd, nu werkt het wel.. Iig bedankt :)
<rulus> ik herinner mij een bug in dat verband
<rulus> even zoeken
<rulus> nvm, dat zou al lang gefixt moeten zijn
<K-4U> niet echt blijkbaar
<rulus> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/g/gnome-shell/current/changelog#version3.2.2.1-2
<rulus> maar 't zal dan iets anders zijn eh
<K-4U> nja, via blueman bluetooth aangezet en het werkte.. ik denk dat de bluetooth service niet draaide ofzo
<Schmiel> 11
<Luckiboy> he Schmiel
<CasW> SkippersBoss: Problemen met je verbinding?
<SkippersBoss> absoluut :-(
<CasW> :(
<SkippersBoss> We zijn weer terug
<CasW> Voorgoed? Mooi :)
<SkippersBoss> Dat durf ik niet te zeggen. lol
<timo^> welk filter kun je het best gebruiken voor logins met wireshark?
<CasW> Ik denk niet dat daar een speciaal filter voor is. Wireshark alleen maar gebruiken om je eigen beveiliging te testen of iets anders legaals! ;)
<timo^> jaja :)
<timo^> ;)
<StefandeVries> Hé cemo
<cemo> hoi iedereen! kan iemand me assisteren bij het installeren van skype? heb het installatiebestand gedl van skype.nl en geinstalleerd via softwarecenrum, maar krijg nergens skype te zien.... hoe kan dit?
<cemo> hoi stefan!
<cemo> ben ik weer :)
<StefandeVries> Welkom terug :)
<OerHeks> cemo, skype heeft windows kwaaltjes. ge dient te rebooten na skype 4 installatie.
<CEM0> bn ik weer kon niks typen!
<CEM0> heeft er iemand in de ussentijd iets geschreven?
<OerHeks> cemo, skype heeft windows kwaaltjes. ge dient te rebooten na skype 4 installatie.
<CEM0> heb ik gedaan.. waar staat hij nu dan?
<jpjacobs> skype 4 voor ubuntu?
<jpjacobs> ist er iets beter op geworden tgo 2.0 beta?
<jpjacobs> 2.2.0.35 *
<OerHeks> je kan in dash zoeken, of hud
<OerHeks> je hebt toch wel de juiste versie geinstalleerd, 32 of 64 bit?
<jpjacobs> als ze ze bij skype nu nog leren dependancies in hun .debs te steken zijn we helemaal content
<FOAD> Beste lieve Ubuntufans, luister svp vanaf 22:00 naar de stream op radio.lichtsnel.nl.  Dan hoort u een radioprogramma van mij dat zeker relevant is voor jullie!
<FOAD> Alvast bedankt!
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-21
<lg188> is er een command om te kijken welke audio apparaten zijn aangesloten
<lg188> hardware*
<StefandeVries> lspci | grep audio
<StefandeVries> lspci | grep sound
<lg188> StefandeVries: ah merci
<lg188> als het niks terug geeft veronderstel ik dat men geluidskaart niet herkent wordt?
<StefandeVries> Kan je de uitkomst van lspci eens plakken op paste.ubuntu.com?
<StefandeVries> Dus zonder | grep audio of | grep sound
<lg188> mhm daar heb ik wel een audio deivce staan op 1b.0
<Axerz> hello
<Luckiboy> goedemiddag Axerz
<Axerz> kunnen jullie me hier helpen?
<Luckiboy> Hangt er vanaf waarmee, als het Ubuntu is: Ja :)
<Axerz> Ok, ik heb ubuntu een week geleden gedownload. Ik vind het geweldig, maar er zijn twee dingen:
<Axerz> de word bladzijden zijn opeens zwart geworden
<Axerz> en de minimize knop en de sluit knop zijn niet meer te vinden
<Luckiboy> Probeer Unity eens te resetten? In de terminal: unity --reset
<Axerz> ah... dat is beter
<Axerz> welke taal wordt er eigenlijk getypt in de terminal?
<Luckiboy> Engels
<Axerz> computertaal, ik weet dat het engels is
<Luckiboy> Oh, ik weet niet of dit een computertaal is
<Luckiboy> Het zijn gewoon commando's
<Axerz> ok, ik zal eens iets gaan opzoeken erover
<jpjacobs> bash
<jpjacobs> standaard
<Axerz> ok
<Axerz> mag ik nog iets vragen?
<szal> don't ask to ask, just ask
<Axerz> ok, ik probeer met wine mijn van dale woordenboeken te openen
<Axerz> wine staat op xp (je kan ze alleen met xp openen en nog wat oudere) maar ik krijg een foutmelding dat de database niet in de goede map staat
<Axerz> dn.cdi heet die database
<Axerz> ik zoek hem dan op, en dan staat hij precies in de map waar hij hoort te staan
<OerHeks> moet werken, volgens de wineHQ database > http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=7242
<OerHeks> eenvoudig de vandale cd rom mounten etc
<Axerz> die moet ik dan straks even aan mijn ouders vragen
<OerHeks> het lijkt me slim, als je daar een .iso van maakt, en daarmee gaat werken. je hebt dan nooit meer die cdrom nodig.
<Axerz> en,  dat levert geen schade op aan het bestand?
<OerHeks> als ik me goed herinner heb je onder windows altijd die cd nodig?
<OerHeks> de iso blijft alleen-lezen, daar gebeurt niets mee.
<Axerz> ik heb nooit de cd gebruikt ervoor
<Axerz> verder werkt wine redelijk op alles.
<szal> behalve .NET-software
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-22
<janb> Ik snap niet hoe ik mediatomb moet configureren
<janb> Er moet een verbinding gemaakt naar de home/jan/Muziek map alleen hoe??
<leoquant> hallo, weet iemand wat svn inhoud, en welke tools er beschikbaar zijn binnen gnome?
<OerHeks> subversion, versiebeheer
<leoquant> hoe manage ik vn OerHeks ?
<leoquant> s
<OerHeks> Er is een aardige engelse pagina > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<leoquant> ok thx
<OerHeks> Ik heb zelf nog niets gedaan met SVN
<OerHeks> subversion, git, launchpad, komt op het zelfde neer dacht ik
<leoquant> ja, ik lees het inderdaad
<leoquant> apache is nodig lijkt me
<OerHeks> Ik dacht dat GIT nu populairder is?
<StefandeVries> IS het ook.
<leoquant> git lijkt mij ook beender
<leoquant> k
<leoquant> ik weet genoeg thx again
<RawChid> Apache is niet nodig
<RawChid> Ligt er natuurlijk aan wat je wilt gaan doen
<RawChid> Het pakket subversion is een (CLI) client
<RawChid> Je hebt ook iets dat svn met nautilus integreert. En aparte grafische clients
<Jenske> Ik wens me een pc (dus geen laptop) aan te schaffen, waarmee ik vooral fotobewerking zal uitvoeren. Waar kan ik in de omgeving van Antwerpen winkels vinden die een dergelijk ding verkopen ZONDER os?
<Jenske> Ik wil dus, voor alle duidelijkheid, een computer die volledig op Ubuntu draait. Heb dat in het verleden ook al gedaan en wil dus geen Windows.
<FOAD> Goed streven.
<FOAD> Ik uh, koop dan een PC met Windows en pleur die er af.
<Jenske> Foad, ok, maar dan betaal je wel voor een windows licentie en die wil ik er dus afgooien. Ik begrijp uit mijn vroegere vragen op dit forum dat dat nog niet voor de hand ligt, of is dat ondertussen gewijzigd?
<FOAD> Klopt natuurlijk, maar ik ben te lui om het anders te doen.  En ik weet niets van het forum eigenlijk.
<Jenske> Met andere woorden: kan ik een windows pc kopen, effe naar microsoft bellen en windows eraf (laten) gooien en vervolgens het geld van mijn windows recupereren.
<FOAD> Vast niet.
<OerHeks> Dat moet je regelen voor aanschaf. In NL althans ..
<OerHeks> Vraag JanC, die weet misschien meer van Belgische shops
<OerHeks> verder is er een lijst met certified hardware - desktop laptop notebook > http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<Jenske> merci alvast, ik moet nu echter gaan eten -- en daar valt niet aan te ontkomen
<glaasje> hallo
<glaasje> heeft iemand zin om te helpen?
<FOAD> Oh man, ik heb zo'n zin om te helpen.
<OerHeks> U was ons voor :-D
<FOAD> Wist ik maar wie, en waarmee.
<warddr> FOAD, ik heb een lastig probleempje, als ik transmission open zet krijg ik DNS problemen, enig idee?
<warddr> (DNS problemen alleen op mijn pc)
<warddr> voor de rest op ip's geen ping verlies
<warddr> En het ligt niet aan mijn netwerk want ik heb het op alle netwerken
<OerHeks> dus als je een torrent opent, krijg je een dns error ?
<FOAD> Ummm... transmission dan niet open zetten?
<warddr> FOAD, hoe moet ik dan mijn linux distro's binnen halen?
<warddr> OerHeks, geen errors, maar slecht 1 op 10 DNS requests lukt
<OerHeks> heb je de torrent poort in je router geopend? of uP&P aanstaan?
<warddr> ja, met up&p, maar telenet durft dat toch al eens te blokken
<OerHeks> dan gewoon directe download?
<Ririshi> Hoi
<warddr> het vreemde is, dat heb ik niet vanop andere computers waar ik transmission draai, en het probleem is er ook niet altijd geweest, het is er pas sinds een week of 2
<OerHeks> torrents kan je modem/router nogwel eens gaar maken, heb je al eens gereset?
<warddr> ik heb het ook op andere locaties, niet alleen thuis, en vanaf andere computers achter dezelfde modem werkt het dan nog wel
<warddr> zit nu bijvoorbeeld in HS gent en net hetzelfde probleem
<Ririshi> Ik heb Ubuntu minimal geïnstalleerd en ik probeerde de lubuntu desktop te downloaden en installeren (ik wilde eerst lubuntu ivm mijn PC specs). Elke keer tijdens de installatie krijgt hij een kernel panic. Wat moet ik doen?
<warddr> RichardJ, verloopt de minimal installatie zelf zonder fouten
<Ririshi> Sinds wanneer ben ik RichardJ?
<Ririshi> De installatie zelf ging gewoon goed.
<warddr> sorry, te snel getabt
<Ririshi> Ik had eerder ook al normaal Ubuntu gedaan, maar in het tweede installatieschermpje kreeg hij al een kernel panic.
<warddr> heb je de cd al eens getest op fouten?
<Ririshi> ik heb een usb bootstick en
<Ririshi> die minimal heeft geen fouten-checker
<Ririshi> ik had wel lubuntu full geprobeerd
<Ririshi> en die had geen fouten.
<Ririshi> ook een kernel panic..
<Ririshi> alsmaar kernel panics >.<
<Ririshi> sorry dat ik enter als punctuatie gebruik..
<JanC> OerHeks: de winkels moeten die Windows-refund regelen bij aanschaf
<Ririshi> warddr: kan je me helpen of niet? :p
<OerHeks> ja, melden voor aanschaf idd.
<JanC> zelfs achteraf kan
<JanC> vooraf heb je de licentie niet kunnen lezen...  ;)
<Ririshi> Zou iemand mij kunnen helpen? ^^
<OerHeks> ik heb geen ervaring met kernel-panics en Lubuntu iig.
<Ririshi> oh.
<Ririshi> kernel panics apart wel?
<OerHeks> Oudere apparatuur kan allerlei oorzaken hebben.
<JanC> waarom/wanneer panict die?
<JanC> hm, even teruglezend...
<JanC> Ririshi: heb je het geheugen van je PC gecheckt?
<ertai_NL> hi
<Ririshi> JanC nee.
<Ririshi> OerHeks: Mijn pc is zo'n 8 jaar oud :p
<Ririshi> ik zit ook in het ##hardware channel
<JanC> ik zou zeker eens memory check een nachtje laten draaien
<Ririshi> ik ga een nieuwe pc kopen.
<Ririshi> maar aangezien ik als 13 jarige niet zo rijk ben..
<Ririshi> JanC ik zal het proberen.
<Hebeenvraag> Hallo?
<ertai_NL> hi
<Hebeenvraag> Heb jij verstand van pc's?
<ertai_NL> redelijk.. maar we zijn met meer dus misschien weet iemand anders het..
<ertai_NL> als nodig..
<Hebeenvraag> oh oke
<Hebeenvraag> nee maar mn pc ging spacen
<Hebeenvraag> maar heel raar spacen
<Hebeenvraag> want
<Hebeenvraag> ik drukte op alt en punt ofso
<Hebeenvraag> en ik zat op google
<Hebeenvraag> en toen ging mn pc heel raar doen met de indeling enzo , net of ik op F11 drukte , maar dat deed ik niet
<Hebeenvraag> en toen ging op youtube , en had ik metallica
<Hebeenvraag> en toen drukte ik op space
<Hebeenvraag> en toen ging het woord 'metallica''  verschrijven ofso
<Hebeenvraag> en toen ging mn pc spacen
<ertai_NL> wat bedoel je met spacen?
<Hebeenvraag> ging ie raar doen met het scherm
<Hebeenvraag> nou , dat ie gek wordt
<Hebeenvraag> toen ging het scherm op zwart , en heel hard trillen
<ertai_NL> wat draai je? Ubuntu 12.04?
<Hebeenvraag> en toen kreeg ik zwart scherm met erin dat mn pc raar deed ofso in arial lettertype 12 ofso
<Hebeenvraag> ertai_NL heb je het tegen myy?
<ertai_NL> ja
<Hebeenvraag> ik snap je dan niet
<Hebeenvraag> ik draaide niks hoor , zat gwn op website
<ertai_NL> wat is je operating System?
<ertai_NL> Welke versie van Ubuntu draai je?
<Hebeenvraag> i dont know
<Hebeenvraag> volgens myy wel
<Hebeenvraag> maar nu doet mn pc het weer
<Hebeenvraag> alleen moet alles opnieuw invullen, maar normaal hoeft dat niet
<ertai_NL> dit is iets wat ik nog nooit heb gehoord.. Ik zou zeggen dat je systeem gehacked is
<Hebeenvraag> umm
<Hebeenvraag> en dat mag betekenen?
<ertai_NL> dat iemand op je systeem ingebroken is
<Hebeenvraag> oh -.-''
<Hebeenvraag> is dat schadelyyk?
<ertai_NL> als dat is dan wel ja
<Hebeenvraag> zoals?
<Hebeenvraag> maar ik wel mcafee
<ertai_NL> dat ze je data gejat hebben en rare software installeren. Of dat ze je systeem weer gebruiken om bij iemand anders in te breken
<ertai_NL> ah.. als je mcafee hebt dan is je operating system windows
<Hebeenvraag> ja
<Hebeenvraag> windows 7
<OerHeks> LoLz
<Hebeenvraag> maar dan gaan ze rare dingen installeren?
<ertai_NL> ja
<Hebeenvraag> moet ik dan dat malware bytes ff inschakelen om te controleren?
<OerHeks> alles wat je nu tiept lezen ze mee. installeer Ubuntu!
<Hebeenvraag> was da?
<ertai_NL> maar ik ken windows 7 niet omdat ik ubuntu draai. Dus kan je niet precies vertellen hoe dat daarop op te lossen.. maar ik zou het naar een computerzaak gaan om hem te laten controleren en daar dit ook eens uit te leggen..
<Hebeenvraag> oh -.-''
<Hebeenvraag> maar ook een keer ging ik op een nls website
<Hebeenvraag> en toen kon ik nie meer op internet
<Hebeenvraag> en kreeg ik te horen dat er wat vreselyyks op is geinstallerd
<Hebeenvraag> mrja
<OerHeks> Leuk, maar je zit nu in Ubuntu support irc.
<Hebeenvraag> gelukkig hielp malware wel
<Hebeenvraag> en dat is?
<OerHeks> Als u zomaar ergens op klikt, en niet leest ... dan beland u hier.
<Hebeenvraag> onee , ik was hier al een keer eerder
<OerHeks> zie topic :-D
<Hebeenvraag> oke?
<Hebeenvraag> juist.
<Hebeenvraag> naja ik zie wel ff gaat heel snel voor myy enzo
<Hebeenvraag> naja bedankt doeg
<OerHeks> succes.
<Hebeenvraag> bedankt
<ertai_NL> Ik kan geen bookmarks meer maken met mijn firefox.. heeft iemand meer dit probleem? of weet een oplossing?
<Cees> ertai_NL, heb je een backup van je huidige bookmarks
<JanC> ertai_NL: heb je geprobeerd met een vers profiel?
<JanC> je kan in Firefox meerdere profielen per gebruiker maken
<ertai_NL> nieuw profiel helpt niet..
<Axerz> hello
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-23
<Axerz> kan iemand me helpen?
<UndiFineD> Axerz, waarmee ?
<OerHeks> :-)
<Axerz> ehm, ik heb een pl file gemaakt, en die wil ik omzetten naar .exe
<Axerz> maar ik heb geen idee hoe ik perl2exe moet instraleren
<OerHeks> In Ubuntu?
<Axerz> ja.
<Axerz> ik heb een linux versie
<UndiFineD> perl word meestal intepreted, niet compiled
<Axerz> dat weet ik. Maar ik heb ook gelezen dat je het met perl2exe kan omzetten. Ik snap alleen de stappen niet
<Axerz> http://www.indigostar.com/pxman.html
<UndiFineD> perl2exe <opties> jouw_script.pl
<UndiFineD> en die opties staan daar stuk voor stuk beschreven
<OerHeks> cd /path/naar/script
<OerHeks> jups
<Axerz> je moet het eerst instraleren
<Axerz> en dan moet je twee paths opgeven
<UndiFineD> Axerz, ik heb geen perl2exe, je zult ons toch wat meer info moeten geven
<UndiFineD> verder zijn directory structuren elementaire basiskennis
<Axerz> Add ~/per2exe and ~/perl2exe/perl5/bin to your pat
<Axerz> ik tik dus in: perl2exe/perl5/bin
<Axerz> daarna ./setup
<UndiFineD> hmmm, .bashrc of .profile OerHeks ?
<Axerz> dan krijg ik: please add the following to your path: home/axerz
<Axerz> dat doe ik dan, en dan zegt hij dat die file or directory niet bestaat
<OerHeks> ik heb geen idee ..
<UndiFineD> Axerz, in het bestand ~/.bashrc of ~/.profile word je "path" gezet. perl2exe wil dat je voor je gebruikers profiel het pad naar perl2exe toevoegd
<UndiFineD> de ~ staat dan voor /home/axerz
<UndiFineD> in een van die bestanden zal zoiets kunnen staan als: path=$path;~/bin;~/perl2exe;~/perl2exe/perl5/bin
<UndiFineD> het path kun je controleren met env
<UndiFineD> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/$path-variabele-wijzigen-in-gnome-terminal/
<Axerz> bash: home/axerz/perl2exe: No such file or directory
<UndiFineD> /home
<UndiFineD> je mist een /
<Axerz> dan zegt hij dat de /home/axerz/per2exe/perl5/bin
<Axerz> bestaat
<JanC> ik gok dat perl2exe gewoon een perl interpreter en de source(s) bundelt, niet meer...?
<UndiFineD> JanC, je kunt een icoon toevoegen, dus hij zal het waarschijnlijk tot bytecode intepreren en daarmee geschikt maken voor windows
<UndiFineD> maar perl is er ook voor windows en dus lijkt me dit nogal onnodig
<JanC> sinds wanneer heeft perl 5 bytecode?
<JanC> (of toch alleszins storage daarvan)
<UndiFineD> perl niet, perl2exe misschien wel
<JanC> in elk geval, het resultaat is niet echt een normale, naar machinecode gecompileerde, .exe
<JanC> al is een VB-programma dat uiteraard ook niet  ;)
<Axerz> ik moet gaan
<Axerz> ik zal morgen nog kijken
<Axerz> doei
<exalt> Kan ik in ubuntu maar een max files tegelijk geopend hebben?
<exalt> Max aantal
<DooitzeCompaq> heey
<Luckiboy> he DooitzeCompaq
<DooitzeCompaq> Iemand van het webteam hier?
<Luckiboy> commandoline, maar ik denk dat je beter naar #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo kan gaan dan
<DooitzeCompaq> oke thanks
<lucidfox> "mwanzo"?
<CasW> Da's de groep die mensen helpt die dingen voor Ubuntu(-nl) willen doen, zoals vertalen, promoten, ontwikkelen, etc.
<Guest20048> Ha;;p
<Guest20048> help
<Guest20048> Hoi
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi.
<Guest20048> ken jy de knop fn?
<Guest20048> ?
<CasW> Wat is er met de fn-knop?
<Ignit> yep
<Ignit> Vraag. ik heb op mijn laptop (MSI GE620) een softwarematige eject knop. Deze werkt niet onder Ubuntu 12.04. Kent er iemand een tool waarmee ik de DVD lade kan openen. (Zoals in de file manager, maar ook als er geen cd inzit)?
<Luckiboy> Ignit, kijk hier eens: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-cd-dvd-locked-drive-not-opening/
<Luckiboy> Is dat hetzelfde probleem?
<Ignit> Nee niet echt. Als er een CD inzit dat krijg ik in het menu de optie "CD-R Disc" erbij en kan ik op Eject drukken en dan gaat de lade open. Als er geen CD in de drive zit dan heb ik dit niet en krijg ik dus de lade niet open.
<StefandeVries> En als je in de terminal eens 'eject' invoert?
<Ignit> Werkt niet zonder CD in de drive
<StefandeVries> Hmm, da's vervelend.
<Ignit> ik heb nu de paperclip oplossing, maar zou het liever softwarematig hebben. toch bedankt zoek even verder
<TopGear> Ignit, werkt "eject -t" in de terminal?
<TopGear> Sorry, gewoon "eject"
<TopGear> Zonder de ¨¨ dan.
<Luckiboy> <StefandeVries> En als je in de terminal eens 'eject' invoert?
<Luckiboy> :P
<TopGear> Meh, dufheid hier.
<FOAD> Nou.
<Ignit> eject werkt niet al je geen CD in je drive hebt .. eject -t idem
<OerHeks> Ignit, probeer eens met hoofdletter T > eject -T
<OerHeks> (= zonder detectie cd aanwezig )
<Ignit> Oerheks: Werkt perfect! bedankt
<OerHeks> have fun
<Axerz> hello
<StefandeVries> Hallo, Axerz
<Axerz> ik heb een vraag over instraleren
<Axerz> van een bepaald programma op ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Ga je gang :)
<FOAD> Instralen?
<Axerz> ik heb MoviePlus X5 gedownload. Ik kon het op windows probleemloos instraleren
<Axerz> Als ik het op ubuntu doe rijg ik de optie: repair of remove, beide worden consequent voortijdig afgebroken
<Axerz> en het .exe bestand dat via windows geïnstraleerd is gewoon openen mislukt ook... er gebeurt gewoon niets
<StefandeVries> Installeer je het via Wine?
<StefandeVries> Want .exe-bestanden en Windowsprogramma's werken *niet* zonder meer in Ubuntu.
<Axerz> ja, ikstralleer het via wine
<Axerz> ik had het een keer eerder geprobeerd op ubuntu, toen lukte het wel, maar wilde het bestand opzich niet openen
<Axerz> ik weet het, maar ik had gehoopt dat het kon
<StefandeVries> Ik kijk even of Wine dit hoort te ondersteunen tegenwoordig.
<StefandeVries> Nou ja, als je hier kijkt, zie je dat het niet in de lijst staat: http://www.winehq.org/search?cx=partner-pub-0971840239976722%3Aw9sqbcsxtyf&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=MoviePlus+X5
<StefandeVries> Er is dus niemand bekend die het werkend heeft gekregen.
<FOAD> Sorry hoor, maar het is installeren.
<Axerz> Sorry, laatst verbeterde iemand mij dat het instraleren moest zijn... vond het al zo raar
<StefandeVries> Maar Axerz, ik denk dus niet dat je je programma in deze versie van Ubuntu werkend krijgt.
<Axerz> ok, ik maak niet zo heel veel filmpjes. Dus dat kan ik dan best via windows doen. Wel balen:( Maar ja, 'T is niet anders
<FOAD> YHBT.
<StefandeVries> Sorry :(
<Axerz> geeft niets, kan jij niets aan doen. Ze zouden wat meer linux versies moeten maken...
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar ja, het marktaandeel.
<StefandeVries> Kip-en-eiprobleem.
<Axerz> ach, het is crisis. Ik heb't gevoel dat binnenkort veel scholen en bedrjiven linux versies gaan gebruiken
<StefandeVries> Ik hoop het oprecht. :)
<Axerz> ach, bij ons op school hebben nu al zoveel mensen ubuntu op de computer gezet ipv windows, dat het al bijna gebeurd is (wat een geweldige beveiliging, hè)
<Axerz> ja, 'k hoop het ook
<SkippersBoss> Axerz: twee mogelijkheden. Of je installeert een windows VM machine in je Ubuntu host zodat je alsog je windows software kunt blijvven gebruiken, OF je gaat op zoek naar een van de vele llinux alternatieven voor movieplus x5
<lizardkings72> Heeft iemand nog betere alternatieven voor flow-tools ?
<Axerz> ok... ik download nu een virtual box
<Axerz> Welke optie moet ik nemen? Create new hard disk or use existing hard disk
<SkippersBoss> Tenzij je reeds een bestaande vm machine bezit.......
<Axerz> Ik heb net Oracle VM gedownload, maar ik heb geen ervaring ermee
<SkippersBoss> Oraccle ??
<SkippersBoss> Je zult een Windows machine nodig hebben om windows programma's te draaien
<SkippersBoss> Ik moest met vmplayer een nieuwe aanmaken
<Axerz> Het geeft de mogelijkheid windows 7 64 bit te kiezen
<SkippersBoss> brilliant. als dat op de machine draait
<Axerz> nee... het werkt niet
<Axerz> wat moet ik dan downloaden
<SkippersBoss> wanneer je een installatie set van WIndows hebt zou je natuurlijk een nieuwe machine kunnen aanmaken
 * SkippersBoss moet helaas nu de deur uit.... 
 * SkippersBoss ik ben vast niet de enige hier die weet hoe VM s in elkaar steken
<Axerz> iemand, wat moet ik eerst doen?
<OerHeks> mijn tip: ga niet zomaar ergens downloaden, kijk eerst of het beschikbaar is in softwarecentrum
<Ignit> Axerz: (zo uit m'n hoofd) Virtualbox opstarten >> Nieuwe Machine aanmaken >> Nieuwe harddisk aanmaken >> CD-ROM speler mounten (Hier zit je Windows installatie CD in) >> Bootvolgorde veranderen (ik geloof F12 bij het opstarten) >> Windows installeren
<lizardkings72> Heeft iemand nog betere alternatieven voor flow-tools ?
<Ignit> Axerz: Anders zoek eens een filmpje op Youtube; zoek op "virtualbox install windows"
<Axerz> ok ,dankjulliewel
#ubuntu-nl 2012-06-24
<RawChid> Wat zijn flow-tools lizardkings72?
<RawChid> Google Wave? :P
<exalt> RawChid: http://www.flowwaterjet.com/
<exalt> misschien bedoeld hij de aanstruing software van een flowwaterjet
<exalt> ?
<RawChid> Dat zou 'misschien' kunnen.
<RawChid> Of misschien een programma om flow charts mee te tekenen..
<RawChid> Of een workflow management systeem
<lizardkings72> Iemand ervaring met een betere netflow app dan flow-tools?
<OerHeks> waar is dat voor, flow-tools ? ( die vraag is al uren oud )
<lizardkings72> Om de traffic van een cisco router te meten.
<lizardkings72> Had de vraag gisteren ook al gesteld, maar toen zat iedereen ook al voetbal te kijken..
<OerHeks> nee dat zou ik niet weten, dat is specifiek.
<warddr> lizardkings72, ik denk dat je dat soort vragen sneller beantwoord krijgt op het forum
<warddr> hmm...
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-17
<joostvb> JanC: a ok :)
<joostvb> mogge
<wolfje> Hoi
<Deceptor> goedemorgen
<wolfje> morge Deceptor
<wolfje> Hoe gaat jet? Deceptor
<Deceptor> prima hoor :)
<exalt> Hoi, ik heb zojuist een nieuwe pc aangeschaft, een Tianhe-2, kan hier ubuntu op ?
<Deceptor> ja natuurlijk
<lord4163> exalt: vast wel
<lord4163> exalt: Haha Tianhe-2
<Deceptor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tianhe-2 alleen is die pas af in 2015
<Deceptor> no offence
<exalt> ;) dus het kan nog niet!
<Deceptor> nee sorry dr is nog geen support voor
<exalt> ben wel benieuwt hoe ubuntu met 3k cores om zou gaan... ik denk dat er een dedicated os voor is
<lordievader> De meeste supercomputers draaien linux.
<exalt> correctie 32k
<Deceptor> denk dat het geen probleem gaat worden
<exalt> lord4163: natuurlijk niet een huis tuin en keuken linux
<Deceptor> gewoon puppy ofzo
<Deceptor> haha
<joostvb> Memory 1.4 PB
<joostvb> lekker
<exalt> :P dat zou nog eens een grap zijn :P
<Deceptor> zit maar een ssd van 2 gb in hea
<Deceptor> ;)
<joostvb> doe mij dr ook maar eentje dan
<Deceptor> weetje ik hoef er geen.
<exalt> ok geef mij die van Deceptor erbij
<Deceptor> prima
<exalt> dan stop ik ze in een grid :D
<Deceptor> haha dan kan je crosscompilen met 2 machientjes
<exalt> superplexing Thiana-2
<Deceptor> lekker snel :D
<exalt> hehehe, al zou je windows hebben, hoe groot zou je pagefile dan zijn ?
<lord4163> Heb liever een single cpu systeem hoor, stroomvreters die Tianhe-2's :D
<exalt> lord4163: wanneer je jezelf zon systeem kan veroorloven kan je ook alle energiemaatschappijtjes opkopen
<lord4163> exalt: Ja dat wel :D Maar heb het toch niet nodig :)
<exalt> lord4163: ik ben benieuwt hoesnel zo'n machine sha256 kan reversen
<lord4163> exalt: Ik gebruik toch SHA512 :D
<exalt> maar dan wordt het een offtopic gesprek wat beter in #ubuntu-nl-offtopic kan plaatsvinden
<lord4163> exalt: Bitcoin mining :D
<Ch3MiX> who #ubuntu-nl
<Deceptor> vergeet de / niet ;)
<Ch3MiX> Dank je Deceptor
<Ch3MiX> weer te snel :)
<Deceptor> het overkomt de beste hea ;)
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<FOAD> Hoi lordievader.
<lordievader> Hey FOAD, hoe is het ermee?
<FOAD> Goed hoor, en daar?
<lordievader> Gaat ook lekker :)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-18
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<Robert> Hallo allen, Ik heb bittorrent geinstalleerd, en probeer nu een bestand te downloaden, ik krijg de melding dat poort 8161 niet opoen staat, weet iemand hoe ik die open maak?
<Robert> ik bedoel poort 6881
<Robert> Hallo allen, Ik heb bittorrent geinstalleerd, en probeer nu een bestand te downloaden, ik krijg de melding dat poort 6881 niet opon staat, weet iemand hoe ik die open maak?
<commandoline> Robert: waarschijnlijk moet je 'm in je router forwarden naar het ip van je computer. Zoeken op 'port forwarding' en de naam van je router geeft waarschijnlijk wel info over hoe je dat doet.
<commandoline> (het kan ook een firewall ergens anders zijn, maar dan zou je er waarschijnlijk van weten)
<SpindizZzy_too> hi guys
<SpindizZzy_too> net gemerkt dat Hotot niet meer werkt
<SpindizZzy_too> na de API-update van Twitter
<SpindizZzy_too> iemand tips voor een andere goeie client ?
<SpindizZzy_too> ik run 12.04 LTS
<SpindizZzy_too> :)
<Robert> hoe vind ik het ip adres in ubuntu?
<lordievader> Robert: Vanuit een terminal: ifconfig
<Robert> tnxss
<Robert> Commandoline: ik heb portforwarding gedaan, naar het ip van mijn pc. maar bittorrent zegt nog steeds dat de poort geslotenm is, wil een hersatart helpen?
<Robert> ik was ff eruit, heb opnieuw op gestart, bittorrent dgeeft nog steeds aan dat poort 6881 gesloten is
<Robert> hoe kan ik de poort 6881 in bittorrent veranderen in 56881?
<FOAD> Poorten open je niet via bittorent, maar via je modem/router.
<Mickeytje> of eine vuurmuur
<FOAD> http://www.incredipede.com/linux.html
<FOAD> Gratis!
<StefandeVries> :D
<Deceptor> whooo
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-19
<ichat> goede morgen lieve chatbuiskindertjens
<joostvb> mogge!
<lordievader> Goede avond.
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-20
<bathman> hallo #ubuntu-nl
<bathman> iemand met ervaring of kennis van het maken van bootcd's?
<Deceptor> Ja
<Deceptor> is usb niet handiger
<Deceptor> ?
<bathman> wat ik nodig heb is een bootcd die kan partitioneren en formatteren naar ext3, en untar naar die partitie
<bathman> usb is spijtig genoeg niet mogelijk via de hardware
<bathman> die is iets ouder
<Deceptor> ahh oke
<Deceptor> wat je wil kan in principe met de meeste linux distro live cd's wel
<bathman> liefst txt based, zodat die tar nog voldoende groot kan zijn
<Deceptor> een bootcd maken is eigenlijk niet meer dan de iso downloaden en branden
<bathman> onze tar is ruim 500mb groot
<Deceptor> en die moet ook op de cd komen/
<Deceptor> ?
<bathman> jup
<Deceptor> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damn_Small_Linux
<bathman> en dan hebben we een untar script en een format script, die zouden door de gebruiker moeten kunnen gestart worden
<Deceptor> probeer t eens met puppylinux of dsl
<bathman> enig idee hoe we dat bij die iso -in- krijgen?
<Deceptor> je untar scriptje?
<bathman> en dat andere idd
<Deceptor> tar - zxvf file.tar zoiets in een script.sh zetten op de cd
<bathman> de scriptjes bestaan en werken, enige dat rest is ze bij in die iso te krijgen :)
<Deceptor> dan zet je ze toch bij op de cd?
<bathman> je bedoelt iso uitpakken, er gewoon bij in plaatsen en opnieuw iso van maken?
<Deceptor> zoiets het moet iig bij de rest op de disk komen
<bathman> poging met dsl dus :)
<lord4163> Zou iemand een query naar mij kunnen versturen om script te testen? :-)
<Deceptor> druk sorry
<StefandeVries> Is al gebeurd.
<Deceptor> fanatiek StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Altijd.
<StefandeVries> Ik moet toch nog wachten tot m'n zoekalgoritme klaar is.
<Deceptor> en wat zoek je
<StefandeVries> Het pad van (1,1) naar (234,234).
<Deceptor> door een labyrinth
<Deceptor> ?
<StefandeVries> Nu nog door een open veld.  Straks door een doolhof.
<StefandeVries> Ik weet dat het werkt, maar het moet nog worden getest op grote doolhoven/vlakten.
<Deceptor> aha welk algoritme heb je gebruikt
<StefandeVries> Breadth First met cycle checking en nog een paar optimalisaties.
<Deceptor> ik heb voor zo'n zelfde iets dit uitgewerkt: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/23/Dijkstras_progress_animation.gif
<Deceptor> ik moest testen of er maar 1 mogelijkheid was in het doolhof wat je gelegd zou hebben
<StefandeVries> Dijkstra is mooi ja.
<Deceptor> klopt en stiekem super simpel
<Deceptor> als je ziet wat het doe
<Deceptor> t
<StefandeVries> Ik werk liever met A*.
<Deceptor> in wat heb je m gemaakt?
<Deceptor> taal?
<StefandeVries> Python, voor nu.
<Deceptor> am
<Deceptor> ahja
<Deceptor> ik had toen java gebruikt
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat weiger ik dus.
<Deceptor> omdat?
<exalt> ja want jij vind C# veel leuker :p
<StefandeVries> Omdat ik Java en zijn libraries rot vind.
<StefandeVries> C#, Python, C++.
<Deceptor> c#..........
<StefandeVries> Voor een niet optimaal algoritme gebruik ik gewoon Python.
<Deceptor> dan liever java
<Deceptor> ik heb 1 heel jaar lang java gehad met mn studie vandaar ;)
<Deceptor> maar t werkt wel overwl
<Deceptor> al
<StefandeVries> C# ook.
<Deceptor> c# is ruk
<StefandeVries> Maar goed, als ik dit weer moet gaan bediscussieren doe ik dat liever in #-offtopic en met mensen die hun argumenten naar 2013 hebben overgeheveld.
<Deceptor> eens ;)
<exalt> Deceptor: welke studie ?
<Deceptor> exalt: Computer Science AKA Technische Informatica
<lord4163> Waar komt libpeerconnection.log vandaan?
<OerHeks> lord4163, chromium >> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=239048
<henk_> Hallo
<lord4163> OerHeks: Waarom doet hiji dat, ik vind dat heel erg irritant?
<OerHeks> Snapp ik, dit is nog niet zo lang zo, die file zou hidden moeten zijn, volgens dat report
<lord4163> OerHeks: Hoe moeilijk kan het zijn voor die devs om er een puntje voor te zetten :(
<Vraaghetmaar> hallo allen
<Sven_Wilpshaar> Hallo
<Luckiboy> Hallo Sven_Wilpshaar.
<Sven_Wilpshaar> ik zou graag hulp willen bij het installeren van Ubuntu 12.04 op een computer waar eerst Windows XP op heeft gestaan.
<Luckiboy> Wil je een dualboot (dus XP en Ubuntu) of alleen Ubuntu?
<Sven_Wilpshaar> ik zou eigenlijk graag een dualboot willen.
<Luckiboy> Oké, geen probleem.
<Luckiboy> Heb je al een live-cd en/of live-usb?
<Sven_Wilpshaar> ja.
<Sven_Wilpshaar> Ik ben al bij het scherm om te installeren of om te kiezen om Ubuntu uit te proberen.
<Luckiboy> Mooi, kies dan "Ubuntu uitproberen".
<Sven_Wilpshaar> ok, momentje
<Sven_Wilpshaar> ok, ik ben nu op de Ubuntu Desktop
<Luckiboy> Start nu Gparted op door te drukken op de dash (linksbovenin) en op Gparted te zoeken.
<Sven_Wilpshaar> ja, en dan?
<Luckiboy> Kan je een screenshot maken en die op tinypic oid zetten?
<Luckiboy> Je moet een nieuwe partitie maken voor Ubuntu.
<Sven_Wilpshaar> momentje
<Sven_Wilpshaar> http://tinypic.com/r/2nsyn8I/5
<Luckiboy> Die link doet het niet. ;)
<Sven_Wilpshaar> ok op een andere manier proberen
<Sven_Wilpshaar> momentje (alweer)
<sven_wilpshaar_> http://tinypic.com/r/2nsyn8l/5
<Sven_Wilpshaar> probeer die eens
<Luckiboy> Deze lukt wel, bedankt.
<Luckiboy> Selecteer die ntfs partitie eens en haal er van de linkerzijde een aantal gig af (de gewenste grootte van je Ubuntu installatie)
<Luckiboy> Door te klikken om het resize pijltje (derde van links).
<sven_wilpshaar_> dan krijg ik dit, en wat nu: http://tinypic.com/r/6hltex/5
<Luckiboy> Sleep de balk links iets meer naar het midden.
<Luckiboy> Vastpakken bij het zwarte pijltje.
<Sven_Wilpshaar> het probleem is dat ik sleep maar er niets verandert.
<Luckiboy> Huh? Je cursor veranderd wel in een pijlje?
<Luckiboy> *pijltje
<Sven_Wilpshaar> ja, maar als ik dan klik en sleep verandert er niets.
<Luckiboy> Klikken en ingedrukt houden, doe je dat?
<Sven_Wilpshaar> ja
<Luckiboy> Hmm, dat is vreemd.
<Luckiboy> Probeer het dan eens aan de rechterkant?
<Sven_Wilpshaar> werkt ook niet
<Luckiboy> Hmm.
<Luckiboy> Beetje vreemd.
<Luckiboy> Zit de partitie helemaal vol of zo? (is 'ie volledig lichtgeel gekleurd)
<Luckiboy> Oh wacht, dat kan ik zelf natuurlijk ook zien.
<Luckiboy> Nee. Raar.
<Luckiboy> Krijg je bij de installatie wizard (icoontje onder de dash) wel de optie voor een dual boot misschien?
<Sven_Wilpshaar> maak je geen zorgen. ik ben er nog
<Sven_Wilpshaar> ik ben aan het kijken
<Sven_Wilpshaar> nee
<Sven_Wilpshaar> gokje: dan kan de dual boot zeker niet
<Luckiboy> Ik heb inderdaad geen idee hoe het anders zou moeten. :(
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<OerHeks> Ik hoop dat die Sven geen Sata hdd heeft met Xp, dan staat de bios op IDe mode, niet AHCI
<perre`vl> ieder een goede avond
<lordievader> Hey perre`vl
<perre`vl> 'laterz.
<Vraaghetmaar> helluw
<OerHeks> :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-21
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<joostvb> добар дан
<perre`vl> g'navond
<perre`vl> 'k zou een .img bestand moeten maken van een mapje
<perre`vl> .img als diskette image
<perre`vl> iso werkt maar 'k heb geen cd-rom ondersteuning in die virtuele dos
<perre`vl> iemand een suggestie om img te maken ?
<lordievader> perre`vl: Met dd bijvoorbeeld: http://untitledfinale.wordpress.com/2007/10/09/create-mount-and-copy-floppy-disks-images-under-linux/
<perre`vl> ies ff zien straks
<perre`vl> bedankt alvast
<perre`vl> ja die cat
<perre`vl> die heb al 2 dagen geleden eens geprobeerd
<perre`vl> kreeg toen foutmeldingen die ik reeds vergeten ben
<lordievader> perre`vl: Dat is het lezen, je moet iets lager zijn, bij het stukje over dd.
<perre`vl> da heb ik toen ook gelezen denk ik
<perre`vl> die pagina komt me nog bekend voor
<perre`vl> maar 'k ga het straks nog eens proberen ( en tot een goed einde brengen )
<perre`vl> 'laterz.
<leoquant> hallo ik gebruik 13.04
<leoquant> dat is toch mooi niet?
<leoquant> hoe disable ik avahi-deamon?
<leoquant> heeft het een link naar dbus?
<leoquant> zo ja, waarom?
<OerHeks> Waarom wil je dat?
<OerHeks> "The Avahi daemon is present as default and allows you to discover network resources and get connected to them."
<leoquant> OerHeks, het is een significant listening service
<leoquant> en die haat ik
<OerHeks> sudo gedit /etc/default/avahi-daemon >> Change the line: AVAHI_DAEMON_START = 1 >> to: AVAHI_DAEMON_START = 0
<OerHeks> of samba dan nog werkt enzo, weet ik niet
<leoquant> ben je bang dat networkservices kapot gaan?
<leoquant> bedankt voor je antwoord by the way
<OerHeks> locale service detectie denk ik > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/avahi-daemon
<leoquant> thx, ik lees dat even
<leoquant> prettige avond nog
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-22
<lord4163> Hallo eventjes een vraagje
<lord4163> Hoe verwijder je die popup als je pc opstart dat je een wachtwoord moet invoeren?
<lord4163> Weet iemand dat?
<Timo> Hoe bedoel je?
<Timo> Die popup?
<Timo> Je bedoelt het inlogscherm?
<Timo> Wees even wat specifieker a.u.b.
<lord4163> Nee je weet wel zulke popups volgens mij moet je een mapje verwijderen, volgensmij al gevonden .gnome2/keyrings zeker?
<Timo> Oh, ja, ik snap je.
<Timo> Ik dacht inderdaad dat dat het mapje was, maar ik zal even zoeken.
<Timo> 12.04 of 12.10 en hoger?
<lord4163> 12.04 zit ik op, elementary os
<Timo> ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ dan inderdaad.
<lord4163> even rebooten dan maar
<lord4163> Timo: Zo nu is hij weg :)
<Timo> Mooi zo.
<ichat> kan iemnad mij helpen om skype handmatig te verweideren,  als ik  sudu apt-get purge skype doe verweiderd ie (zo lijkt het gewoonweg skype niet)  ...
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<ichat> hi
<lordievader> Hey ichat, hoe is het ermee?
<ichat> wel goed,
<ichat> nog even vanalles zien te regelen
<ichat> en mijn laptop loopt echt heel erg te OH'en
<lordievader> OH?
<ichat> op een of andere manier is  mijn pacakage manager de mist in gegaan met  de pakken voor skype
<ichat> ik had van hun site de laatste build gedownload omdat die wat  beter om zou moeten gaan met  64bit systemen...  boy wat heb ik daar spijt van
<ichat> constante crashes  etc...   - dus in de-installeer die troep   met  apt-get purge  .... maar nee hoor,  daarna staat het nog gewoon op m'n systeem - en echat heeft geen idee waar die dat zou moeten fixen
<ichat> ik heb overwogen om    rm -fr  /usr/bin/skype    (of waar die bestanden ook staan)  te doen  maar ik weet eigenlijk niet of ik dat nu zou moeten willen
<lordievader> ichat: dpkg -r wil niet helpen?
<ichat> heej daar zeg je iets
<ichat> ignoring skype  not installed
<ichat> misschien zo  aptitude eens starten
<Fermata> w 3
<lordievader> Aptitude is een front-end voor apt, die zal niets anders zeggen dan apt.
<ichat> dan denk ik dat ik voor de windows methode kies
<ichat> het is m'n laptop en ik heb geen zin om er meer dan 10 minuten aan te besteden
<thijs> hi
<thijs> ik heb nu ubuntu op een cd gezet, wat moet ik nu doen?
<lordievader> Vanaf de cd opstarten, thijs
<thijs> oke dus ik doe de cd erin en start de pc opnieuw op, gaat hij dan instaleren? ik wil graag dual boot
<lordievader> thijs: Ja, wellicht moet je wel aangeven dat je vanaf de cd wilt opstarten.
<thijs> Oke, maar ik heb nu 2 patities, C:/ en D:/ partitie C zit helemaal vol, maar D nog lang niet, kan ik kiezen dat hij wat ruimte van de D partitie afhaalt en een nieuwe partitie maakt voor ubuntu?
<lordievader> thijs: Heb je enige ervaring met partitionering?
<thijs> een beetje wel, maar gaat dat automatisch met het instaleren van ubuntu?
<lordievader> thijs: Hij kan het wel, maar voor jouw situatie zou ik het manueel doen.
<thijs> dat vraag ik me namelijk af: gaat ubuntu de hele D partitie innemen of kan ik een extra partitie maken zodat ik de D partitie ook nog over heb voor het gebruik van windows
<thijs> maar bedankt voor je tijd
<thijs> wordt mijn windows slomer als ik ubuntu geinstaleerd heb??
<lordievader> thijs: Nee. Tenzij je geen vrije schijfruimte meer hebt.
<ichat> hellow peopletjes
<DhrElien> hey, als ik opstart kan ik niet inloggen op mijn persoonlijke account, maar wel op de gast sessie
<DhrElien> als ik mijn wachtwoord ingeef op mijn persoonlijke account  denkt ubunutu even, en komt dan opnieuw uit bij het scherm om het wachtwoord in te geven
<lordievader> DhrElien: Hoe staan de rechten van je home-dir?
<DhrElien> mijn ingegegen paswoord is zeker juist, want bij een fout wachtwoord meld hij dit gewoon...
<OerHeks> "you return to login again ? might be an old upgrade bug, wrong owner .Xauthority >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/189399/cannot-get-past-login-screen "
<OerHeks> ( ik had dit nog in history staan)
<DhrElien> enkel voor mijn echte account, niet toegangelijk vanop mijn gastsessie
<DhrElien> ik heb ubunut 12.10 (oude laptop)
<lordievader> Je kunt ook de logs door gaan spitten, auth.log, syslog, of .xsession-errors
<OerHeks> terug naar inlog,  ctrl + alt + F2, inloggen, en dan die .Xautority renamen , uitloggen en je kan er weer in
<Wobbo> Heeft iemand een idee hoe ik AMD video goed kan openen. Ik weet dat je hem op 2 manieren  kan openen, (Beheer). Maar dat werkt niet bij 13.04. Ik krijg een terminal, die vervolgens vraagt voor mijn wachtwoord woord, het maakt niet uit of je een kloppend wachtwoord of niet er komt vervolgens niets.
<lordievader> Wobbo: Draai eens vanuit een terminal "sudo amdcccle"
<Wobbo> Als ik open d.m.v. eigen terminal dan 'sudo amdcccle' dan opent het wel maar slaat uiteindelijk niet op...
<lordievader> Wobbo: Je krijgt geen errors te zien in de terminal?
<Wobbo> nee
<Wobbo> hij opent net als 'amdcccle'
<Wobbo> i.p.v. AMD Catalyst Control Center (Administrative)
<Wobbo> amdxdg-su -c amdcccle
<lordievader> Wobbo: Ik ben bang dat ik AMD te lang niet meer heb gebruikt om een zinnig antwoord te geven :(
<Wobbo> Helaas,
<Wobbo> AMD hoort beter te werken met Linux dan de concurrent...
<DhrElien> Hey, ik heb mijn Xauthority gerenamed maar kan nog steeds niet inloggen op mijn eigen account, nog mogelijke oplossingen?
<lordievader> DhrElien: Geeft /var/log/auth.log je een hint?
<DhrElien> lordievader: mij leert dat niet zo heel veel :s
<lordievader> DhrElien: Je kunt nog wel via de tty inloggen?
<DhrElien> ik kan dit niet in pastbin plakken aangezien is via tty2 moet inloggen
<DhrElien> jip
<lordievader> DhrElien: Je kunt pastebinit installeren, alles wat je naar pastebinit piped word doorgestuurd naar paste.ubuntu.com ;)
<DhrElien> hoe pipe ik?
<lordievader> cat /var/log/auth.log | pastebinit
<trijntje> goeden avond allen
<OerHeks> hoi trijntje
<lordievader> Hey trijntje
<DhrElien> pastebin.ubuntu.com/5790728
<DhrElien> ps. hoe lang blijft zoiets op pastebin staan?
<trijntje> DhrElien, voor altijd dacht ik
<DhrElien> kan ik dat verwijderen?
<trijntje> niet dat ik weet
<trijntje> als je het op pastebin.com zet kan je wel aangeven hoe lang het bewaard moet blijven
<DhrElien> heb heet gepiped :)
<OerHeks> session opened for user jan by (uid=0)
<OerHeks> je 1e account heeft toch UID 1000?
<DhrElien> wat leert ons dat?
<trijntje> OerHeks, ik denk dat de 0 naar root verwijst, want op mijn pc krijg ik vergelijkbare output
<OerHeks> ow oke
<lordievader> Misschien dat de .xsession-errors iets nuttigs heeft?
<trijntje> DhrElien, dus je kan grafisch niet inloggen, maar wel via tty?
<DhrElien> trijntje ja
<DhrElien> wat leert je dat?
<trijntje> klinkt meer alsof de grafische server crasht bij het aanmelden dan dat het aanmelden zelf fout gaat
<JanC> schijf volgelopen?
<trijntje> JanC, waarschijnlijk niet, want DhrElien heeft net pastebinit geinstalleerd
<JanC> dan niet, tenzij $HOME op een andere partitie zit
<JanC> kan ook zijn dat bepaalde bestanden niet gelezen of geschreven kunnen worden
<JanC> door permissies
<JanC> of een crash door een andere reden tijdens login natuurlijk
<DhrElien> home staat op dezelfde partitie als /
<DhrElien> permissie-probleem zie ik geregeld weerkomen als ik online gelijkaardige problemen zoek
<trijntje> zou dit niet het probleem kunnen zijn? "pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user"
<trijntje> DhrElien, heb je recentelijk geprobeerd de gebruiker aan een nieuwe groep toe te voegen?
<OerHeks> 12.10 las ik
<youtech> beste mensen hoe moet ik vanaf windows8 naar ubuntu 12.11
<trijntje> youtech, 12.11 bestaat niet. De langst ondersteunde versie van ubuntu is 12.04, die wordt tot 2017 ondersteund. De laatste versie met de nieuwste updates is 13.04
<OerHeks> windows 8,  met UEFI bios?
<youtech> oke bedankt, dan bedoel ik 12,04. Hoe ga ik van windows8 naar ubuntu 12,04 . Moet ik iets aan mijn hardeschrijf veranderen??? . Welke stappen zijn er om zo goed mogelijk over te stappen naar ubuntu
<OerHeks> Zet Ubuntu dan naast windows 8, verklein je schijf in windows 8 zelf, en installeren maar :-)
<youtech> moet ik een andere partitie maken op de hardeschijf
<OerHeks> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/InstallatieDesktop
<OerHeks> laat de partitie indeling over aan de installer.
<OerHeks> geef alleen aan, welke vrije ruimte
<youtech> dus ik moet de iso disk branden op een lege cd en dan in mijn cd speler van de computer stoppen en dan de installatie disk zijn werk doen
<OerHeks> Ja, de 12.04.2 iso is nog op cd te branden http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<OerHeks> latere edities niet meer, tenzij je 800 mb cd's hebt.
<youtech> oke ik heb een cd van 25 gb
<youtech> en Ubuntu 12.04 werkt mogelijk niet op nieuwe computers (vanaf 2010) met UEFI. mijn computer is van het bouwjaar  may 2013
<OerHeks> Jups, misschien is je pc zo nieuw, dat deze UEFI bios heeft.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<OerHeks> Hier ken ik alleen de handleiding van, ik heb dit zelf niet.
<youtech> oke bedankt voor jullie hulp
<youtech> ik ga het nu uitproberen
#ubuntu-nl 2013-06-23
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<DhrElien> hey, ik heb nog steeds problemen met het inloggen op mijn laptop. ik heb de .Xauthority verwijderd, maar dit brengt geen oplossing.
<DhrElien> als ik opnieuw inlog word een nieuwe .Xauthority gemaakt met 0kB :s en de rechten zijn enklel -rw--------- is dit normaal?
<Luckiboy> DhrElien: Misschien moet je eens lees-schrijf rechten op dat bestand zetten (zonder het bestand te verwijderen).
<DhrElien> ho doe ik dat?
<Luckiboy> chmod +rw .Xauthority
<DhrElien> maar rw heb ik...
<DhrElien> aja er veranderd wat :)
<DhrElien> maar het helpt niet :(
<Luckiboy> chmod u+rw .Xauthority dan?
<DhrElien> ik krijg nu rechten zoals : -rw-rw-r----
<Luckiboy> Hmm, raar.
<DhrElien> helpt ook niet
<Luckiboy> Vreemd.
<DhrElien> maar .Xauthority is leeg : 0kB
<DhrElien> nadat ik het verwijders heb... gelezen op ubuntuforum
<DhrElien> maar .Xauthority wordt altijd opnieuw aangemaakt als ik probeer in te loggen op mijn gewone account, maar het wil wel leeg
<Luckiboy> Wat zie je precies als je inlogt?
<lordievader> DhrElien: Wat voor een grafische kaar heb je in je systeem?
<DhrElien> er komt een zwart scherm met links bovenaan een wit streepje, en dan springt het opnieuw naar het inlogscherm
<DhrElien> lordievader: een oude ingebouwde grafische kaart
<DhrElien> maar vroeger kon ik perfect inloggen dus het ligt niet aan mijn hardware denk ik
<Luckiboy> Voer het volgende commando eens uit: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<lordievader> DhrElien: Als je een nieuw gebruikers account aanmaakt, kun je daarmee wel grafisch inloggen?
<DhrElien> ik kan grafisch inloggen via guest
<DhrElien> (daar zit ik nu op)
<DhrElien> luckiboy: geeft tegenstijdige acties
<Luckiboy> Wat dan?
<DhrElien> luckiboy: geeft tegenstijdige acties -e(control) en -r(remove)
<DhrElien> heb xorg opnieuw geinstalleerd en gereboot, maar het lost het probleem niet op
<DhrElien> mijn .Xauthority life is nog altijd leeg :s dit is tohch niet geod
<Luckiboy> Ik weet het niet, sorry.
<Montana> Where can you download everything for ubuntu
<Montana> waar kan je alles downloaden voor ubuntu
<Montana> of is dat een intern programma in ubuntu zelf?/
<Fermata> "Alles"?
<Montana> als ik wat wil downloaden bijvoorbeeld om videos te kijken waar kan ik dat downloaden?
<Montana> of muziek wil downloaden
<Montana> waar vind ik dat?
<Fermata> Programma's kan je installeren via het softwarecentrum.
<Jerz> hi's, iemand zin om me ff te helpen met enkele 12.04 beginners issues? heb eerder vandaag 10.04 vervangen, en ervaar momenteel nogal een culture shock :P
<Jerz> 1. als je een irc client , xchat in dit geval, minimaliseerd, waar moet je dan heen om 'm weer tevoorschijn te halen? heb dus momenteel 2 windows open, deze en de onvindbare, deze staat gewoon vermeld in het starters menu
<Fermata> In de zijbalk links.
<Fermata> Daar staan je geopende programma's en de programma's die je erin hebt gezet.
<Jerz> de icoon van de andere window verdween na minimalisatie, de icon nu in de zijbalk is van de window die ik nu gebruik
<Fermata> Als het verdween heb je het gesloten in plaats van geminimaliseerd. :)
<Jerz> nopez  ;), ik ben ben in meerdere kanalen, en overal sta ik er 2 keer in. mocht de ander gesloten zijn had ik bij enkele nu allang een ping time out moeten hebben
<Fermata> Hmm.  Dan kan ik het verdwijnen niet verklaren.
<Fermata> Staat er nog een XChat-icoon in de balk rechtsboven?
<Jerz> nope, had misschien gemoeten?
<Fermata> Ik gebruik geen XChat meer, maar sinds Unity wordt daar ook anders mee omgesprongen, met de iconen.
<Fermata> Sorry, ik kan je niet verder helpen.
<Jerz> misschien intussen wel met dit:
<Jerz> met 10.04 had je een optie voor div. grafische settings, uit, balanced of volledig effect/eyecandy
<Jerz> is die optie nu ook ergens?
<Fermata> Nee.
<Fermata> Als ik het goed heb staat het aan als je systeem het aankan en uit als dat niet zo is.
<Jerz> me laptop kan het blijkbaar aan, maar met een beetje moeite
<Jerz> in 10.04 had ik het gewoon uit staan
<Fermata> Klopt, dat gaat nu niet makkelijk meer.
<Jerz> maar ken dus wel? heb je een link met evt. opties?
<Fermata> http://askubuntu.com/questions/186913/how-do-i-disable-visual-effects-in-ubuntu-12-04-1 -- deze bijvoorbeeld.
<Fermata> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/return-to-gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ -- of nog wat ingrijpender. :P
<Jerz> en dan nog deze. misschien een beetje dom geweest, maar ok. in home/.mozilla/firefox/ had zo'n folder: fdd5g3bu6.default (met bookmarks/url history/e.d.). had 2 soortgelijke folders die ik bewaard heb van 10.04 in de firefox folder gepaste, en toen firefox na startup dat niet oppikte, delete ik de .default folder die verscheen nadat ik firefox voor het eerst opstarte, zodat de 2 .default folders die ik erin had gepaste overbleef. nadat ik nu
<Jerz>  dus firefox opstart krijg ik dit: your firefox profile can not be loaded. it may be missing or inaccessible.
<Jerz> ok, ik dacht dan via software center firefox deinstalleren en dan weer installeren, maar nee, heeft niet gewerkt
<Jerz> firefox stuk :(
<Fermata> Had je belangrijke favorieten in Firefox staan?
<Fermata> Of dingen die je wilt bewaren?
<Fermata> ALs dat niet zo is kan je in je home de map .mozilla verwijderen.
<Jerz> dat moet genoeg zijn?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Fermata> Dan maakt-ie die profiles weer opnieuw aan.
<Fermata> Je bent wel ook je geschiedenis etc. kwijt, maar het werkt dan wel weer.
<Jerz> me bookmarks is save, ken ik nog importeren, voor de rest, jammer maar ach
<Jerz> maar idd, firefox doet het weer
<Jerz> thx
<Jerz> pff, ben er zooo verschrikkelijk uit in het algemeen, vroeger volgde ik nog wel eens wat via omgubuntu. heb me computer de afgelopen 2.5 jaar erg basic gebruikt. en ik ben al zo'n n00b
<Fermata> Graag gedaan/ :)
<Jerz> nice, komt me goed uit. ik ga voorlopg ff voor de 2de optie, return to gnome classic, ken ik ff in een vertrouwde omgeving weer het een en ander opzetten, the basics. maar ik ga zeker terug naar Unity (2D), ziet er veelbelovend uit, maar da's voor volgend weekend, duik er ff goed in
<Fermata> Prima.
<Fermata> En kom hier gerust langs met vragen.
<Jerz> ;)
<Jerz> restart
<Fermata> o/
<Kuju> Hallo ik heb een vraag
<Fermata> Wacht dan iets langer dan twee minuten. :~(
<lordievader> Fermata: Gebeurt wel vaker, mensen denken dat IRC een snel medium is...
<Fermata> Jep.
<Fermata> Dat weet ik. ;)
<Fermata> maar ik vind het altijd wat vreemd.
<Fermata> Nou ja, wachten op de volgende.
<lordievader> Fermata: Mee eens, het minste dat je kunt doen is even op een antwoord wachten...
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-16
<wilu> goedemiddag na 14 dagen wilde ik windows starten via de grub maar de pijltjestoets werkt niet. ook niet voor de recoverymode. sudo apt-get update grub heeft niet geholpen. ook boot reparatie werkte niet. hoe moet ik dit oplossen?
<trn2_> Niet natuurlijk
<trn2_> Apt-get install fatsoenlijk-os
<trn2_> Of Ubuntu of windows, zelfde onbruikbare rotzooi als je niet weet wat je doet
<wilu> ??
<jpjacobs> trn2_: ga eens op een ander trollen
<jpjacobs> wilu, in recovery mode ben je al te ver ... dat is al Ubuntu. In het grub menuutje zou je windows moeten worden aangegeven (tenzij je hem perongeluk er echt hebt afgeflikkerd)
<wilu> Het hele grub menu staat erin ook windows. de pijltjestoets doet het alleen niet.
<jpjacobs> das erg raar
<jpjacobs> nooit gehoord
<jpjacobs> toch de gewone pijltjes eh, niet op je numeriek klavier?
<wilu> de gewone pijltjes. elders doen ze het wel
<jpjacobs> Draadloos toetsenbord?
<wilu> nee draadje
<jpjacobs> usb of ps2?
<wilu> ps2
<jpjacobs> hmm voor de rest iets in de USB poorten?
<wilu> ik heb ook ergens usb ga ik proberen moet nu kleinkind uit school halen
<jpjacobs> ok
<wilu> kom morgen terug. tot zover bedankt
<jpjacobs> graag gedaan
<Fermata> trn2_: waar sloeg dat op?
<hajour> hallo all :)
<Fermata> Ha hajour.
<Fermata> Da's een tijd geleden.
<Fermata> Hm, etenstijd. o/
<hajour> ja klopt ik ben ziek geweest nog steeds eigenlijk maar het gaat op het moment
<hajour> o ok smakelijk eten :)
<hajour> vraagje ik heb subuntu en ik wil een audio programma erop zetten om zang en muziek op te nemen.iemand een idee wat het beste zou werken daarvoor?
<Kebabfish> hajour: op het ubuntu-forum is er een topic over geluids en videobewerking. Grote kans dat je daar een goed advies kan vinden
<hajour> ok bedankt ik moet ook zometeen eten denk ik
<hajour> misschien kom ik van de week nog wel even kijken hier tot ziens :)
<josspyker> ligt de live stream van de nos eruit?
<kebabfish> Weet iemand hoe je dat global menu naar de title bar van een venster kan verplaatsen in unity 2d? (ubuntu 12.04)
<trijntje> kebabfish: dat kan niet, die optie is pas in 14.04 toegevoegd
<kebabfish> jammer, had een beetje hoop dat dat via dconf aan te passen was
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<Korkel> Als ik een map open en een toets in druk sluit de map, hoe kan dit?
<Korkel> Het is vrij irritant als je aan het programmeren bent namelijk.
<lord4163> Korkel: Wat bedoel je precies? Wat voor toets?
<Korkel> Lord, echt elke toets geeft dat probleem.
<Korkel> Heb je een oplossing? :$
<Korkel> Nee zeker? :(
<lordievader> Korkel: Ik denk dat ik het probleem mis, zou je het willen herhalen?
<Korkel> Voor jouw altijd! <Korkel> Als ik een map open en een toets in druk sluit de map, hoe kan dit?
<lordievader> Heb je Nautilus (wordt dat nog gebruikt door Unity) al eens vanaf een terminal opgestart?
<Korkel> Hoe kan ik dat chekken?
<lordievader> Door Nautilus vanaf de terminal op te starten ;)
<Korkel> mark@Team-Korkel:~$ Nautilus
<Korkel> Opdracht ‘Nautilus’ niet gevonden, bedoelde u:
<Korkel>  Opdracht ‘nautilus’ uit pakket ‘nautilus’ (main)
<Korkel> Nautilus: opdracht niet gevonden
<Korkel> mark@Team-Korkel:~$ ^C
<Korkel> mark@Team-Korkel:~$
<lordievader> Ken je http://paste.ubuntu.nl/ ?
<Korkel> nee. :$
<lordievader> Dan bij deze, is handig voor terminal output.
<Korkel> Ok, sorry.
<lordievader> Overigens, in de terminal dien je "nautilus" (zonder hoofdletter) in te tikken ;)
<Korkel> Dan opent de mappen lijst.
<Korkel> bestanden*
<lord4163> Korkel: Ja en reproduceer je het probleem
<lordievader> Je filebrowser als het goed is.
<lord4163> dan*
<Korkel> Zodra ik een map selecteer, en een willekeurige toets in druk sluit het weer.
<lordievader> Krijg je console output als je een toets indrukt?
<lord4163> Korkel: ^
<Korkel> bew
<Korkel> w8 eve
<Korkel> http://pastebin.com/aA0TWMXr
<Korkel> En? :$
<lordievader> Segmentatiefout (geheugendump gemaakt)
<lordievader> Schiet een bug report in.
<Korkel> Mag je me dat even stap voor stap uitleggen.
<lordievader> Korkel: Vanuit een terminal: ubuntu-bug nautilus
<lordievader> Rest wijst zich vanzelf.
<Korkel> Geen idee of het gelukt is
<Korkel> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<lordievader> Als het goed is krijg je aan het eind een linkje naar de bugreport.
<Korkel> Niet gehad. :S
<Korkel> Again doen
<Korkel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1330595 -> :)
<lordievader> Ik zou de console output die je net liet zien er ook bijvoegen. Maar gefeliciteerd met je eerste bug-report. Bedankt dat je Ubuntu beter wilt maken :D
<Korkel> Kan dat nog?
<thor__> ja korkel dat kan
<Korkel> Hoe? :P
<lordievader> Als comment.
<thor__> is dat een echte vraag?
<Korkel> lordievader, dank
<thor__> anders gezegd, waarom gebruik je ubuntu?
<thor__> omdat het geweldig werkt of omdat het gemakkelijk is?
<trijntje> thor__: http://ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/gedragscode
<thor__> Indien u iets niet zeker weet, vraag om hulp. Niemand weet alles en de Ubuntu-community verwacht van niemand dat hij perfect is (behalve natuurlijk van de SABDFL). Door te vragen kunnen veel problemen voorkomen worden, dus vragen wordt aangemoedigd. Degene aan wie een vraag gesteld wordt, zou behulpzaam moeten zijn.
<thor__> ik vraag, korkel geeft geen antworod
<thor__> *antwoord
<thor__> ik weet toch niet waarom mensen vandaag ubuntu gebruiken
<lordievader> Sinds wanneer maakt de waarom uit?
<Korkel> thor__, moet ik serieus op zo'n vraag antwoorden? Nee.
<thor__> lordievader: de waarom maakt niet uit
<thor__> ik mag echter iets vragen -- of past dat hier niet?
<thor__> in dat geval moet je een andere gedragscode linken
<trijntje> thor__: ik had meer deze quote in mn hoofd: "De Ubuntu community en diens leden behandelen elkaar met respect", ik zag dat je vanmiddag ook al respectloos op een vragensteller reageerde
<thor__> hmm
<thor__> daaraan kan ik me niet heel goed herinneren
<lordievader> thor__: Tuurlijk mag je vragen stellen, maar tekst kan soms wat anders overkomen dan bedoeld.
<lordievader> thor__: Ik vatte jouw "waarom gebruik je Ubuntu" enigzins negatief op.
<thor__> mogelijk omdat je zelf een slecht geweten hebt?
<thor__> maar goed, zoals gezegd
<thor__> iedereen mag en kan dat gebruiken waarmee hij/zij gelukkig wordt
<trijntje> thor__: je kan de logs er op nazoeken als je geheugen slecht is, iemand vroeg hoe hij windows terug kon krijgen in grub en jouw reactie was 'Niet natuurlijk'
<thor__> moet je ook niet willen
<thor__> je hebt toch ubuntu?
<thor__> naja, zeggen we zand erover
<thor__> en overigens, Taalgebruik en interpunctie - Let op je taalgebruik en gebruik ABN. Scheldwoorden en dergelijk zijn niet toegestaan, aangezien we het kanaal 'family-friendly' willen houden. Daarnaast wordt het op prijs gesteld als je ook op je spelling en interpunctie let. Gebruik tevens geen afkortingen zoals: w8, wrm e.d.
<trijntje> prima, als je mensen niet wilt helpen met een bepaald probleem hoef je niet te reageren
<thor__> ABN <- dat past niet bepaald binnen de 'ubuntu' gedachte
<thor__> wil dat zeggen dat mensen die niet het haarlemse standaardnederlands spreken onbeschaafd zijn?
<trijntje> juist wel, we willen dat iedereen dit kanaal kan gebruiken, ook mensen die geen slang/sms-taal lezen.
<lordievader> Miscchien kan deze discussie verhuizen naar #ubuntu-nl-offtopic?
<thor__> dit is ontopic?
<thor__> trijntje: je eet wat abn eigenlijk is?
<thor__> abn betrekt zich niet op het ontbreken van zogenaamde scheldwoorden
<trijntje> deze discussie hoort inderdaad in offtopic thuis, /join #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<lordievader> thor__: Nee dat is het niet, Ubuntu support is ontopic. De Nederlands taal is offtopic.
<thor__> dialecten bijvoorbeeld zijn geen standaardnederlands (en daarmee geen a(b)n)
<thor__> abn noem je dat niet meer
<thor__> mij eerst oberschlaue regeltjes voorleggen, en zich daarin zeer compromisloos uiten over niet-west-nederlands vind ik niet juist en verkeerd
<Korkel> *zucht*
<thor__> en apropos:
<thor__> [20:22:05] <Korkel> w8 eve
<Korkel> Ik ga, lees de log morgen wel. ;P
<Korkel> Doeg.
<thor__> \o
<thor__> doei korkel, prettige avond
<Adem> wat is ubuntu gemeenschap
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ??
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ??
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<Adem> ?
<lord4163> Adem: Hoi
<lord4163> Adem: Een groep van mensen die gebruik maken van Ubuntu
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-17
<Korkel> Goedemorgen Lordie.
<Korkel> Verder met me Wiskunde nu. ;P
<jpjacobs> succes
<Korkel> 2,46
<Korkel> Goed genoeg. :$
<jpjacobs> 2.46?
<Korkel> Ja, me cijfer.
<Korkel> Ik kan niet rekenen. :(
<jpjacobs> en op hoeveel?
<jpjacobs> op 3 zou 't nog goed zijn ;)
<Korkel> 30 vragen.
<Korkel> Kan de uitslag niet zien verder, maar het zijn vragen zoals wat is 3% van 1200... hoe kan ik dat nou weten?
<rvdv> Korkel: kan je leren weten als je leert rekenen
<Korkel> Wie heeft tips tegen zenuwen?
<jpjacobs> Korkel: ademen
<jpjacobs> en focussen op wat je doet
<Kebabfish> Heb je je goed voorbereid?
<Kebabfish> dan kan er weinig mis gaan toch :p
<Korkel> 6,5 :D
<Kebabfish> gefeliciteerd
<dexsterw> hey
<dexsterw> can someone help me i have a ipod touch 5 gen and i have ubuntu now 5 months
<dexsterw> but i cant sync with any app can you help me how i can solve this problem
<lordievader> Hallo.
<Korkel> o/
<lordievader> Hey Korkel, hoe is het ermee?
<Korkel> Super.
<Korkel> Met u?
<lordievader> Gaat lekker :)
<Korkel> Had 6,5 voor NL
<lordievader> Korkel: Examen? Gefeliciteerd!
<Korkel> Ja, dankjewel.
<Korkel> Morgen Engels. ;(
<lordievader> Success.
<Korkel> ty
<OerHeks> Het is iig niet te warm voor examens gelukkig
<Korkel> Haha, idd. Is me laatste. :)
<Korkel> Ik ben zo blij.
<Korkel> test
<OerHeks> ʇsǝʇ
<Korkel> hoe? :O
<SkippersBoss> Oer is er ondersteboven van
<Korkel> :P
 * OerHeks wacht tot het scherm weer geveegd is
<DDjoen> hey
<lordievader> o/
<DDjoen> kan iemand me helpen? ik heb al een tijdje ubuntu 12.04 op mijn pc staan, ik had bij me broer kubuntu gezien en hij gaf me deze versie, maar nu heb ik dus het problem dat ik geen wired verbinding kan maken
<Fermata> Gelukkig is er nog zoiets als geduld.
<Landegaard> wat betreft de commands en apps in ubuntu en centOS
<Fermata> Ja wat is daarmee?
<OerHeks> Centos is heel wat anders dan ubuntu, want het is gebaseerd op red hat
<OerHeks> zoek zelf maar eens de verschilletjes http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=centos <> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<OerHeks> daarmee krijg je een 8.5 van je leraar
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-18
<Korkel> hoi
<izzi>  /msg NickServ identify nocode10
<izzi> ook lekker :)
<izzi> password aangepast
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<izzi> ola
<Korkel> zometeen presentatie engels
<Korkel> ff voorbereiden
<lordievader> Nu pas?
<Korkel> Gisteren Nederlands.
<Korkel> Had een 6
<lordievader> Gefeliciteerd.
<Korkel> Thanks
<Kebabfish> Iemand die weet welk pakket zorgt voor het samengaan van de menubar en de toppanel in unity 2d?
<Felix__> Hoe ktijg ik mijn foto's  van mijn Nikon  coolox op mijn pc gezet ??
<Felix__> ik heb Ubunto 14,04
<Kebabfish> Met kabeltje aansluiten?
<Kebabfish> of werkt dit niet
<Felix__> Kabelte aangesloten maar werkt niet; ook kodak aangezet
<Felix__> vroeger geen probleem met Windows
<Kebabfish> De nieuwste ubuntu-versie doet hier inderdaad wat lastig mee
<Kebabfish> mogelijk oplossingen zijn handmatig mounten, of het geheugenkaartje in een reader stoppen
<Kebabfish> ik had hetzelfde probleem met een coolpix camera
<Felix__> Bedankt in iedergeval voor de nodige uitleg....zal dan maar wat verder zoeken  DANK U
<Kebabfish> Mocht je wat vinden, dan hoor ik dat graag :)
<Felix__> OKIDOKI
<dijks> hallo, ik heb een probleem met een nieuwe instalatie van ubuntu
<dijks> het gaat om een probleem met de wifi
<Kebabfish> ok
<dijks> ik heb een dell inspiron 1501
<dijks> kan iemand mij hier mee helpen?
<Kebabfish> wie weet
<Kebabfish> ik wil het wel proberen, zonder enige garanties :p
<dijks> jwe kunnen het altijd proberen
<dijks> proberen leren we alemaal van XD
<Kebabfish> precies
<OerHeks> ik vind op forums deze oplossing voor BMC4311 >>> terminal: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer  # en reboot
<Kebabfish> kijk eens aan, zo snel heb ik het nog nooit opgelost :p
<dijks> ik heb dit al eens geprobeert
<dijks> toen chrechte de hele internet. dan werkt hij ook aan de kabel niet meer
<dijks> dus heb ik het hele systeem opnieuw geinstaleert
<dijks> maar wil het nog wel eens proberen
<lordievader> dijks: Is er een driver geladen voor je Wifi kaart?
<dijks> tot nu toe probeer ik de oplossing die oerheks mij geeft
<dijks> reboot gedaan maar er is niets verandert doet het nog niet
<dijks> iemand?
<lordievader> dijks: Zelfde vraag als net...
<dijks> ja
<lordievader> Ook de correcte driver?
<dijks> ja lijkt mij wel
<dijks> die heb ik erder ook al eens geinstaleert
<dijks> aleen toen ging er meer niet werken dus heb ik het opnieuw geinstaleerd
<lordievader> Krijg je netwerken uit iwlist?
<dijks> als ik software en updates en dan extrastuurprogrammas doe dan krijg ik mijn internet kaart wel te zien maar er staat niet vrij achter tussen haakjes
<dijks> kan je daar iets mee
<lordievader> dijks: Kun je mijn vraag beantwoorden?
<dijks> ja hoor welke
<dijks> oo ik zie hem
<dijks> wat is iwlist?
<lordievader> dijks: Commandline utility, waar ik op doel is de output van "iwlist <dev> scan" (uit het hoofd)
<dijks> wow schat mij niet te hoog in
<dijks> ik snap de ballen er niet van
<lordievader> dijks: Vannuit een terminal: man iwlist
<dijks> aah
<dijks> heb ik gadaan en nu
<dijks> kan e niets mee vinden
<dijks> he lordievader ik ga er nu mee stoppen ik kom er later weer op terug oke
<dijks> ?
<dijks> bedankt tot zever teminsten
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-19
<Korkel> Weet iemand hoe ik de Citrix Receiver kan installeren op Linux?
<Korkel> Heb het nodig voor school
<izzi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<izzi> Korkel: als je tenminste met deb files werkt.
<Korkel> Krijg ik ook niet voor elkaar.
<izzi> hoezo niet, wat krijg je voor melding dan?
<Korkel> Zit die link net te volgen.. :S
<Korkel> Alles gedaan, ben bij laatste stap, loopt receiver vast.
<izzi> en in de log?
<izzi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2166020
<izzi> of deze nog: http://askubuntu.com/questions/295654/how-can-i-run-citrix-receiver-on-13-04-x64
<izzi> als je wel x64 heb natuurlijk
<Korkel> Ja hebik.. :S
<Korkel> E: Pakket 'ia32-libs' heeft geen kandidaat voor installatie
<Korkel> WTF?
<Korkel> :S
<Korkel> Waarom werkt het niet? :S
<Korkel> Als ik hem zoek staat hij er wel.. :S
<Korkel> Hij vind hem niet als ik hem nodig heb
<Korkel> Wat is dat voor kkzooi? Het moet gewoon werken.
<Korkel> Jezus, nu heb ik weer een ICA file wat NIET open kan.. :S
<Fermata> Geen KK-dingen alsjeblieft.
<Korkel> Sorry hoor.. ze moeten gewoon zorgen dat het werkt.
<Korkel> Ik donder zo me laptop tegen de muur aan
<Fermata> Dat lijkt me erg slim inderdaad.
<izzi> apt-get -f install?
<izzi> zonder ?
<Fermata> Post eens de uitvoer van apt-cache search ia32 alsjeblieft.
<izzi> On newer 64-bit DEB-systems with Multiarch-support (Debian 7) teamviewer_linux_x64.deb cannot be installed because the package ia32-libs is not available anymore on these systems. In this case you can use teamviewer_linux.deb instead.
<izzi> In case you get the error “wrong architecture i386” you have to execute the following command lines:
<izzi> dpkg --add-architecture i386
<izzi> apt-get update
<Korkel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7667701/
<Korkel> mark@Team-Korkel:~$ dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Korkel> dpkg: error: unable to create new file '/var/lib/dpkg/arch-new': Toegang geweigerd
<izzi> even teamviewer negeren
<Fermata> Korkel: zet er eens sudo voor.
<izzi> ja sudo lijkt me wel handig :)
<Korkel> Dan voer ik ww in en gebeurt er niets
<izzi> das mooi
<Korkel> gaat hij meteen naar mogelijkheid nieuw command in te voeren?
<Korkel> Nu sudo apt-get update aan het doen, en dan?
<Korkel> W: GPG-fout: https://download.01.org trusty InRelease: De volgende ondertekeningen konden niet geverifieerd worden omdat de publieke sleutel niet beschikbaar is: NO_PUBKEY A902DDA375E52366
<izzi> je doet dit alles toch wel als sudo / root dus?
<izzi> geen probleem
<Korkel> Ja.
<Korkel> En nu? :S
<izzi> verder met het pakket installeren?
<izzi> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Korkel> E: Pakket 'ia32-libs' heeft geen kandidaat voor installatie
<Fermata> In die lijst die ik net vroeg stond ia32-libs inderdaad niet.
<Fermata> En kennelijk nu nog steeds niet.
<Fermata> Hm.
<Korkel> Heb ik weer hoor. :(
<Korkel> Een oplossing?
<Korkel> Me leraar begint te zeiken dat ik MOS moet doen, en dat gaat niet als dat programma niet werkt.
<izzi> sudo apt-cache search ia32
<izzi> oh sorry zie hem in pastbin
<Fermata> Dat commando heeft geen sudo nodig, wil ik er even bij zeggen.
<Fermata> Maar dat was nog voor je opdrachten.
<Korkel> Wil je resultaat van dat command?
<Fermata> Ja.
<Korkel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7667722/
<izzi> anders pak je hem vna de citrix site
<izzi> http://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/receivers-by-platform/receiver-for-linux-121.html
<izzi> sudo dpkg --install Downloads/icaclient_12.1.0_amd64.deb
<izzi> bv
<izzi> weird
<izzi> apt-cache policy ia32-libs
<Korkel> mark@Team-Korkel:~$ apt-cache policy ia32-libs
<Korkel> ia32-libs:
<Korkel>   Geïnstalleerd: (geen)
<Korkel>   Kandidaat:     (geen)
<Korkel>   Versietabel:
<Korkel> mark@Team-Korkel:~$
<izzi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/ia32-libs/download
<Fermata> Ik vind het zo vreemd.
<Fermata> Hoe ziet je /etc/apt/sources.list eruit?
<izzi> pak die ia32 anders van die download link
<Korkel> toegang gewijgerd?
<izzi> wat toegang?
<izzi> heb je hem gedownload?
<izzi> sudo dpkg -i bestand
<Korkel> Moet ik hele bestandnaam overtypen
<Korkel> Omdat kopieren niet gaat
<Korkel> AAAAAAAAAAARGH
<izzi> nee man
<izzi> even eerste letter dan tab
<izzi> dus dpkg -i ia tab
<izzi> wel in de juiste directory doen he
<Korkel> dpkg: error processing package ia32-libs (--install):
<Korkel>  vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd
<Korkel> Processing triggers for libglib2.0-0:i386 (2.41.0+git20140616.7991178a-0ubuntu1~14.04~ricotz0) ...
<Korkel> Processing triggers for libglib2.0-0:amd64 (2.41.0+git20140616.7991178a-0ubuntu1~14.04~ricotz0) ...
<Korkel> Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:
<Korkel>  ia32-libs
<izzi> in een terminal :)
<Korkel> Iemand laptop kopen, ik donder hem zo naar buiten. 2 hoog.
<izzi> weird
<Korkel> Dus wie wilt er laptop kopen?
<izzi> wat draai je nu?
<izzi> ubuntu /debian /linuxmint?
<Korkel> Ubuntu
<izzi> versie?
<Korkel> 14.04 geloof ik
<izzi> sudo -i cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring main restricted universe multiverse" >ia32-libs-raring.list apt-get update apt-get install ia32-libs
<Fermata> Uhm.
<Fermata> Vergeet de puntkomma's niet.
<Fermata> Of tik de losse commando's over.
<Korkel> copy/paste
<Fermata> Dat gaat niet werken.
<izzi> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23182765/how-to-install-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<izzi> kijk daar maar even dan
<Fermata> Ah, sudo -i.
<Fermata> Ja dat doe ik nooit.
<Fermata> idd, werkt wel zo.
 * izzi hoopt dat het nu wel werkt
<Korkel> Alles overgetypt, niets?
<Fermata> Wat niets?
<izzi> wat is niets?
<Fermata> Gebeurde er wel wat op je scherm?
<izzi> :)
<Korkel> Nee.
<Korkel> Ik krijg in terminal meteen nieuwe lege command line..
<izzi> dat klinkt goed
<Fermata> Dat klinkt niet goed, imo.
<Fermata> Je zou minimaal je apt-get update uitvoer moeten zien langs rollen.
<izzi> sudo apt-get install ia32
<izzi> nog wat
<izzi> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs dus
<Korkel> ia32-libs is al de nieuwste versie.
<Fermata> Aha.
<Fermata> Dat klinkt goed.
<Korkel> :O
<izzi> :)
<izzi> snelle laptop man!
<Korkel> Meh, vind hem traag.
<Korkel> Zit maar 12gb ram in ;(
<izzi> hahahaha
<Korkel> Maar, hoe moet ik verder?
<izzi> nu verder met de howto van citrix
<izzi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo
<Korkel> Citrix Receiver 12.1 on Ubuntu 14.04 64-bit die stappen
<Korkel> neem ik aan?
<izzi> of pak het bestand gelijk van hun server en dat heb je al gedaan
<Korkel> Pff, lastig.
<Fermata> Nee, je bent 't gewoon niet gewend. :)
<Korkel> Ik snap er niets meer van.. :(
<izzi> https://www.citrix.com/downloads/citrix-receiver/linux/receiver-for-linux-130.html
<izzi> pak wel de 64bits versie
<Korkel> Gedaan
<izzi> is toch geen rpm wel?
<Korkel> .deb?
<izzi> :) okay
<izzi> was effe bang dat je de verkeerde gepakt had
<Korkel> Zo slim ben ik nog wel.
<izzi> nu dan weer sudo dpkg -i bestandsnaam
<izzi> sudo dkpg -i ica tab
<Korkel> Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:
<Korkel>  icaclient
<izzi> das minder
<Korkel> brb, ff stroom pakken
<Korkel> bew
<izzi> laptop op zonne energie is minder
<Korkel> Maar hoe nu verder?
<izzi> kan die error niet zien, paste hem effe in pastbin
<Korkel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7667854/
<izzi> apt-get -f install
<izzi> dus eerst even
<izzi> sudo ervoor dan
<Korkel> Waarom -f?
<Fermata> man apt-get ;
<Fermata> )
<izzi> lib32asound2
<Korkel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7667861/
<izzi> deze moet je dus nog hebben
<izzi> nspluginwrapper en deze
<Korkel> hoe?
<izzi> oh wacht
<izzi> gaat goed
<Korkel> en nu?
<izzi> okay nu weer dat bestand
<izzi> De volgende NIEUWE pakketten zullen geïnstalleerd worden:
<izzi>   lib32bz2-1.0 lib32gcc1 lib32ncurses5 lib32stdc++6 lib32tinfo5
<izzi>   nspluginwrapper :) daar stond het al
<Korkel> En nu? :S
<izzi> sudo dpkg -i dat bestand
<izzi> al hoe wel ik hier niet erg blij van wordt: De volgende pakketten zullen VERWIJDERD worden:
<izzi>   ia32-libs icaclient nspluginwrapper:i386
<Korkel> Nothing? :(
<izzi> wat nothing/
<izzi> geen errors?
<Korkel> dpkg: error processing package ia32-libs (--install):
<Korkel>  vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd
<Korkel> Processing triggers for libglib2.0-0:i386 (2.41.0+git20140616.7991178a-0ubuntu1~14.04~ricotz0) ...
<Korkel> Processing triggers for libglib2.0-0:amd64 (2.41.0+git20140616.7991178a-0ubuntu1~14.04~ricotz0) ...
<Korkel> Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:
<Korkel>  ia32-libs
<izzi> als je echt die ia32-libs nodig heb
<Korkel> *cry*
<izzi> dan kan je eventueel nog dit doen
<izzi>  down vote
<izzi> 	
<izzi> Please try this in your terminal:
<izzi> sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
 * izzi gooit zijn 5e kop koffie naar binnen
 * Korkel gooit zichzelf en de laptop nog net niet naar buiten.
<Korkel> U wilt waarschijnlijk 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren om volgende op te lossen:
<Korkel> De volgende pakketten hebben niet-voldane vereisten:
<Korkel>  ia32-libs : Vereisten: lib32asound2 maar het is niet installeerbaar
<Korkel>              Vereisten: lib32v4l-0 maar het is niet installeerbaar
<Korkel> E: Er zijn niet-voldane vereisten. U kunt best 'apt-get -f install' uitvoeren zonder pakketten op te geven, (of u kunt zelf een oplossing specificeren).
<izzi> eerst doen dus
<izzi> daarna de vorige herhalen
<Korkel> Ok
<izzi> pijltje omhoog in je terminal werkt ook altijd wel lekker
<izzi> voor je ouder commandos
<izzi> err oudere
<Korkel> Soms vind ik typen fijner. ;)
<izzi> time is money
<Korkel> #&*(&#IULOI!&I#
<Korkel> Pakket ia32-libs is niet beschikbaar, maar er wordt naar verwezen door
<Korkel> een ander pakket. Dit kan betekenen dat het pakket ontbreekt,
<Korkel> verouderd is, of alleen via een andere bron beschikbaar is
<Korkel> Echter, de volgende pakketten vervangen dit:
<Korkel>   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<Korkel> E: Pakket 'ia32-libs' heeft geen kandidaat voor installatie
<izzi> wanneer bij -f install ?
<Korkel> Nee, bij dat command sudo dpkg
<jpjacobs> dat pakket bestaat niet meer
<izzi> deze al gedaan? sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Korkel> geen idee
<jpjacobs> Ik vermoed omdat 32/64 bit nu in apt geintegreerd is
<izzi> ja anders moet hij evne in zijn sources.list het e.e.a verwijderen
<Korkel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7667887/
<Korkel> :S
<Korkel> Geen idee wat het betekent.
<izzi> Echter, de volgende pakketten vervangen dit:
<izzi>   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<izzi> installeren dan
<Korkel> Via sudo dpkg --add blabla?
<izzi> apt-get install
<izzi> sudo ervoor
<Korkel> root@Team-Korkel:/home/mark# apt-get install
<Korkel> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<Korkel> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd
<Korkel> De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar
<Korkel> De volgende pakketten zijn automatisch geïnstalleerd en zijn niet langer nodig:
<Korkel>   lib32bz2-1.0 lib32gcc1 lib32ncurses5 lib32stdc++6 lib32tinfo5
<Korkel>   libcurl3-gnutls:i386 libidn11:i386 librtmp0:i386 nspluginwrapper
<Korkel> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<Korkel> 0 pakketten opgewaardeerd, 0 pakketten nieuw geïnstalleerd, 0 te verwijderen en 22 niet opgewaardeerd.
<izzi> uh
<izzi> apt-get install lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<Korkel> 22 niet opgewaardeerd
<izzi> hoezo zijn die apketten nou ineens niet meer nodig
<Korkel> De rest 0... *(!O&#*(U@()#*O!#*IO^^^$&&(*%I@*#I
<izzi> nog 1 probeersel sudo apt-get install libc6:i386
<izzi> apt-get update
<izzi> apt-get install ia32-libs
<Korkel> is al de nieuwste versie.
<izzi> rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ia32-libs-raring.list
<izzi> apt-get update
<izzi> sudo apt-get install gcc-multilib
<izzi> dan stop ik ermee moet nog server configureren met fail2ban etc
<izzi> dan weer dat bestand van citrox
<izzi> citrix
<Korkel> dpkg -i bestand?
<Korkel> ofzo?
<izzi> bestand is naam ervan he :)
<Korkel> correct
<Korkel> dpkg: error processing package icaclient (--install):
<Korkel>  vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd
<Korkel> Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:
<Korkel>  icaclient
<Korkel> Waarom pest me pc me me
<izzi> paste dat nog eens
<izzi> in pastebin
<Korkel> dpkg: error processing package icaclient (--install):
<Korkel>  vereistenproblemen - blijft ongeconfigureerd
<Korkel> Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:
<Korkel>  icaclient
<Korkel> oh xd
<Korkel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7667934/
<Korkel> hele terminal gedaan.
<izzi> Pakket `ia32-libs' is niet geïnstalleerd.
<izzi>  icaclient is afhankelijk van lib32asound2; maar:
<izzi>   Pakket `lib32asound2' is niet geïnstalleerd.
<izzi> probeer die nou nog eens sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Korkel> mark@Team-Korkel:/$ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<Korkel> Pakketlijsten worden ingelezen... Klaar
<Korkel> Boom van vereisten wordt opgebouwd
<Korkel> De status informatie wordt gelezen... Klaar
<Korkel> Pakket ia32-libs is niet beschikbaar, maar er wordt naar verwezen door
<izzi> sudo apt-get install lib32asound2
<Korkel> een ander pakket. Dit kan betekenen dat het pakket ontbreekt,
<Korkel> verouderd is, of alleen via een andere bron beschikbaar is
<Korkel> Echter, de volgende pakketten vervangen dit:
<izzi> ohja
<Korkel>   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 lib32bz2-1.0
<Korkel> E: Pakket 'ia32-libs' heeft geen kandidaat voor installatie
<izzi> ik geef het even uit handen, sorry, misschiend at een ander je nog op weg kan helpen
<Korkel> vast niet
<izzi> loop dit dan nog even na: How to install ia32-libs in ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<izzi> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23182765/how-to-install-ia32-libs-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts?lq=1
<Korkel> alleen maar mislukte dingen
<Korkel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7668004/
<Korkel> izzi, is het wel mogelijk dat programma erop te zetten?
<Korkel> Ik kan dus niets doen, voel me ziek.. ;(
<lordievader> Goede avond.
<Billian|away> Hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Billian|away
<Billian|away> Hey
<lord4163> lordievader: Waarom word jij alleen aangesproken?
<Billian|away> Omdat hij begroette, begroette ik terug :)
<Billian|away> Maar, okee,
<Billian|away> Hey lord4163
<lord4163> Billian|away: Uhhhh dan mis ik wat?
<Billian|away> lord4163, denk het
<lord4163> Oh Goede avond ik zie :P
<Billian|away> :P
<lordievader> lord4163: Omdat ik awesome ben :P
<Korkel> *kuch&
<lord4163> lordievader: Dan moet ik toch wel wat awesomeness hebben geërfd van mijn vader :D
<lordievader> Erm.. Wat?
<lord4163> lordievader: jou opperlord
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-20
<Korkel> Ik heb citrix receiver weer nodig.
<Korkel> Ok, Citrix Receiver staat erop, nu moet ik een ica bestand openen
<Korkel> Het werkt!
<Korkel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo/#Citrix_ICA_Client_12.1_on_Ubuntu_12.10_64-bit
<Korkel> Hoe kan ik Google Chrome VOLLEDIG de-installeren via de Terminal?
<jpjacobs> met apt-get?
<jpjacobs> eerst kijken hoe het packet juist heet: dpkg -l|grep -i chrome
<jpjacobs> en dan de naam die je vind  met apt-get purge ... verwijderen
<Korkel> straks ff proberen
<ronnie> Ik probeer een symlink map in apache 2.4.3 (Ubuntu 14.04) aan de gang te krijgen, maar krijg een 403 Forbidden. Heb al vanalles geprobeerd, maar kom er niet goed uit. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7673479/
<ronnie> In vorige versies van Ubuntu was het nooit zo'n probleem
<ronnie> opgelost in #apache
<Henk_> hoi
<Cme_> Hoi allen.
<Cme_> Is er verschil in Ubuntu 64 bit en 32 bit? Ik heb nu 64 bit en kan oppeens niet meer scrollen via touchpad. Zou dat daardoor komen?
<jpjacobs> dat denk ik niet
<jpjacobs> tuurlijk is er een verschil maar dat zou geen problemen op mogen leveren
<jpjacobs> Ik zou eens naar de touchpad/muis instellingen kijken, misschien staat het daar gewoon uitgevinkt
<Cme_> Ja ik heb screenshots gemaakt op t forum
<Cme_> er is gewoon geen mogelijkheid voor scrollen: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=84918.msg915715#msg915715
<Cme_> daar waar 2 instelling plaatjes staan vd muis naast elkaar
<jpjacobs> vervelend
<Cme_> Kijk naar de screenshots, waar het scrollen ontbreekt is de 64 bit versie en ook de nieuwste installatie/download
<jpjacobs> jep
<jpjacobs> geen idee dan
<jpjacobs> raar ook
<OerHeks> opmerkelijk idd.
<jpjacobs> zou me erg verbazen moest dit een 32/64 bit probleem zijn
<jpjacobs> Ik zou eens proberen met lshw een concrete versie/ chipset van je touchpad te achterhalen, en eens te googlen
<Cme_> ik heb de download van het forum nl  etc. weten jullie een betere?
<jpjacobs> hm?
<OerHeks> is dit op dezelfde laptop ?
<jpjacobs> welke download?
<Cme_> download ubunt 14.04 lts
<jpjacobs> ah
<Cme_> gewoon van hier gedownload
<jpjacobs> had je je CD gecontroleerd op fouten voor install?
<Cme_> nee, die met scroll is de 32 bit versie oude computer
<Cme_> volgens mij wel
<Cme_> De nieuwe LT heeft de 64 bit, zonder scroll
<Cme_> @pjacobs> wat is lshw>?
<Cme_> Het ligt echt aan de ubuntu download, op W8 kan ik gewoon scrollen via touchpad
<jpjacobs> lshw is een terminal commando
<Cme_> hoe gaat dat dan?
<jpjacobs> aan de download zelf gaat het niet liggen eh
<OerHeks> 2 verschillende touchpads, leg de xinput eens naast elkaar?
<jpjacobs> dus, open een terminal, en type: sudo lshw | less
<Cme_> ik heb die van de nieuwe ... ff wachten..
<jpjacobs> en daar kan je dan eens door scrollen
<Cme_> ~$ xinput ⎡ Virtual core pointer                       id=2   [master pointer  (3)] ⎜   ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer                 id=4   [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎜   ↳ PS/2 Elantech Touchpad                     id=12   [slave  pointer  (2)] ⎣ Virtual core keyboard                      id=3   [master keyboard (2)]     ↳ Virtual core XTEST keyboard                id=5   [slave  keyboard (3)]     ↳ Power Button         
<Cme_> hmm, niet lekker lezen..
<Cme_> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/index.php?topic=84918.msg916179#msg916179
<Cme_> de 32 bit staat nu niet in de buurt..
<Cme_> die URL  is van de 64 bit zonder scroll
<Cme_> de xinput
<eeee> eeew
<eeee> hoeveel ramheeft linux nodig
<trijntje> lol
<trijntje> wat een idioot
<Cme_> @pjacobs heb je iets aan lswh | less?  wat wil je weten?
<Cme_> lshw, bedoel ik
<Cme_> wat betekent:' amd'  in ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<trijntje> amd staat voor AMD, dat is gewoon een conventie
<Cme_> wat? conventie? leg uit
<trijntje> de naam voor de 64-bit versie van software wordt met amd64 aangduid, omdat amd de eerste fabrikant was die 64bit processors maakte denk ik
<OerHeks> amd was de eerste die een 64 bit processor uitbracht die native 32 bit processen ondersteund.
<OerHeks> intel maakte eerder een 64 bit processor, maar is niet populair geworden
<Cme_> oh, ik ben die nu aan t downloaden omdat scroll probleem op te lossen
<Cme_> ik bedoel het NIET kunnen scrollen
<Cme_> maar of daar het probleem in zit?
<Cme_> ik bedoel: lost een nieuwe installatie dat probleem op?
<Cme_> wie zal t zeggen?
<trijntje> vast niet, waneer begon dit probleem?
<Cme_> na de installatie van Ubuntu op een nieuwe Laptop
<Cme_> een 64 bit
<Cme_> op de oude had ik een 32 bit waar ik gewoon kon scrollen
<trijntje> ach, proberen kan geen kwaad denk ik, maar ik zou er niet op rekenen dat het werkt ;)
<trijntje> op een andere laptop? Dat zegt niks
<Desert_eagle1919> hoi
<trijntje> hoi Desert_eagle1919
<Desert_eagle1919> kent er hier iemand iets van coax kabels en connectors? of werkt er hier iemand toevallig bij het belgische Telenet?
<OerHeks> ubuntu en coax?
<Desert_eagle1919> ja ik weet het, excuses voor het vragen, ik zoek wel een oplossing op een ander manier ;-)
<izzi> coax als in antenne kabel? :)
<OerHeks> hoi izzi, lang niet gelezen :-)
<izzi> :) OerHeks ja lachen jaartje of 5/6 geleden denk ik
<OerHeks> neuj, jaartje of 2?
<izzi> uh
<izzi> oh :)
<izzi> tijd vliegt voorbij
<izzi> zag JanC ook nog en Swat zijn oude bekende van irc
<izzi> trijntje ook zie ik nu
<OerHeks> Ja, we hebben allemaal geen geld voor een windows pc *proest*
<izzi> :)
 * OerHeks heeft een i3 met win7 gekregen
<izzi> het enige wat hier binnenkomt is mac os en linux
<OerHeks> even snel als een Athlon II x2 3 ghrz
<izzi> OerHeks: huh hoezo krijg jij nou weer wat? :)
<OerHeks> videokaart kapot, en eigenaar heeft laptop gekocht.
<trijntje> ha, typ dit ook vanaf dezelfde pc als 7 jaar geleden ;)
<izzi> kocht vorige week motherbord plus i5 quadcore en 2 giga mem voor 75 euri via marktplaats
<izzi> :) trijntje had niets anders verwacht :)
<jpjacobs> netjes
<OerHeks> dat is ook bijna gratis
<izzi> waar is de perl programmeur uit Amsterdam gebleven, ben zijn irc naam vergeten?
<OerHeks> FOAD?
<izzi> nope,
<OerHeks> josspyker,
<izzi> heeft veel voor ubuntu gedaan toen, kreeg toen ook een laptop uit de VS
<izzi> nope
<trijntje> das niet slecht voor marktplaats
<izzi> had toen ook filmpjes gemaakt met love ubuntu met een paar van ons op irc
 * izzi weet het nu zeker, ouder worden gaat met geheugen verlies, ram en rom werken niet meer goed samen
<izzi> heb hem Martijn van de Streek
<izzi> http://markmail.org/message/4b2psyzxfpaxuidt
<izzi> nou zijn irc naam nog :)
 * izzi duikt weer even in een terminal
 * izzi duikt weer even in een konsole
<lordievader> \o/ Konsole
<OerHeks> Treenaks?
<OerHeks> Ik vind hem verder alleen onder zijn eigen naam
<Korkel> Als ik in mijn ubuntu wil zoeken, kan ik alleen bestanden en mappen zoeken?
<Korkel> Waarom geen programmas?
<OerHeks> tuurlijk wel, in dach onderaan op de witte icoontjes klikken, die A is voor applicaties
<OerHeks> dach = dash
<Korkel> Er is helaas niets...
<OerHeks> dan doe je iets fout
<Korkel> :O
<Korkel> Wat?
<OerHeks> http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2014-06-20_18_58_10-4Y6YaG7A.1403283549.png
<Korkel> Kan geen screens maken..
<Korkel> Om te laten zien wat ik krijg, dat opslaan scherm doet niets.
<OerHeks> hoezo niet?
<Korkel> Geen idee.
<Korkel> ff restart
<Korkel> even chrome herinstalleren
<Korkel> Hmm, chrome is niet volledig gedinstalleerd met sudo apt-get purge ?
<jpjacobs> normaal wel (als je natuurlijk de pakketnaam ook meegeeft aan apt-get purge)
<Korkel> Meh, zal wel goed zijn. :P
<Korkel> Nee dus niet.
<Korkel> Chrome verwijderd, maar als ik er naar zoek staat "Chrome Instellingen" er nog we;
<jpjacobs> misschien steekt dat in een appart pakket?
<Korkel> Hoe kan ik chekken?
<OerHeks> raar, chrome-instellingen is geen apparte app
<jpjacobs> of is't gewoon rotzooi dat resten achterlaat
<Korkel> Een idee hoe ik dat ook kan verwijderen?
<OerHeks> strop met trollen, dan is het weg :-D
<Korkel> ...
<Korkel> Misschien ~/.config/google-chrome verwijderen?
<Korkel> En hoe doe ik dat dan?
<jpjacobs> rm?
<Korkel> .config is verborgen
<Korkel> ctrl+h sluit map
<jpjacobs> ctrl h verstopt de map
<Korkel> Sluit ;)
<Korkel> Alle toetsen sluiten map bij mij
<Korkel> en als ik bugreport doe zeggen dat ik geen informatie geef.
<jpjacobs> bahaha
<jpjacobs> das mooi
<Korkel> Nee, is het niet.
<jpjacobs> werkt je keyboard wel?
<Korkel> Ja..
<Korkel> Morgen maar eens herinstalleren.
<Korkel> jpjacobs, ja dat kan ik, ook zonder jouw "hulp waar je niets aan hebt".
<jpjacobs> euh Korkel, da's graag gedaan
<lordievader> Korkel: Geeft 'dpkg -l|grep -e chromium -e google' iets terug?
<jpjacobs> en ineens ook de laatste hulp die van mij komt
<Korkel> jpjacobs, als jij alleen maar gaat trollen i.p.v. hulp te bieden kan je zo een reactie verwachten.
<jpjacobs> Was ik niet mee bezig
<Korkel> lordievader, ik ga chrome verwijderen en geef je daarna resultaat.
<jpjacobs> ctrl + h hoort geen map te sluiten, en rm verwijderd wel degelijk bestanden en mappen
<Korkel> lordievader, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7675808/
<lordievader> jpjacobs: Korkel Heeft hier eerder een bugreport voor ingediend, hij kreeg een segfault bij keyboard input.
<Korkel> Dat is resultaat van het commando wat je gaf lordievader.
<jpjacobs> das erg raar
<jpjacobs> in elk geval ruikt het naar hardware problemen
<lordievader> Het zou goed kunnen dat die chrome-instellingen uit 'account-plugin-google' komt.
<jpjacobs> Ik heb hier ook pas heel rare dingen gehad
<jpjacobs> Continu eigenlijk, tot ik er nu mijn SSD eens heb uitgehaald
<Korkel> dus sudo apt-purge account-plugin-google ?
<lordievader> Dat moet je zelf weten.
<lordievader> Ik schrijf alleen mijn gedachte op.
<Korkel> Instellingen zit er nog steeds
<lordievader> apt-file wil hiervoor ook nog wel eens helpen.
<Korkel> ehm?
<lordievader> Korkel: "apt-cache show apt-file"
<Korkel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7675840/
<Korkel> Geen idee wat het is.
<lordievader> Korkel: Dat was voor jou. Ik probeer je wat dingen aan te leren zodat je dit in het vervolg zelf kunt oplossen.
<lordievader> Moet je wel bereid zijn om te lezen...
<Korkel> Ja, geen idee wat ik moet hebben>
<Korkel> ga pc zo opnieuw installeren.
<Korkel> ;D
<lordievader> 'apt-cache show' geeft je informatie over pakketten. Je weet niet wat apt-file doet, dus je kijkt naar de info en weet dan wat het doet.
<Korkel> is het ook allemaal opgelst.
<Korkel> ^ Oké? :S
<Korkel> br
<Korkel> brb
<izzi> OerHeks: ja Treenaks :)
<lordievader> Korkel: Dat zijn aannames die niet waar hoeven te zijn.
<OerHeks> :-)
<Korkel> Zijn alle problemen meteen verhelpt
<lordievader> Dat zeg ik, aannames.
<Korkel> WTF
<Korkel> Als ik opstartschijf wil maken, de usb wil legen sluit dat programma af
<Korkel> WTF
<Korkel> WWWWWWWWWWWWWTF
<Korkel> ANDERE USB
<Korkel> SLUIT DAT PROGRAMMA OOK AF
<Korkel> HOE KAN IK DAN EEN OPSTART USB MAKEN
<Korkel> GVD
<Korkel> HOE KAN IK NOU ZO EEN TYFUS OPSTART USB MAKEN
<Korkel> ALS DAT TERING UBUNTU ALLEEN MAAR BUGS HEEFT
<Korkel> DIE WORDEN GENEERD DOOR DIE KANKER MONGOLEN DIE ZEGGEN DAT HET GEEN FUCKIGN BUG IS.
<Korkel> IK WIL ALLEEN MAAR EVEN EEN OPSTART SCHIJF MAKEN
<Korkel> MAAR DAT IS NIET MOGELIJK MET DIT KANKERBESTUURINGSSYSTEEM
<trijntje> Korkel: ga ergens anders afkoelen
<lordievader> Korkel: Wil je daar a.u.b. nu mee ophouden.
<lordievader> Fermata: ^
<Korkel> HOEZO?
<Korkel> ZE MOETEN ZORGEN DAT HET WERKT
<Korkel> ZIT VOL MET BUGS
<lordievader> OerHeks: ^
<Korkel> ALS JE EEN BUGREPORT DOET, WORD DAT GENEERD DOOR DIE KANKERHONDEN
<josspyker> nou nou
<Korkel> HOUD JE KANKERSMOEL
<Korkel> NIKO OPKANKEREN VUILE HOER
<niko> hi Korkel
<Korkel> NIKO OPKANKEREN VUILE HOER
<lordievader> !ops
<trijntje> hey niko, je moet korkel maar negeren, de meeste mensen hier zijn normaal. Excuses
<Korkel> !kankerops
<Korkel> !ops
<Korkel> lol
<Korkel> gebeurt niets
<Korkel> whahhahahahaa
<Korkel> KANKER OPS
<Korkel> LOSERS
<Korkel> WHAHAHAHAHAHA
<lordievader> Or in English: niko please ignore Korkel, he is having a rage attack.
<Korkel> oh lol
<Korkel> johanvd...
<johanvd> je kan je ook gewoon gedragen, dan is er verder niks aan de hand
<lordievader> Dank johanvd.
<Korkel> Zorg dan eens dat het kanker ubuntu werkt.
<niko> problem solved, have a good day
<Korkel> Want je voelt je wel erg groot met je kanker operator optie.
<lordievader> niko: Same to you ;)
<Korkel> johanvd, KOM ME FUCKING KUT LIKKEN.
<lordievader> Nogmaals dank, johanvd.
<trijntje> inderdaad
<izzi> caramba wat een opgef^*ct standje
<johanvd> doet hij dit vaker?
<izzi> johanvd: niet dat ik weet, hij is wel erg ongeduldig, ach zal zijn leeftijd wel zijn :)
<trijntje> nee, hij is hier nu een paar weken denk ik, dit is de eerste keer dat hij zo uit zn dak gaat
<izzi> ze willen linux draaien verwachten er alles van maar zodra je even google moeten gebruiken om een eventuele oplossing te zoek flippen ze al
 * trijntje moet even teruglezen, ik zag die uitbarsting als eerste
<lordievader> johanvd: Hij heeft het vaker gedaan, maar bedaarde meestal wel weer snel. Dit keer niet.
<lordievader> De eerste keer kwam hij bijna vloekend binnen.
<trijntje> hm, en hij zit nu ook nog niko in ubuntu-irc en ubuntu lastig te vallen
<lordievader> trijntje: Geef ikonia maar een pingetje, dan is hij zo uit #ubuntu.
<trijntje> niko had hem er meteen uitgetrapt, die is zelf op in dat kanaal
<lordievader> Ah, dat kan ook.
<OerHeks> hij zit niet op ubuntu ;-) maar mint
<trijntje> lol, serieus?
<lordievader> Mag hij dan ook wel eens melden...
<lordievader> Of wordt ik vergeet achtig?
<OerHeks> waarom doet hij geen screenshot met progs zoeken?
<OerHeks> ja, dit heeft hij een paar dagen gelee verklapt.
<trijntje> hm, das ook onhandig. Waarom hebben die minters geen eigen kanaal? Ik zie steeds vaker mensen met mint problemen hier en op het forum
<izzi> mint is okay, maar sommige gebruikers niet :)
<Fermata> Hallo.
<Fermata> Oh het was weer feest.
<trijntje> zo voelen debian gebruiker zich dus over ubuntu ;)
<izzi> debian is ook okay :)
<izzi> op mij servers heb ik dat gek genoeg nog steeds draaien, thuis kubuntu
<trijntje> ik draai debian op mn raspberry pi, en lubuntu op mn netbook
<izzi> lubuntu is super, heb een oude ibm laptop draait het ook niog super op
<izzi> wat doe je met je raspberry?
<Fermata> Ah, Korkel is geband.  Mooi.
 * Fermata heeft net terug gelezen.
<trijntje> irc en nfs en mpd momenteel
<trijntje> eerder ook transmission, maar dat draait nu vanaf n ouwe acer laptop. Hoewel dat qua prestaties niet echt een verbetering is vreemd genoeg
<izzi> trijntje: leuk
<izzi> 1giga mem ?
<trijntje> ja op de laptop, raspberry pi heeft maar 256mb geloof ik
<izzi> aha
<lordievader> Ik wijs Mint mensen altijd op (#)#linuxmint, maar gek genoeg komen ze vaak weer hier terug.
<Fermata> Ze vinden vast de sfeer hier leuker.
<Fermata> ;)
<izzi> Fermata: :)
<izzi> bestaat er een linuxmint-nl ?
<izzi> nope dus
<OerHeks> hmm zjn paste gaf wel unity plugin, maar hij prutst meer
<Fermata> Excuses dat ik er net niet was om Korkel te bannen, maar ik heb ook nog een leven naast IRC.
<Fermata> Ook al lijkt het vaak niet zo. :P
<izzi> Fermata: hahaha cewl
<lordievader> Gelukkig was daar johanvd, onze redder in nood :)
<OerHeks> izzi valt met z'n neusje in de boter :-D
<lordievader> Fermata: Wat is een leven eigenlijk?
<trijntje> ja, meestal is de sfeer hier beter
<izzi> vind nog oude irc log op ubuntu-nl vna 2006, man dat is echt al weer lang geleden
<Fermata> Ja, dat ontdek ik ook nog elke dag.
<Fermata> Tot nu toe is het dood- en doodeng, maar stiekem wel leuk. ;)
<izzi> leven uhmz.. cat /var/log/leven.log of misschien beter tail -f /var/log/leven.log
<izzi> bij mij is die nog empty :)
<lordievader> Ik krijg een 'not found' :(
<izzi> lordievader :)
<izzi> zie trouwens dat het forum van ubuntu-nl ook best veel gebruikt wordt leuk
<trijntje> goede avond partsman
<Fermata> Ik kom niet meer graag op het forum.
<partsman> Goedenavond
<Fermata> Veel oud zeer en grote ego's.
<izzi> aha
<Fermata> Kunnen we van dienst zijn, partsman?
<trijntje> izzi: ken je deze ook al? http://vraag.ubuntu-nl.org/
<partsman> Ik heb een vraag over grub in een dualboot
<izzi> trijntje: nee, erg mooi!!!
<izzi> partsman: kom maar op
<trijntje> ben er nog niet helemaal uit of het nuttig is, veel mensen hebben wat coaching nodig om hun vraag goed te stellen, dat gaat beter op het forum of irc
<OerHeks> ik denk wel nuttig.
<partsman> voor geinstalleerde windows , op een ssd (sda),ubuntu geixtalleerd op een harde schijf (sdb)  grub staat op sda,maar wil op sdb
<partsman> geen originele windows cd aanwezig voor herstel
<trijntje> partsman: waarom wil je grub op sdb? Als het goed is ziet grub alle harde schijven
<lordievader> partsman: Wil grub zelf op sdb of wil jij dat?
<izzi> partsman: en je krijgt natuurlijk windows in je grub
<partsman> dat wil ik , ik wil de schijven apart kunnen opstarten , en wil van grub af bij opstarten van de pc
<partsman> bij opstarten kan ik kiezen welke schijf ik wil starten
<izzi> aha dan zal je ze apart van een bootloader moeten voorzien
<trijntje> sudo grub-install /dev/sdb vanuit ubuntu zou het moeten doen
<lordievader> partsman: Is het niet handiger om dat in grub te doen? Of je Windows dan wel Linux wilt?
<trijntje> de windows bootloader kan je ook weer vanuit ubuntu met het programma ms-sys herstellen, die moet je wel handmatig van sourceforge downloaden
<izzi> trijntje: die kende ik nog niet!
<partsman> ms-sys , ik ga het eens proberen of dat gaat werken
<OerHeks> is het windows 8 op EFI/GPT?
<partsman> nee
<OerHeks> oef, gelukkig
<izzi> partsman: misschien kan je hier wat info vinden: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/grub
<izzi> cewl http://askubuntu.com/questions/183799/fix-windows-mbr-using-ubuntu-live-cd-and-ms-sys-tool
<izzi> kende ik echt nog niet, niet dat ik het ooit zal gebruiken :)
<partsman> hmm reparatie via windows evaluatiedisk........die gaan we eens downloaden
<izzi> :)
<partsman> voor zover bedankt , ik ga aan de slag
<izzi> partsman: succes
<izzi> weird die kaart met steunpunten, http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/ laad bij mij niet in firefox, bij jullie wel?
<izzi> als je dus op een locatie klikt bedoel ik
<izzi> loopt niet lekker hier
<izzi> onder chromium perfect
<izzi> bijna perfect dan :)
<OerHeks> Doet het prima hier
<OerHeks> chrome http://picpaste.com/pics/steunpuntjes-hf7UqeJI.1403294671.png
<izzi> en firefox?
<izzi> wel leuk ook dit
<josspyker> kaart laadt wel, maar als ik op een steunpunt klik dan kom ik in frankrijk uit en loopt de boel vast
<izzi> ja hier dus ook
<josspyker> in ff en chromium
<izzi> wel leuk initatief
<izzi> alleen de mailfunctie werkt ook niet
<OerHeks> Klopt, stuur bericht werkt in chrome ook niet
 * izzi is weer tv kijken
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-21
<Vorenii> hoihoi
<johanvd> de oude steunpuntenkaart is idd stuk, de nieuwe wordt nog aan gewerkt maar is al bruikbaar als je een forumaccount hebt
<johanvd> http://kaart.ubuntu-nl.org/beta/
<joostvb> o, die steunpunten, tof is dat ja
<joostvb> moet mezelf ns n keer registreren ook
#ubuntu-nl 2014-06-22
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<iveDB> goede avond allen
<lordievader> o/
<iveDB> ik zit hier met een redelijk probleem en hoop iemand te vinden die een oplossing weet
<iveDB> ik heb onlangs ubuntu 14.04 geinstalleerd en sindsdien wil die elke keer ik opstart de schijven controleren maar wil die een bepaalde schijf niet ''activeren''
<iveDB> ik moet op i drukken om te negeren of handmatig herstel doen maar daar ken ik niks van in terminal
<iveDB> als ik in men dashboard een programma wil zoeken dan vind die geen enkel programma
<iveDB> wil ik nu iets download dan krijg ik de melding dat er geen  schrijfrechten zijn op /tmp
<lordievader> iveDB: Hoe ziet je schijf indeling eruit?
<iveDB> ik kan ook geen schijfgereedschap openen dus is lastig
<iveDB> ik heb 2 schijven. 1 met os en 1 met data
<iveDB> als ik nu de data schijf wil openen krijg ik: Error creating mount point `/media/ive/MP3 en GAME': Read-only file system
<iveDB> op die data schijf staan 4 partities
<lordievader> iveDB: Kun je nog wel een terminal openen?
<iveDB> dat kan
<iveDB> denk ik
<iveDB> moet toch lukken met control-alt-f?
<lordievader> Laat fsck op alle niet NTFS partities los zou ik zeggen.
<lordievader> iveDB: ctrl + alt + t
<iveDB> ben in terminal maar heb er geen ervaring mee
<iveDB> ik werk sinds 2008 uitsluitend met linux maar de terminal houd vele geheimen in voor mij
<iveDB> plakken werkt precies niet
<iveDB> dev/sdb5 bevat een bestandssysteem met fouten, gedwongen controle
<lordievader> iveDB: Met "sudo fdisk -l" krijg je te weten welk filesystem er op welk partitie staat.
<iveDB> aha, die / in het begin was
<iveDB> Stap 1: Controle van inodes, blokken, en groottes De verwijderingstijd van verwijderde inode 18025154 is nul.  Repareren<j>?
<lordievader> iveDB: Overigens bedenk ik me nu dat je dit beter vanaf een live-cd kunt doent.
<lordievader> Maargoed het is wel duidelijk dat je filesystem (deels) stuk is.
<iveDB> het is zo dat ik software moet installeren om online mijn belastingen aan te geven.
<iveDB> kan ik dus best repareren
<lordievader> Dat zou je filesystem niet moeten slopen. Eerder een stroomuitval of een harde poweroff.
<lordievader> Je hebt een backup neem ik aan?
<iveDB> er staan geen belangrijke gegevens op de pc
<iveDB> op de data schijf wel wat film en foto's maar niks onmisbaar
<iveDB> en toen viel het terminal venster weg
<lordievader> Start met een live-cd/usb op en voer vanuit daar de fsck uit.
<iveDB> heb ff 2de poging gedaan
<iveDB> ik zit altijd met het probleem dat ik bang ben dat bij een installatie mijn data schijf gewist zou worden
<iveDB> ik vind dat de installer daar net iets te onduidelijk is op dat punt
<lordievader> iveDB: Ik heb niks gezegd over reinstalls ;)
<iveDB> dat is waar
<iveDB> maar ik heb het gevoel dat er daar iets misgelopen moet zijn
<iveDB> is dit een probleem dat hier wel eens meer voorkomt? Dat iemand die errors krijgt?
<lordievader> Filesystem corruptie? Het komt voor, maar niet heel vaak.
<iveDB> fdisk geeft
<iveDB> dev/sdb5          501760   976771071   488134656   83  Linux
<iveDB> Partitie 2 begint niet op een fysieke sectorgrens.
<lordievader> iveDB: Ik hoef de output niet te weten ;)
<iveDB> dev/sdb2          501758   976771071   488134657    5  uitgebreid
<lordievader> Dat is voor jou om de niet NTFS partities uit te pikken, en die te checken tegen fouten.
<iveDB> ik zal morgen eens van een opstart usb proberen
<iveDB> en als het niet werkt misschien toch maar eens reinstall proberen
<iveDB> alvaste bedankt voor de tips en hopelijk werkt morgen alles weer
<lordievader> Success, iveDB
<iveDB> ik doe men best :-)
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-15
<lordievader> Goede middag.
<su> Hi.
<lotuspsychje> hoi
<SCHAAP137> gegroet
<su> Ik probeer mijn scherm op 640 bij 480 te krijgen... Maar het miste is 800x600.
<SCHAAP137> interessante uitdaging
<lordievader> 640x480 is wel heel klein, waarom zo klein?
<su> Ok probeer Myst te spelen.... en het is best klein in een 1080...
<lordievader> su: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/guerrilla-tactics-force-screen-mode-ubuntu
<lordievader> Oehh, Myst.  Nice :)
<SCHAAP137> su: waarom gebruik je geen DOSBOX hiervoor?
<SCHAAP137> en dan DOSBOX het venster laten scalen naar je huidige fullscreen modus
<su> :D
<SCHAAP137> lijkt me de makkelijkste manier
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-16
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> Môge lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<OerHeks> gaat z'n gangetje, en met u?
<Fermata> Mogge heren
<lordievader> Best prima, ben bezig koffie te zetten.
<OerHeks> Fermata o/
<DarkEra> lordievader: morgen. Heb net zelf een vers bakkie leut gepakt
<OerHeks> Nou, straf mij dan maar
<Fermata> is dit niet meer iets voor #-offtopic?
<lordievader> Altijd een goed idee op de vroege ochtend.
<DarkEra> Fermata: aan de ene kant wel maar.... wordt er momenteel hulp verleend? Druk is het hier immers toch niet :P
<Fermata> Nee, maar iets met de scheiding van kanalen.
<Fermata> Anders kan het er net zo goed niet zijn.
<Fermata> En dit kanaal wordt gelogd (niet dat dat heel groots is).
<DarkEra> Fermata: i know ;) was je alleen wat aan het stangen
<Fermata> Oh, zo ervaar ik het niet hoor.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-17
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<SCHAAP137> môggeuh
<lordievader> o/
<vanschagen> hallo
<lordievader> o/
<jeroen__> hey
<lordievader> o/
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-18
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-19
<Uuserovl> Goeie morgen
<Uuserovl> Heeft er soms.iemand.ervaring met linux/ubuntu servicepunt rond Gavere ?
<lordievader> Goede morgen.
<OerHeks> môge lordievader
<lordievader> Hey OerHeks, hoe is het ermee?
<mandje> geluid kwijt in 12.04 na upgrade. :(
<OerHeks> :-(
<mandje> file manager deed ook raar. wilde niet starten zeg maar. dies weer normaal na wat herstarts.
<mandje> wat kan ik met AlsaMixer gestart in terminal uitrichten?
<OerHeks> zien of er wat muted staat, of spdif goed, of met F6 de juiste soundcard mode
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mandje> wanneer muted zal wel duidelijk aangegeven zijn dan?  het lijkt allemaal normaal.
<OerHeks> ja dan zie je MM
<OerHeks> niet M&M's
<OerHeks> "get in the bowl, you fool"
<mandje> oh.. onder master headphone en speaker staat idd MM
<OerHeks> erheen met pijlke, en m drukken?
<OerHeks> of pijlke omhoog
<mandje> ja dan toggle je 'm.  dus ze blijken niet muted.
<OerHeks> .. waarom nog 12.04?
<mandje> s/pdif staat op 00 in groen vlakje.  kan je naar wit toggelen.
<mandje> omdat 12.04 me nog prima voldoet.
<mandje> upgraden omdat de sound niet werkt.. neuh.
<mandje> dat zijn windoos praktijken.
<DJ> Hoi, ik heb versie 15 32 bit op een Lenovo S21e geinstalleerd, kan geen contact maken met wifi device, iemand een idee?
<lordievader> DJ: Kun je iets meer details geven?
<DJ> Installatie vanaf USB , opnieuw opgestart, dan naar WIFI teken rechts boven en daar melding van geen wireless device
<DJ> wat wil je weten?
<lordievader> Ah, installeer de restricted drivers.
<lordievader> Of additionele drivers, hoe ze het ook hebben vertaald.
<DJ> hoe?
<lordievader> DJ: In dat dash geval. (windows toets, als het goed is)
 * lordievader gebruikt geen Ubuntu.
<DJ> Additional driver aan het downloaden
<DJ> Gebruik je een andere Linux versie?
<DJ> lordievader bedankt, het werkt!
<lordievader> DJ: Gentoo voornamelijk, en anders Kubuntu (Ubuntu + KDE).
<lordievader> DJ: Geen probleem
<DJ> Beter dan Ubuntu?
<lordievader> Dat zijn meningen ;)
<lordievader> Er zijn voor en nadelen.
<DJ> werk al jaren met OSX (Mac Air), nu deze laptop voor reis naar de tropen gekocht, MS direct op mijn irritatiegrens
<DJ> Dus Ubuntu, wel zo rustig en stabiel
<DJ> Iemand ervaring met Ubuntu op een HTC?
<DJ> telefoon dan
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-20
<robendeb> Hallo
<robendeb> Ik heb een vraag over een toetenbord dat niet werkt zoal het moet... Kan iemand helpen??
<niek> robendeb: ik denk dat iedereen nog slaapt. :)
<niek> robendeb: maar wat is het probleem? Misschien kan ik helpen.
<robendeb> Ik hoop het Niek... Als ik de laptop opstart werkt alle perfect... Maar na een paar minuten werken plotseling de toetsen: s, 5, 6, 0 en de "delete" toets niet meer... Het feit fat ik ze nog wel kan laten "zien" hier  i omdat mijn laptop ook een touchscreen heeft, zodat ik een toetsenbord op het scherm kan krijgen en dat werkt wel... Omdat de toetsen wel werken in de eerte paar minuten na opsart kan het geen vuil zijn. Ik denk zel
<robendeb> n window defender vinden niet
<robendeb> Ja, iedereen slaapt, maar ik woon in Panama. Het i hier half 11
<niek> robendeb: helaas werd je eerste bericht afgekapt na "geen vuil zijn. Ik denk zel"
<niek> De chatserver heeft helaas een limiet van de lengte van 1 regel :(
<niek> robendeb: maar je hebt dit probleem beide op Windows en op Ubuntu, begrijp ik?
<robendeb> ... OK hierna kwam: denk zelf een virus, maar ESet, Norton, AVG,e [22:33] <robendeb> n window defender vinden niet
<robendeb> ?? Het probleem zit in mijn toetenbord
<robendeb> niet te maken et window of ubuntu toch??
<niek> robendeb: ik begrijp dat het een toetsenbord-probleem is, maar ik vraag me af of het een software of hardware-probleem is.
<niek> Als het een virus zou zijn, dan zou het waarschijnlijk zijn dat je dit probleem wel op Windows maar niet op Ubuntu zou ondervinden.
<robendeb> Ik denk een software probleem, omdat de eerste paar minuten alles prima werkt...
<lotuspsychje> robendeb: staat je numlock wel aan?
<robendeb> ik heb een nummeriek pad op het toeten bord, dat wrkt wel... Ik snap niet wat je bedoelt Niek... wel in windows niet op ubuntu???
<robendeb> en het zijn niet alleen nummers ook de "s" en de "delete" knop werken niet
<niek> robendeb: je gebruikt wel Ubuntu op hetzelfde systeem, neem ik aan? Of is dat een verkeerde aanname?
<robendeb> Niek, ik weet niet eens wat ubuntu is
<niek> robendeb: ah. Je zit nu namelijk op het kanaal van Ubuntu :)
<lotuspsychje> robendeb: je zit hier wel in een windows kanaal
<robendeb> ik ben via google hier gekomen
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu sorry
<lotuspsychje> robendeb: als je beetje engels kan, kan je op ##hardware dingen vragen
<niek> robendeb: een korte uitleg, Ubuntu is een alternatief besturingssysteem (geen Windows) voor je computer, een zogenaamde "Linux distributie" :)
<robendeb> engels is mijn moedertaal, du dat i geen probleem... wat is ##hardware??
<robendeb> OK ik heb dus geen ubuntu, alleen windows
<niek> robendeb: ##hardware is een ander chatkanaal op deze chatserver. Je zou er in moeten kunnen komen door /join ##hardware te typen.
<robendeb> OK helpt me niet, sorry. Ik heb alleen na een paar minuten een paar knoppen die niet werken... Heeft volgnes mij niets te maken met windows of ubuntu
<robendeb> OK, bedankt, maar helpt niet, ik ga verder zoeken
<lotuspsychje> robendeb: mocht je hardware defect zijn, zou die de eerste minuten niet werken
<lotuspsychje> robendeb: wellicht toch iets met software
<robendeb> zeker iets met software, alleen vindt geen enkele virusscan iets... geen idee, maar wel klote
<lotuspsychje> robendeb: pc formatteren eerst
<robendeb> OK guys helpt niet. Ik ge verder zoeken...
#ubuntu-nl 2015-06-21
<Crucidal> Ik heb een één SSD opgesplitst in twee partities. Ubuntu was a geïnstalleerd. Nu wil ik Windows 8 ernaast. Heb gdisk gedraaid vanaf een live CD om naar GPT te converteren Nu boot Ubuntu niet meer. Wat kan ik doen om dit te fixen? :-)
<lordievader> Crucidal: Je kunt niet zomaar een disk van msdos naar gpt converteren, niet zonder data verlies in iedergeval.
<lordievader> Ah, nevermind: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=62984
<Crucidal> Dat is de reden dat ik eraan begonnen beb Lordie
<Crucidal> ben*
<Crucidal> Ik heb het alleen niet gedaan zoals scio aangeeft.
<Crucidal> ik heb dus alleen maar gdisk gebruiken en weggeschreven
<Crucidal> Nu krijg ik een "unknown filesystem" bericht en opent grub rescue
<lordievader> Heb je de layout van je mbr disk overgenomen?
<Crucidal> Nope.
<lordievader> Als je die niet meer weet ben je de sjaak.
<Crucidal> is er geen default layout?
<lordievader> Nee.
<lordievader> Met layout word hier op de start en eindes van partities gedoeld.
<Crucidal> hmm
<Crucidal> Ik weet hoe ik het ingedeeld had als het om volumes van de partities gaat
<Crucidal> maar er is nog een standaard ruimte die grub pakt aan het begin van de schijf geloof ik. daar weet ik helaas niets vanaf.
<Crucidal> stel dat ik het weet hoe zou ik dan te werk gaan?
<lordievader> Je pakt een live-cd en je partitioneert je disk exact zoals hij origineel was.
<Crucidal> zit er een foutmarge in? x)
<lordievader> Nee, het moet precies, het eind maakt niet heel veel uit. Het begin van een partitie moet wel kloppen.
<Crucidal> Om het even te vertalen naar een stappenplan: liveCD -> install ubuntu. en dan partities indelen en dan op de een of andere manier niet installeren/overschrijven
<lordievader> Ga eerder opzoek naar tooltjes die filesystems proberen te detecteren.
<Crucidal> ok
<lordievader> Crucidal: Ik heb niks gezegd over installeren. Je hoef alleen je disk te partitioneren.
<lordievader> Ofwel, gewoon parted opstarten. Ubiquity is niet nodig.
<Crucidal> ah ja.
<Crucidal> hmm, partitioneren betekent wel dat ik mijn data kwijt raak toch?
<Crucidal> Eigenlijk wil ik nog proberen om dat te voorkomen.
<Crucidal> Ik kan in gparted nog exact zien wat de volumes van mijn SSD zijn
<Crucidal> alleen geeft hij aan dat het filesystem unknown is bij een deel
<trijntje> Crucidal: had je een backup van alle data?
<Crucidal> Nee, het leek simpel
<Crucidal> dus ik ben er gewoon voor gegaan
<Crucidal> met mijn liveCD kan ik de partities gewoon zien
<Crucidal> in tact...
<Crucidal> ik heb eigenlijk alleen de 'table' gesloopt voor zover ik weet.
<trijntje> hm, dan zou ik eerst maar eens met de live cd een backup maken, voordat je nog meer dingen probeert
<Crucidal> ik kan de partitie wel zien in gparted
<trijntje> backup tijd dus ;)
<Crucidal> maar ik kan er niet naartoe navigeren in nautilus (of hoe de file explorer ook heet)
<Crucidal> df laat hem ook niet zien en mount -a geeft geen error maar mount hem ook niet.
<Crucidal> dus ik weet niet hoe ik een backup zou kunnen maken
<trijntje> ja, dan kloppen de partitiegrenzen dus niet. Dan zul je aan de recovery moeten, en absoluut ubuntu/windows niet gebruiken totdat je dat gedaan hebt
<trijntje> heb je windows al gebruikt sinds je het omzetten hebt geprobeerd?
<Crucidal> nee
<Crucidal> ik heb nog geen windows geinstalleerd
<Crucidal> dat was het doel
<trijntje> ok, dat is goed, dan staat de data nog wel op de disk, aangezien ubuntu ook niet start
<Crucidal> :-)
<trijntje> maar je zult alleen maar losse bestanden terug vinden, zonder bestandsnaam of in welke map ze ooit stonden
<Crucidal> Kun je misschien uitleggen waarom dat zo is?
<trijntje> omdat de bestandsnamen en de mappen niet bij elk bestand opgeslagen worden, maar ergens anders op de disk
<trijntje> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Crucidal> (mits je tijd heb. het oplossen zodat ik zonder verlies van data kan opstarten heeft wel prioriteit uiteraard)
<Crucidal> thanks
<trijntje> zorg dat je altijd een backup hebt, zeker als je met partities gaat prutsen. Ik heb laatste windows opnieuw geinstalleerd op mn pc, en toen heb ik een backup van ubuntu gemaakt, en een backup van die backup
<trijntje> een backup is geen backup, en geen backup is helemaal niks
<Crucidal> Ik heb weinig ervaring met backups en de ervaring die ik heb was tot nu toe niet zo positief.
<Crucidal> Ik zou wel graag willen leren hoe het goed moet though
<trijntje> ik geloof dat ubunt zelf een backup programma heeft ,dat is waarschijnlijk het makkelijkste
<Crucidal> ja Deja-dup
<Crucidal> maar die back up staat default op hetzelfde filesystem
<Crucidal> dus dat is een ongelooflijke misser op dit moment :P
<trijntje> daar heb je dan niet zo veel aan nee
<trijntje> hoe belangrijk is de data die je nu kwijt bent?
<Crucidal> nouja... is niet zoooo belangrijk
<Crucidal> het punt is alleen
<Crucidal> dat ik bijvoorbeeld x uur (weet niet hoeveel maar wel een aantal dagen) heb geprutst om bepaalde dingen aan de praat te krijgen
<Crucidal> zoals enkele games
<Crucidal> dus dat zal weer overnieuw moeten helaas
<trijntje> maar dat moet sowieso, met testdisk krijg je alleen losse bestanden terug
<trijntje> tenzij je de partities precies terug kunt zetten zoals ze waren, maar daar heb ik geen ervaring mee
<Crucidal> bovendien weet ik nog steeds niet hoe ik dan met 1 SSD, opgedeeld in twee partities aan een werkende dualboot setup kom
<trijntje> Crucidal: eerst windows installeren, en daarna ubuntu. Ubuntu zal dan de windows partitie halveren, en zichzelf er netjes naast zetten
<Crucidal> hmm, sorry deze chat scrolled niet automatisch mee (windows, chrome) dus ik praat af en toe zomaar door :P
<Crucidal> hoef ik zelf helemaal geen partities te maken dan?
<trijntje> of eerst via de ubuntu live usb twee partities maken, en windows op de eerste zetten. Dat zal sneller gaan dan na de windows installatie de partitie verkleinen
<trijntje> het beste is om 1 partitie voor windows te maken, en de rest leeg te laten voor ubuntu
<Crucidal> tja
<Crucidal> dat ga ik maar doen dan
<Crucidal> ik heb beperkte ruimte op mijn pc momenteel
<Crucidal> en wil graag een backup oplossing hebben
<Crucidal> bijvoorbeeld door de aanschaf van een nas o.i.d.
<Crucidal> heb je daar ervaring mee toevallig?
<Crucidal> btw: even tussendoor. ontzettende bedankt voor jullie julp LordieVader en Trijntje
<Crucidal> hulp*
<trijntje> niet echt, maar ik wil er binnenkort wel een aanschaffen. Ik gebruik nu nog een externe harddisk aan een oud laptopje op het netwerk als backup
<carlo> iemand nederlandstalig svp?
<Guest68423> kan iemand me even verder helpen met ubuntu?
<Guest68423> svp
<Guest68423> niemand?
<carlo54> kan iemand me verder helpen met ubuntu svp?
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-22
<Wobbo> Ik zoek het Ubuntu font Hebreeuws en Arabisch. Maar ik kan het nergens vinden.
<Wobbo> http://design.canonical.com/2011/01/hebrew-and-arabic-on-track/
<Wobbo> Dit artikel komt van 2011.
<Wobbo> Het huidige Ubuntu font in 16.04 bevat geen Hebreeuws en Arabisch.
<Wobbo> Kan iemand mij helpen?
<JanC> Wobbo: geen idee eerlijk gezegd; heb me dat een tijdje geleden ook eens afgevraagd maar toen niet verder onderzocht
<Wobbo> Ik heb contact genomen met #ubuntu-design
<Wobbo> Misschien dat zij wat meer kunnen vertellen.
<Wobbo> Het ubuntu font is wel een van de beste internationale die ik ken.
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-23
<JanC> Wobbo: nog iets gehoord over de Ubuntu font?
<Wobbo> Nope
<Wobbo> Ik heb wel van ze begrepen dat er op dit moment weinig aan gedaan wordt.
<Wobbo> Tot die tijd, gewoon geduld.
<Wobbo> Bedankt voor je interesse.  :)
<JanC> Wobbo: er zijn wel oude beta-versies met Arabisch/Hebreeuws blijkbaar, maar die zijn onvolledig (denk ik) & missen bugfixes voor de latijnse & cyrillische tekens, dus dat lijkt me ook geen goede optie  :)
<Wobbo> Mmm... Weet je waar ik deze info kan vinden?
<JanC> Wobbo: kans is groot dat dingen stuk gaan als je die installeert, maar: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-typeface-interest/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-font-testing-ppa/
<JanC> deïnstalleer deze zeker voor je de ubuntu-font gebruikt of embed in een document (behalve voor persoonlijke tests)
<Wobbo> Ik vind het zo apart dat hier maar version 0.83 staat... Waar haal ik die 0.84 dan vandaan. Die heb ik ergens vandaan gehaald.
<Wobbo> Ik ga er vanuit dat hier de laatste versie te vinden is.
<Wobbo> Ik begrijp niet hoe het werkt. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-typeface-interest/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-font-testing-ppa/+packages
<Wobbo> Nu ik het installeer, krijg ik niet het nieuwe font.
<Wobbo> Een tijd geleden het ik deze gevonden: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/i386/ttf-ubuntu-font-family/0.84~mono0.83+arabicfontconfig-0ubuntu1
<Wobbo> Die werkt wel, maar is maar is beperkt en word gezien als font "Ubuntu Arabic"
<Wobbo> Het is allemaal erg verwarrend.
<JanC> oh, dan gebruik je best die laatste
<JanC> denk ik
<JanC> Wobbo: en zoals gezegd die waar ik naar verwees is verouderd
<Wobbo> Bedankt en eet smakelijk. :D
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-25
<polome> Wie kan me helpen aan een goede keylogger voor ubuntu 16.4. aub niet de standaard keylogger.
<OerHeks> .
<JanC> er is een standaard keylogger?  :P
<JanC> 'xev' of zo?
<OerHeks> !info logkeys
<OerHeks> <ubottu> logkeys (source: logkeys): keylogger for GNU/Linux systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1a+git5ef6b0dcb9e3-2 (xenial), package size 32 kB, installed size 120 kB
<woumar> kan je ubuntu in nederlands installeren
<JanC> ja
#ubuntu-nl 2016-06-26
<OerHeks> nr 110 alweer http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2016/06/24/full-circle-magazine-110/
#ubuntu-nl 2017-06-20
<wasted_> mmz
<wasted_> bruteforce ban weer te strak
#ubuntu-nl 2018-06-24
<Guest8667> Hallo! Ik heb een hulpvraag. Ik ben een paar maanden geleden overgestapt op Ubuntu. Het installeren ging prima, alleen wat problemen met het geluid gehad. Nu heb ik via Wine het windows-programma Capella Reader geinstalleerd. Alles functioneerd, maar je raadt het al: hij geeft geen geluid. Iemand een idee hoe ik dat kan oplossen?
#ubuntu-nl 2019-06-21
<coconut> Iemand hier wel eens pi-hole gebruikt?
 * coconut overweegt een raspberry met pi-hole erop.
<dnegreira> coconut: ja zeker ik heb er nu een geinstaleerd
<coconut> dnegreira: heb je klachten ondervonden na het installeren?
<coconut> en ben je er verder blij mee
<dnegreira> coconut: nee, geen probleem tot nu
<coconut> en is het surfen er sneller op geworden nu?
<dnegreira> ik heb die pi alleen voor 2 uurtjes, alles goed :-p
<dnegreira> geen ads op mij tablets en, internet gaat as snel, niet sneller vind ik.
<dnegreira> en zo*
<coconut> ja want sommige spreken elkaar tegen als het om snelheid gaat, wellicht ook door een andere LAN infrastructuur...
<coconut> dnegreira: laatste vraag: was het gemakkelijk installeren?
<dnegreira> coconut: ja, makkelijk, zonder problemen
<coconut> klinkt leuk :)
<dnegreira> ga maar proberen :D
<coconut> hehe, ja...
#ubuntu-nl 2020-06-21
<Cugel> We eten een eenvoudige chilibonenschotel met ciabatta.
